# MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL!



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Mk4 2.0t roll call!*

I'm a little tardy, but on my way 

AEG,AZG,AZH, etc

Who's out there?

links to build-up threads would be greatly appreciated by many :thumbup: 

* = new BB threads

List of up and running 100% (or long gone):
*2kjettaguy* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=839696 (one of the best threads ever IMHO)
*A4_2L_turbo* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1905008 & http://www.cardomain.com/ride/572459/4
*vwracer47* - http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2454209/2
*JOHNNY LARGE* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2841252
*bugasm99* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3402501 ; http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=19011
*vdubbugman53* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3290564 - *DYNO,DYNO2* - [email protected]+WAI
*on1salsero* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...45017
*jettaiv4turbochrg* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2831269 (under old screenname)
*the_q_jet* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3276977
*2slowvw* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2860522
*elRey* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...61839
*sgolf2000* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...03367
*Sf01JeTTurbo* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3850986
*nab5126* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3913981
*Chris_R_W* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3663260 - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3897255
*roortoob* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3172960 - [email protected]
*golftrbo* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4587343 - [email protected] psi
*SomeMacGuy* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4170534; http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3984261
*Myliljettatoy* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5127317-AEG-Turbo


List of in-progress:
*Withidlehands* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4667450
*x3n0x* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4677275
*pwnt by pat* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3204726
*2.0tt* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3307465
*guylover* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3636146
*golftrbo* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3658172
*vendettajetta* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4234296
**chasem407* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4916197

Related threads:
*** Kinetic Motorsport 2.0 project in the oven ***

my early mock ups and prep:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

Recently completed and still working out all the kinks and so forth. 








Link to the build up on NewBeetle.org. http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=19011


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

building one now


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

sometime this summer when I can afford the rest of the parts... lol.... about a grand to go.
elrey, repost your stuff here? no log in info.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 7:45 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_elrey, repost your stuff here? no log in info.

You mean *bugasm99*. I just added his link to the OP.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

yeah saw that but didn't feel like doing the edit.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

i'll start a thread later on tonight with the build.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

since I haven't gotten around to posting a build thread, here is a video from inside the car. This is low boost and me trying to be kind to the clutch, but you can get an idea.
http://www.3hirty9inenorth.com...1.mov


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re*

WORD up i got the 2.0LT from kinectic, ill join the club, with the guys with the cool cars LOL. its a stage 2 putting down 218.7hp


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Re (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_its a stage 2 putting down 218.7hp


What boost are you running?
I've pre-ordered a stage 3.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

just started it but here it is...work should start next week some time
My AEG Custom
http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=20603


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

still working out some bugs.










_Modified by jettaiv4turbochrg at 9:44 PM 6-8-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

mine is in secret productiuon


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_still working out some bugs.









Look great! What bugs?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_mine is in secret productiuon


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Look great! What bugs?

pesky exhaust leaks!


----------



## 2.0tt (Jan 20, 2007)

How the hell do you close the hood with that blow off valve?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (2.0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0tt* »_How the hell do you close the hood with that blow off valve?


the pipe is descending... it's hard to tell from the angle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_the pipe is descending... it's hard to tell from the angle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup he's right, also I got it tilted a little too.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

since were talking turbo AEG+'s. What seems to be the concensus on boost levels for a stock compression AEG. 
I am running 7 psi without a hiccup on my stock compression motor with C2 and 42# injectors. I am trying to stay within safe limits, but would also like to take advantage of the work that has been put in. If the motor can handle 10 psi all day long, i would like to up the boost rather then holding back, but I also want to be smart about this and just up the boost for the hell of it.
Any thoughts or opinions? Jettaiv4, what levels are you running and on what set-up?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Can I get some posts for this:
Turbo:
Intercooler:
Tuning:
Cam:
Fuel:
Power output:
Thanks...


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_since were talking turbo AEG+'s. What seems to be the concensus on boost levels for a stock compression AEG. 
I am running 7 psi without a hiccup on my stock compression motor with C2 and 42# injectors. I am trying to stay within safe limits, but would also like to take advantage of the work that has been put in. If the motor can handle 10 psi all day long, i would like to up the boost rather then holding back, but I also want to be smart about this and just up the boost for the hell of it.
Any thoughts or opinions? Jettaiv4, what levels are you running and on what set-up?

t3/t4 turbo .50a/r comp, .63 a/r turb, .57trim
stock internals
c2 software
42# injectors
BBM fuel rail
VR6 MAF housing
cam is stock
don't have hp readings yet
I drove it at a safe level of 6 to 7 psi. I got it up to 12psi which I don't want to do that again until I add C2's head spacer to drop the compression. It ran like a bat out of hell. It was really fun. No surges, no dips in the idle. Car runs fine after runs.
I do have some exhaust leak that I need to take care of though. 



_Modified by jettaiv4turbochrg at 9:18 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

here is my set-up
Turbo: garret T3 .48/.60
Intercooler: OEM 1.8T side mount
Tuning: C2 42# software with 3" aluminum tube maf housing.
Cam: Stock
Fuel: Bosch 42# injectors, stock fpr and pump.
Power output: No idea. Tried to do some vag-com numbers but failed.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

my setup will be done in a week and it will be really sad if im the first with dyno numbers...becuase that will be the first thing i do after i put 500 miles on my brand spankin new clutch pressure plate and fly wheel


----------



## Jonas_golf (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Re (Dub Rub)*

Nice setups, 2.0T coming sooon...
Cant find the kinetic mkiv 2.0 kit anywhere... any link? thanks


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Re (Jonas_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jonas_golf* »_Nice setups, 2.0T coming sooon...
Cant find the kinetic mkiv 2.0 kit anywhere... any link? thanks

You can't find it because it doesn't exist in production form. At least, not yet.


----------



## ajcascio (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Re (ABF Jeff)*

i have a 02 golf runnin 19lbs of boost with ross racing 8.5-1 pistons and stock rods i have pics on myspace.com/feared........ check out the pics.....


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Re (ajcascio)*

mind reposting pics or giving us a log in name/password to use?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I say screw the Kinetic crap. By the time they have a production version every possible scenario for a self built kit will be available and cheaper than there's.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Re (Dub Rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Rub* »_stage 2 putting down 218.7hp


Its ok, we'll let you round that up


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Re (GTijoejoe)*

Car is going under this weekend to find that exhaust leak.....


----------



## 2.0-Kompressor (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess you guys have found a manifold (exhaust) to use or are all of you building one from scratch. Does anyone know if C2 has done the DBW software yet for AZG motors? Thanks


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

NO DBW software yet....jeff said he needs a test car....he said you pring the project and he will tune it


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_NO DBW software yet....jeff said he needs a test car....he said you pring the project and he will tune it

thats a damn good deal right there. If I wasn't stuck on these islands and had that type of vehicle. I would be there. 
C2 (Chris and Jeff) have been nothing but good to me. Its so weird that people talk crap about them but I never ever had bad service from them. They've answered all my questions and helped me along the way. Maybe because I'm a patient person. Who knows.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_
thats a damn good deal right there. If I wasn't stuck on these islands and had that type of vehicle. I would be there. 
C2 (Chris and Jeff) have been nothing but good to me. Its so weird that people talk crap about them but I never ever had bad service from them. They've answered all my questions and helped me along the way. Maybe because I'm a patient person. Who knows.









i was not implying that it was free. but yea i have only tried to contact them but i hear that they are the best.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I've spoken to Chris at length on a few occasions, and Jeff by IM, they are both great guys. Chris has great customer skills, trust me, he's just very busy.
Jeff is more the "mad scientist" type, which I like.
Ya, they are a hard pair to get an audience with, but I'll tell you this, they're software is top notch, and I wouldn't run a turbo setup on anything else but standalone.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
AEG,AZG,AZH, etc
Who's out there? 
links to build-up threads would be greatly appreciated by many http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
List of up and running 100%:
_none yet?_
List of in-progress:
*bugasm99* - http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=19011
*the_q_jet* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3276977
*jettaiv4turbochrg* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2831269 (under old screenname)


Pretty dismal list.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I have a few questions:
which injectors are necessary? 42# seems high to me...
Also what size intake/intercooler piping is ok?
I was thinking of using 2" piping is that going to be enough?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

From what I've read, #42 will be good for 260-280whp depending on tune and using the stock fuel pump, fpr, and rail.
I'll be using 2.5" IC piping simply because that's what the OD of the turbine outlet is and AWIC piping is.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I guess that kind of sucks because 2.5" pipe is so much more than 2" pipe... especially when bending.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Meh, 2.5" straight pipe and all the bends will be silicone... heh


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

42# injectors are large injectors. The reason for using them is because they are what the software is designed around. This isn't a custom tune per se, so you have to use the injectors and maf housing that were meant to be used with the software.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Right, well that too.
I was asked to post fitment of the SRI and whatnot, so I thought I might as well put it here...








_Modified by pwnt by pat at 4:48 PM 6-16-2007_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_42# injectors are large injectors. The reason for using them is because they are what the software is designed around. This isn't a custom tune per se, so you have to use the injectors and maf housing that were meant to be used with the software. 

OK this may be a confusing thing for me... So what ECU are you using?
How are you getting it to run 42# injectors with the ECU remapped???


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

yes, i am running Jeff's C2 software. It is based on the 42# injectors and a 3" tube style MAF housing with the oem maf element.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

pat ~ I might have to stop down and check out your set-up once it is all up and running. I am pretty sure the SRI you have would be sitting in the middle of my radiator on a beetle but I wouldn't mind seeing the scale in person.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

SO I'm guessing you got the MAF from a VR6?
Also how much was the charge for the software? Did you have to send it to C2?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

thanks pat for those sri pics..... i think i'm going to order mines soon!


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Pretty dismal list.









here is Vdubbugman53's so you can make that 4. is that still a dismal list?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3290564


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea ill have mine up in a week or so....talking to C2 now about getting tuned


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Thanks for the submissions guys!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif OP updated


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i do feel that this needs a sticky but i dont think we will get one....yea man i cant wait to get fabbing this now....where is the cheapest to get some mild steel u-bends


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_pat ~ I might have to stop down and check out your set-up once it is all up and running. I am pretty sure the SRI you have would be sitting in the middle of my radiator on a beetle but I wouldn't mind seeing the scale in person.

never a problem. It's about a six hour drive across state though.... It's a lot more compact than I expected. I doubt it'll stick out more than an inch past the SAI pump.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

more links added to OP list


----------



## 2.0-Kompressor (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

One of my employees ordered his from good-old JC Whitney (mild steel bends)


----------



## 2.0-Kompressor (Jan 7, 2007)

By the way what exhaust manifold is that in the pictures. I am contemplating this build myself


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
never a problem. It's about a six hour drive across state though....

Yeah, my ex lives in erie so maybe I can make it a round trip or something if there is a show out that way.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_SO I'm guessing you got the MAF from a VR6?
Also how much was the charge for the software? Did you have to send it to C2?

No, a vr maf only comes to about 2.76 ID even though the OD is 3". you really need to get a Tube style like C2 or Bahn Brenner sell, or you can do what I did and buy the ATP flange and have it welded to a 3" intake pipe.
The software was $375 and I had to ship my ECM to Jeff in Connecticut. This was because this was the first file he made for me ecu number. From my understanding anyone else who happens to have the same ecu number can simply get flashed at one of the distributors. But it would have to be the same file #.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

OK I'll check out the BB and C2 MAF and I guess try and figure out if I can get flashed with that program???


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

So the BB maf housing will work? Do you think there would be any problems with a maf flange welded in the middle of a 45 degree elbow? Which flange was it - I can't find any straight flanges on ATP?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

you really want the maf on a straight pipe as it get the best reading this way. You will most likely have issues any other way.
here are links to the ATP housing and flange respectively...
ATP 3" housing 
ATP Weld on Flange


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Yeah, I figured the turbulence in a bend would cause the maf to request some midol but no harm in asking. I found the 3" housing but couldn't find the flange. Thanks.
edit: I saw that one but must have misread. heh


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

The air exiting the maf will affect readings a hair, but it's the intake side that makes the real difference... I would leave at least 4" worth of somewhat straight pipe in front of it just to make sure you get the right readings... That said, Motronic is so adaptable, I'm sure it wouldn't affect it that much... you'll still have as good a tune as you can really get with a chip.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

updated


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_updated

Mine is up and running. I have been driving it for the past 2-3 weeks daily. I am simply working out some kinks like the fact that my stock clutch doesn't like boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_Mine is up and running. I have been driving it for the past 2-3 weeks daily. I am simply working out some kinks like the fact that my stock clutch doesn't like boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So your tune is 100%?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

I would say it is about 90%. I am still throwing some codes for the throttle body adaptation which seems to be an issue in the software. I belive Jeff and McNeil are planning on meeting up to work on this. Other then that my A/F's are with reasonable limits and the car has taken very well to the boost. I have put almost 1000 miles on the car since the turbo went on and actually just got the best tank of gas I have gotten in a long time. 397 miles to the tank on a trip to northern Virginia and back. 
The tune could be improved upon as far as performance for my particular set-up (turbo trim, intercooled, etc) but i would not say that it isn't tuned. The C2 software is doing its job and I am happy with the way it runs right now. After I replace the clutch I plan to get the car on the rollers and do some tweaking to dial it in 100%, but I would say I am beyond the build and it is more of a work in progress, as it will continue to remain as I upgrade and upgrade and upgrade and upgrade, etc.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

what tweaking are you going to do? i figured that the only stuff left to tweak is the ECU


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

th 42 injectors are from the sttage 2 softwear, im only gonna run like 30


----------



## naptime (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

pwnt by pat,
I was just checking out the pics you posted of your setup and I am probably going to run something similar to your setup (Kinetic manifold, Racecraft SRI and a AWIC of some sort). My question is who is supplying your downpipe?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (naptime)*

I am going to be purchasing some bends from treadstone performance and have one welded up for me. Treadstone is one of the cheapest I've found online but if anyone knows any cheaper, please let me know.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_I am going to be purchasing some bends from treadstone performance and have one welded up for me. Treadstone is one of the cheapest I've found online but if anyone knows any cheaper, please let me know.

Yeah I believe the guys name is Jayson at treadstone performance. Real cool guy to deal with. I bought all my piping and connectors from him.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

That was going to be my next purchase, actually, silicone and piping for the downpipe, IC piping, and exhaust, however headwork is coming first. Perhaps I'll put the piping on the charge card... hah

edit: speaking of which, are the atp bolt flanges 1.5x25?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

well, I won a free dyno session at AWE's customer appreciation BBQ tonight. Looks like I will be hitting the rollers sooner then I thought. Now I just need to order up my clutch and install it.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

bugasm, you seem to have the most inexpensive setup ive seen...
so it is not neccesary to upgrade fpr and fuel rail? how much has your whole setup run you so far? looks great btw.
i really wanna go turbo, i know with time i could probably find a nice t3s60 for a decent price. im just not really sure what all ill need besides mani, downpipe, injectors, intercooler of some sort, dv, remapping, oil lines and ic piping...
im not looking for crazy power, but if i could get about 150whp and piece everything together for about $1500 id be more than happy. does this seem realistic? 
also, i do use my car as a daily, which is why im not shooting for crazy numbers. i wouldnt want to spend more then about 2 weeks to install and get the car to the point that its drivable. C2 isnt too far from me which is a huge benefit, but how long has it taken you guys to get your cars to the point that it is driveable(maybe a few small kinks)?


----------



## naptime (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bobsled)*

Does anyone have a link to treadstone's website?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (naptime)*

http://www.treadstoneperformance.com


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

http://www.treadstoneperforman...+Tube
Looks like he can fab you up a down pipe with dump tube to your exhaust for 199.95. Thats a lot cheaper than the atp down pipe and you don't have to worry about weilding your wastegate dump tube back to your exhaust.
good find pat!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TS* »_You will need to weld/fabricate your existing exhaust to mate up to our downpipe, as we do not provide a flange to connect to your stock exhaust, it just a straight tube.

I was going to buy the bends required for a custom downpipe and exhaust and have 'em welded locally. it's a LOT cheaper.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i am buying bends and welding them my self that is WAAAAAYYYY cheaper


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I stole my bends from my last job ... that was the cheapest.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_I stole my bends from my last job ... that was the cheapest.









you win


----------



## on1salsero (Nov 20, 2004)

I think it was 'twicepardoned' and 'pwnt by pat' who were asking about a 3" MAF....a B5 S4 MAF is 3" I.D. (that's what I'm using on my setup) probably the cheapest option


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

there is a 3 inch maf for sale in the FI classifides....he is asking 100 i bed you can get less


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

well, the clutch died tonight. Car will flutter between 4-6 psi and simply falls on its face while trying to catch itself. I knew it was going to happen, but I was hoping I would get another week or two out of it. Oh well, ECS is getting some of my hard earned money.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

sucks to hear that, man... Now you have to rip it all apart again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

yeah, i am going to double check all the pipes and hoses tomorrow to make sure it is not some sort of boost leak, but I really have no power any more.
Just to double check my logic, if the clutch dies, the motor would fail to make the same amount of boost as it loses the load on the engine? The fact that the motor will not make as much boost any more throws me off a bit, but it really doesn't even pull like it did at 5 psi. It was really humid out tonight (just poured) so I have a feeling the dense air mixed with a humid clutch finally did it in.


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

heres a link to pics of my build up... i used a k03
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (JOHNNY LARGE)*

Added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Much thanks! AND ON STOCK ECU


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

sweet. I forgot about that setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How's she drive on stock ECU? I thought you said you were only doing low enough boost that the ecu actually was able to adapt to it...
another note, shipped my spare head to Jose at porttuning this morning. $850 down the drain and I'll have a nice clean stage 3 head flowing 170cfm vs 130cfm stock. A vr6/g60 clutch/lfw combo will be coming from mjm shortly.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Much thanks! AND ON STOCK ECU








mines gonna be on a NA chipped stock ecu!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_shipped my spare head to Jose at porttuning this morning. $850 down the drain and I'll have a nice clean stage 3 head flowing 170cfm vs 130cfm stock.

For that I'd go 20v route.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

more hassle than it's worth. changing pistons, headgasket, new cams, cps, et all. Plus, call me crazy, I wanted to stay 8v.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 3:33 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (pwnt by pat)*

*pwnt by pat* =


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

haha, for sure. It's just no longer a "golf" when you put the 20v head in it.
a 2.0 block with a 20v head = a 20v engine with a 2.0 block. It's no longer the 2l that we all know and love.


----------



## on1salsero (Nov 20, 2004)

I don't see how people lose their stock O2J so soon once boosted, I've been on 8-10 psi for about 15K miles now, autoX, mountain run and she's still grabbing fine....
guess I'm just the lucky one


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (on1salsero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *on1salsero* »_I don't see how people lose their stock O2J so soon once boosted, I've been on 8-10 psi for about 15K miles now, autoX, mountain run and she's still grabbing fine....
guess I'm just the lucky one

How many miles were on the clutch before it was boosted? I was at just shy of 120k on the stock clutch, before boost.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

2.0tt added


----------



## on1salsero (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

yeah, you had 2x what I had...I was just at 50K


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (on1salsero)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll see how many miles I can get out of the ECS stage 1.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

did you get it in....i got my DP and to IC pipe done tonight


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

not yet. I am going on vacation starting this weekend so I don't want to start the project until I get back. Instead I am driving my neighbors brand new GLi around.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice......1:35MST and im just getting done workin on the car.....really all im waiting on is C2 now.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_nice......1:35MST and im just getting done workin on the car.....really all im waiting on is C2 now.

Damn man, thats hardcore...... you need to take a rest....


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

yo i'm bumping this up!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

^^^^ Get all the exhaust leaks buttoned up?? was it the secondary air ports?
.
.
. 
I got my ECS clutch in so I can finally starting dialing it all back in again. I'm calling on Monday to see when I can get my car on the dyno to get some numbers.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_^^^^ Get all the exhaust leaks buttoned up?? was it the secondary air ports?
.
.
. 
I got my ECS clutch in so I can finally starting dialing it all back in again. I'm calling on Monday to see when I can get my car on the dyno to get some numbers.

Yeah when I pulled the exhaust manifold and on the gasket you could see where it was leaking. Got stuck doing some family stuff this weekend so I couldn't tackle any of my projects. Thats ok, another weekend will be coming up.....


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

OH! If anyone wants a BBM fuel rail, let me know. I'm selling it. IM for the price. I'll give to you for a good price. Only the guys that are on the list on page one please......


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

you can add my car to the list of up and runnings.....car feels great running 11PSI from my Super 60 t3


----------



## on1salsero (Nov 20, 2004)

specs:
Garret T3super60
SPA Turbo mani & BOV
EIP stg2 ecu
EIP FMU
Forge SMIC
Billet fuel rail
1.8t injectors
custom 2.5" dp
lower compression (2 stock head gaskets)
























sealing pesky secondary air injection holes


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (on1salsero)*

thanks for the pics on sealing those exhaust holes. Also how much does two stock gaskets together will drop the compression. Just wondering about that.


----------



## on1salsero (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

I wasn't sure if that was your problem or not (8mm tap & 8mm set screw by the way)...
My research (other peoples' opinions and statements) has lead me to understand that 2 stock gaskets lower compression by ~1


----------



## 2.0-Kompressor (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok Elray what parts are those in the first pics in this thread? after all that oil line and lower mounting bracket line-up pretty good to be coincidence? Just trying to find out what you got going on there?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

First dyno added. Great job *vdubbugman53*!


----------



## on1salsero (Nov 20, 2004)

anyone know what gear vdubbubman53 dynoed in? what rpm were his numbers?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (on1salsero)*

look at his build and/or dyno thread posted on the first page


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

was a 3rd gear pull. on a dynojet....same dynojet as my baseline last year. ill get a better sheet up in a day or 2.....their printer was out of black ink


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

gotta bump this up....... hey mod can you make this a sticky......


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

mark mines as running! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no problems....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

why do you have an apexi??


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

grrr, I have a vacuum leak somewhere. Car runs great, except it take a couple catches before it final stabalizes the idle when coming to a stop.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

my awic doesn't fit my car







it's too tall


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

sledgehammer the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_why do you have an apexi??

I had it when I had my intercooled Neuspeed s/c set-up. All settings are set to 0..... Basically I'm not using it just monitoring.....


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_grrr, I have a vacuum leak somewhere. Car runs great, except it take a couple catches before it final stabalizes the idle when coming to a stop.

i have the same issue but i cant find a vac leak for the life of me. i have a MAF too low signal so im going to replace the maf to se if that is the issue. not sure where else there could be a leak. i chcked my bolster on the back of the mani. my dv, boost gauge. anything im forgetting


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

odd that were both having the same issue now. I wonder if it is a software thing? Have you reset your ecu lately?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

i just got my ecu back from jeff last week......i stll have my sai codes. and my car never did this before i sent it to him. so it could be


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (on1salsero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *on1salsero* »_specs:
Garret T3super60
SPA Turbo mani & BOV
EIP stg2 ecu
EIP FMU
Forge SMIC
Billet fuel rail
1.8t injectors
custom 2.5" dp
lower compression (2 stock head gaskets)
























sealing pesky secondary air injection holes

















You double stacked head gaskets? Not a good idea. Anyway, I'm looking to get my 2.0 turboed. Is ATP a good kit? That is more than likely what I'm going to go with but I just wanted to get some feedback.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea its good if you tell them to keep ther FMU and their softwear....and have C2 do it


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

So keep everything else? How much for C2 software and what is the turn around for their work? I've tried emailing the questions but to no avail.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

375 for software and who knows on turn around. they are very hard to get ahold of


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

add one more to the list!


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Roloff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Roloff* »_
You double stacked head gaskets? Not a good idea. Anyway, I'm looking to get my 2.0 turboed. Is ATP a good kit? That is more than likely what I'm going to go with but I just wanted to get some feedback.

why is it not good to stack head gaskets on a turboed car?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

yea the crooked IC pipe i'll fix that later, and later i'll get pics of the DP...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

You can update the first post with this link if you want so it is easier for Vortex people to read/ see.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3402501


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote »_









Will this set-up have an affect of tuning since you are forcing air through the MAF rather then drawing it across. Since the MAF measures the flow across the element, it might read low in this set-up as the air is compressed and travelling at a slower rate.


_Modified by bugasm99 at 10:43 AM 8-21-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

key thing to remember... "matter is niether created or destroyed" what goes in, comes out...in a nutshell no...it will read fine.


----------



## on1salsero (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

but the real question is will the MAF withstand boosted levels, even stock turboed cars (that I've seen) have the MAF on the intake side of the turbo...


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (on1salsero)*

haha I just saw it...
I spy lunch on the rain tray.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

also, what injectors are you running? I just noticed you have the vacuum line off the throttle body running into the rail on the stock injectors. In the OEM set-up, the line off the injectors doesn't see any vacuum, so I am unsure of how great of a seal they have and how they will hold up under boost.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

so far at 7psi the MAF is holding up jus fine...the stock injectors are no more i got 42# injectors in now...i tweaked em with Custom Settings which a program that is exactly like lemmiwinks but with a few extras....she idles like stock cruise is like stock(both 14.7ish:1 air/fuels) and when i get on it she holds right around 11:1 which i'm sure i can lean out with the help of an adjustable fpr i'm thinkin 2.5bar fuel pressure will do the trick...aside from the occasional timing pull (which you can really feel) when i lay on it...she pulls STRONG! its somewhere between a stock 1.8t and chipped i think..but i could be wrong after all i'm coming from a 8.5:1 compression n/a 2.0 8v!! lol


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

water meth will take car of the timing pull


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

the timing pull is very odd i can easy on it in 5th and get instant bog/timing pull but then i throw it in 4th and ease in it and she hauls! very odd...


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

add me to the list


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_add me to the list

settle down bosko... you ain't there yet... although, I am going to take some pics and start a thread... you busy tonight?


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

all this is making me mad...
i have a local whos selling his kit.. but there is NO software for my AVH drive by wire!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euRo_tuner* »_all this is making me mad...
i have a local whos selling his kit.. but there is NO software for my AVH drive by wire!

There is... you send an e-mail to [email protected], setup a time for your car to go there or Jeff to come to you, and get a custom tune.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

where is c2 located anyways?
i know i wont be local.. so i doubt i can get my car tuned.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

C2 (as in Chris) is located in Kentucky. But Jeff who is their software developer is in Connecticut.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_so far at 7psi the MAF is holding up jus fine...the stock injectors are no more i got 42# injectors in now...*i tweaked em with Custom Settings which a program that is exactly like lemmiwinks but with a few extras*....she idles like stock cruise is like stock(both 14.7ish:1 air/fuels) and when i get on it she holds right around 11:1 which i'm sure i can lean out with the help of an adjustable fpr i'm thinkin 2.5bar fuel pressure will do the trick...aside from the occasional timing pull (which you can really feel) when i lay on it...she pulls STRONG! its somewhere between a stock 1.8t and chipped i think..but i could be wrong after all i'm coming from a 8.5:1 compression n/a 2.0 8v!! lol

please elaborate on bolded section above.


_Modified by elRey at 11:59 AM 9-8-2007_


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (JOHNNY LARGE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNNY LARGE* »_heres a link to pics of my build up... i used a k03
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


and you're on a stock ECM? now i'm starting to think about this, i'm thinking about just running my setup with a super 60, factory 18t SMIC, the software and injectors are pricey, i'm thinking stock 18t injectors and low boost on factory ECM just to get the ball rolling, run low boost until i have software and #42's i hear the ECM can adapt SOME boost level, does anybody know how much boost this is? i just want to get it set up and boosted so i can work it from there, add a FMIC later, as well as the 3" MAF, C2, 42#, etc. anybody care to give me some advise? thanks.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
please elaborate on bolded section above.

_Modified by elRey at 11:59 AM 9-8-2007_
you jus go into the program and take away from startup enrichment, warmup enrichment, and primary accel enrichment and yea thats about it...i even saved my settings if anyone else wanted to try em...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

A link to download the software would be great. Does it work on DBC cars? OR just DBW cars? What settings are available for adjustment?
FYI: Lemmiwinks only works on DBW cars, not DBC (AEG 2.0L)
Thanks, Rey


_Modified by elRey at 12:41 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i dont know if it works for DBC cars thats for you to find out...and instead of me listing everything you can just download it and have a looksy... http://www.custom-code.co.uk/i...egory


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i dont know if it works for DBC cars thats for you to find out...and instead of me listing everything you can just download it and have a looksy... http://www.custom-code.co.uk/i...egory

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

Any updates? Good or bad?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Any updates? Good or bad?

well my car still runs.....great


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Found this on another forum ... little better pic of my set-up.


----------



## My003MKIV (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re:*

So question, anyone running an auto tranny in all these turbos? What kind of increase can the stock tranny in an 03 Jetta take?
Need to get more then the 90 something hp I have now. Its just so sad that so little is offered for the 8v 2.0's.
Going to an R32 once this motor craps out. Have 84k on it and figure at getting 175k or so before I have to do the swap. 
Just want to run a turbo now for some extra fun.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Re: (My003MKIV)*

I do now know of anyone of the top of my head running an auto tranny on a mk4 2.0T. Your biggest hurdle at this point is your drive by wire throttle. There currently is no turbo software to run the drive by wire throttle body.


----------



## My003MKIV (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bugasm99)*

Are there no other options? What about just chipping the ECU? Couldnt I run little enough psi so the ECU can keep up and still gain decent amounts of boost?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (My003MKIV)*

updates anyone?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Re: (elRey)*

I just got my second flash of software from C2 this evening. I'm waiting on some sway bar endlinks before I can drive the car, but so far no check engine lights and everything seems to be running smooth. I'll let you know tomorrow after I drive it some.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bugasm99)*

Is that with the no SAI ecu code or not?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Re: (pwnt by pat)*

My car was equipped with SAI from the factory. Currently I am not throwing any codes for SAI. I still have the pump in the car and hooked up, but there is no plumbing to the exhaust so I would at least be throwing a code for incorrect air flow. 
When I have a few moments this weekend i'll unplug the SAI pump and see if it recognizes that it is not hooked up.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

am i the only mk4 2.0 with a built bottom end?? pat is yours?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

nonexistant as of yet. 
my bottom end is being worked on at the machine shop now:
AVH (oil squirters)
83.5mm (1mm overbore)
scat forged rods with 20mm wrist pins and non-tapered ends
JE forged pistons with skirt coating and ceramic dome coating, 8.5:1 (with headgasket spacer)
TDI 95.5mm stroke forged crank.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

why in the world are you getttin a head spacer if you're doing pistons!!?







think bout that for a minute


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

because the longer stroke of the TDI crank and the shorter block of the mk4 makes achieving a lower compression not possible without a spacer. I'm still waiting to hear back what the lowest possible CR they can do is, but I know it's not 8.5:1


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_because the longer stroke of the TDI crank and the shorter block of the mk4 makes achieving a lower compression not possible without a spacer. I'm still waiting to hear back what the lowest possible CR they can do is, but I know it's not 8.5:1
if that were the case then the 1.8t guys would be doin that when they stroke their motors to 2.0...i considered the 2.1L option buuuut i could always jus up the boost a tad...the motor already makes torque..no need to stroke it and make more lol


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I thought the 1.8t guys just used 2l bottom ends?
regardless, I'm just repeating what I was told. The stroke, is just for fun







. 2.1t sounds so much cooler than 2.0t. I've also never "seen" anyone do it in a mk4, although I'm sure it has been. 
plus it's forged, not that I'm concerned about that anyway.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 11:50 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_I thought the 1.8t guys just used 2l bottom ends?
regardless, I'm just repeating what I was told. The stroke, is just for fun







. 2.1t sounds so much cooler than 2.0t plus it's forged, not that I'm concerned about that anyway.
get custom pistons son


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

whatch you think I'm doing?
edit: has to do with wrist pin location


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 11:54 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_whatch you think I'm doing?
edit: has to do with wrist pin location

_Modified by pwnt by pat at 11:54 AM 12-21-2007_
also piston height and amount of dish... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Like I said, I was told they didn't think it was possible without a spacer but I'm waiting to hear back. We'll see. costing me ~800 for pistons and coating so they better be custom


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_I was told *they didn't think* 
not very confident...


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

semantics.
tell you the same thing I tell the girls where I work: stop playing games.








I don't want to run a gasket spacer if I don't have to. Like I said, we'll see what happens.

_Quote »_With you stroke on your motor, we will have to provide you a thicker head gasket to achieve the desired compression, as there will not de enough combustion chamber volume in order to get to 8.5:1. We will be lucky to get 9:1.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

just bustin your chops pat...carry on


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

hey guys mine will be coming the end of '08 but I'm getting ready to purchase my turbo I'm just saving up for the rest of the expensive stuff over the summer.
I was wondering if you all could post up some things for me boost wise

boost kick in:
boost Peak:
current psi:
and if you could below that post this
t3/t4 turbo .50a/r comp, .63 a/r turb, .57trim
what ever yours may be.
I'm looking for at around 8.5:1 compression, and for the turbo to kick in around 3000rpms peak around 4600-5000 range if thats possible, and hopefully around 230 hp? I'm guestimating with this stuff -->> . I do have a 270 cam with hd valvetrain getting setup on a spare head right now and its getting a port and polish. just enough to where I don't have to forge the bottom half of the engine.
I'm still just getting my fingers in on turbo setups, reading, and relying on my 4 vrt friends help and some 1.8t guys in my group but figured who better to ask then the people doing it?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

stock internals with a T3 S60 
start boost at 2k
peak boost at 3.2k
and peaking 11 psi crawls to 12-13 at red line


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_stock internals with a T3 S60 
start boost at 2k
peak boost at 3.2k
and peaking 11 psi crawls to 12-13 at red line


----------



## My003MKIV (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's a couple of questions for you guys...
I am going to do a trans swap from auto to manual in my 03 jetta 2.0 so that I can run turbo. 
But I also know they don't make turbo software for the auto ecu. So in the swap would I need to change the ecu? Also if I swap in the 6spd 1.8t trans will my esp still be able to work or what do I do about that?
And would there be a real need to swap the gauge cluster? I know mine has the immobilizer and don't know how much trouble that would pose in itself.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (My003MKIV)*

from what I understand, when you do the 6sp swap, you also have to swap in hubs and axles (and upgrade from 2.0/tdi brakes, calipers, carrier, knuckle) to 1.8t setup.


----------



## My003MKIV (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

What about if I just do the 5sp? Not sure if the 5sp from the 2.0 would work or not. Ideally I want to hit the 230ish hp mark and figured the 1.8t's trans was better suited for that.
If I could make do with the 2.0 man trans how hard would it be to get software for the turbo? I plan on running the subaru's turbo which I think is a k03/k04.
And would just fooling the ecu let me run turbo software? Or would there be a need?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (My003MKIV)*

I might be wrong, but I thought the 5sp 2.0s and 1.8ts used the same tranny... 02J?
come to think of it, I don't recall if changing the knuckles and brakes would be necessary, but hubs would be.
I don't know.


----------



## My003MKIV (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

I thought the 5sp 2.0 was 02m? Not sure, since I dont own a man model.
I knew I would have to change the axles, and hubs. 
But still not sure about the ecu and gauge cluster.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (My003MKIV)*

2.0 / 1.8T 5 spd's are all 02J. The 6 spd's are 02M.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (My003MKIV)*

How is any of this relevant in any way to the Mk IV 2.0T roll call?








On topic, please.


----------



## My003MKIV (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (doodpod)*

It's relevant because I am trying to build a 2.0T.


----------



## SoCalRyder7 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

i heard that blow-off valves are bad for vdubs


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SoCalRyder7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalRyder7* »_i heard that blow-off valves are bad for vdubs

Not so much "bad", just wrong.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Due to VW's use of a Mass Air Meter to measure the flow of incoming air, by allowing a blow off valve to vent excess (but already metered) air, you will cause a rich condition on shifting. The idea is to keep all the metered air within the system from MAF sensor to exhaust.


----------



## My003MKIV (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

If I am not mistaken, isn't the purpose of a b.o.v. to vent moisture rich air? Most imports have M.A.F. sensors and therefore would be no different. But a b.o.v. job is to prevent the moisture that accumulates from the turbo's cooling of the air from reaching the internal combustion area in which it could cause severe mechanical issues later on.
Just from my understanding. 
Okay also a note, a unmuffled b.o.v. is illegal if you are in the states anyways.
So perhaps it would be better to run a c.b.v? Then you are not illegal, nor are you changing the amount of air metered by the m.a.f. sensor.



_Modified by My003MKIV at 8:44 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol...BOV will make you run rich. A BOV and a DV serve the same purpose; to vent the pressure that builds then the TB is closed. I inject water in to my engine so a little water will not cause "severe mechanical failure"


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (My003MKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My003MKIV* »_If I am not mistaken, *isn't the purpose of a b.o.v. to vent moisture rich air*? Most imports have M.A.F. sensors and therefore would be no different. But a b.o.v. job is to prevent the moisture that accumulates from the* turbo's cooling of the air* from reaching the internal combustion area in which it could cause severe mechanical issues later on.
Just from my understanding. 
Okay also a note, a unmuffled b.o.v. is illegal if you are in the states anyways.
So perhaps it would be better to run a c.b.v? Then you are not illegal, nor are you changing the amount of air metered by the m.a.f. sensor


So wrong. 
Roll call = ppl who HAVE a turbo setup. OT plz. 



_Modified by elRey at 10:58 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (My003MKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My003MKIV* »_If I am not mistaken, isn't the purpose of a b.o.v. to vent moisture rich air? Most imports have M.A.F. sensors and therefore would be no different. But a b.o.v. job is to prevent the moisture that accumulates from the turbo's cooling of the air from reaching the internal combustion area in which it could cause severe mechanical issues later on.
Just from my understanding. 
Okay also a note, a unmuffled b.o.v. is illegal if you are in the states anyways.
So perhaps it would be better to run a c.b.v? Then you are not illegal, nor are you changing the amount of air metered by the m.a.f. sensor.

_Modified by My003MKIV at 8:44 PM 12-28-2007_
the amount of WRONG in that post hurts my eyes!!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_stock internals with a T3 S60 
start boost at 2k
peak boost at 3.2k
and peaking 11 psi crawls to 12-13 at red line

you are running my ideal setup. can i just have yours please?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My003MKIV (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Well I admit I was wrong on the purpose of a B.O.V. but other then that...


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_stock internals with a T3 S60 
start boost at 2k
peak boost at 3.2k
and peaking 11 psi crawls to 12-13 at red line
 are you runnin the waste gate that came with the turbo. or did you have to get a different one that was set to a lower psi? cuz i dont wana put a turbo on my car and when it finally is all together it starts boostin above where i want it and all of a sudden i hear a big ol BOOM!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

you can set the internal wastegate buy turning the shaft. By shortening the shaft and increasing preload on the wastegate diaphragm you will increase the amount of boost. When I swapped to my new turbo the change in position increased the amount of boost I was running so I had to dial it back down to 11 psi.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i learn something new every day. i wasen't aware that u could change the setting on an internal WG. very nice info to obtain cuz i plan on picking up a used t3 in the very near future and the guy said its dialed in to 9 psi right now. and i wanted something more like 11- 12 range. which im sure wont really make that much of a difference. if your running that kind of boost with stock internals i dont see why i couldn't http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 6:56 PM 12-31-2007_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

going from 9 to 11 psi you will see a good jump in power. your 2.0 will be fine if you were to run one spike through it. When i first got my turbo on everybody said my Wastegate would be set at around 6 from the factory. well everybody was wrong i took it on its first drive, mashed it in secont and my 15PSI boost gauge went off the charts. i backed the boost off to 15 and i ran like that for a week or so....now im down to 11 or so


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

oh ok. well i guess i dont wanna be over boostin it for too long then. but thats right around the psi range i wanna be at. ive heard from other people not on the vortex bu every 2lbs of boost u can feel a jump in power


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i guess u can add me to the " works in progress" being as tho my turbo parts will be here soon.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yay start a build thread


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

let me know if you need any help ... i am right around the corner.
Also, PLUG YOUR SAI PORTS... i hate how many people say they have an exhaust leak only to find out they never plugged the sai ports on the head.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

im one step ahead of u bro.. i already took it out. but i tell u what i would like some help when i put in the 270 cam and the new valvetrain parts. and i got to figure out somewhere i can mount my blackstone intercooler so it will be functional and still be hidden. i wana stay as sleeper as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 4:34 PM 1-6-2008_


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_yay start a build thread
 i will once i START to build it. lol i still need some kind of pipework to make the engine get the boost. and a whole lot of luck when i pull the exhaust mani off. (hope i dont break a bolt.) and a lil more pipe to join the turbo up with my already installed 2.5in exhaust


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_im one step ahead of u bro.. i already took it out. but i tell u what i would like some help when i put in the 270 cam and the new valvetrain parts. and i got to figure out somewhere i can mount my blackstone intercooler so it will be functional and still be hidden. i wana stay as sleeper as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 4:34 PM 1-6-2008_

Don't know if you ment this, but.... Not just take it out. The ports on the head itself aren't covered by any 8v exhaust manifold. They have to be plugged somehow.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

well the pipe coming off the exhaust where it injected to is plugged for now. so its just a matter of pluggin another hole further down the line.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_well the pipe coming off the exhaust where it injected to is plugged for now. so its just a matter of pluggin another hole further down the line.

Doesn't sound like below:

_Quote, originally posted by *on1salsero* »_
sealing pesky secondary air injection holes


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i just happen to have that stuff in my room. no biggie.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

5/16-18 tap and set screws, you can get them at the sears in fairless hills.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

or i can just steal some from work. and use the tap kit under my bed. but thanks for the heads up on what size you used.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

just out of curiosity... how did u go about making sure you didn't get any metal down in your exhaust? cuz i have the tap and i can get the screws from work no problem.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

2kjettaguy's solution to SAI holes

_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_So tonight i worked a few hours on the car. First task was tooling and cutting gaskets to cover the secondary air injection holes in the head. I split the stock gasket and put these in between. They are .080 aluminum cut on the ol' CNC.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

interesting... friend of mine has access to a cnc machine.. i may look into this. he just put them over top the gasket n torqued everything down n had no leaks? i think im goin to shoot him an im and see if he cant send me measurements.. link to original thread?


_Modified by BlUnT MeKaNiX at 8:43 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

i just made sure I used a lot of tap oil to hold the shavings on the tap. My plugs are also rather short so i didn't need to tap them all the way in.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah i know how small those set screws are.. ohh and is sent u an im bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

responded.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

Finally got my 1999.5 Mk4 2.turbo up and running. 
Engine mods:
t3/t4 turbo
tial 38mm wastegate
kinetic turbo manifold
custom 3" dp 
3" cat
2.5" techtonics cat back w/ borla muffler
FMIC
greddy type rs blow off venting to atmosphere
HKK short runner intake manifold
new south performance intake gasket
neuspeed cam
autotech adjustable cam gear
techtonics dual valve springs w/ ti. retainers
mild P&P head
raceware head studs
c2 low compression head spacer
black forest industries steel oil pan with return bung
C2 programming 
BBM fuel rail
green top injectors
3" MAF
4bar fpr
dual fuel pumps
Innovate wideband O2
mocal oil cooler w/ thermostat
currently have codes for evap that I need to sort before march for emissions:
17834 EVAP purge valve (N80) open circuit
17881 EVAP leak detection pump open circuit
anyone interested in pics???










_Modified by roortoob at 10:18 AM 1-20-2008_

_Modified by roortoob at 4:55 PM 1-20-2008_










_Modified by roortoob at 5:33 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

DUH!! POST DEM WHORES UP!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Pics now.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Pics:


















































_Modified by roortoob at 4:55 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (roortoob)*

sounds like a nice set up. I think your the first on low compression software in here at least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok i got my newly tuned ECU.....No IMMO, No Cruze, no SAI and well i no longer have a Check Engine Light


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

yay no engine light!!


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't get the images to come up. I've done this many times before. Is there something wrong with vortex right now?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_I can't get the images to come up. I've done this many times before. Is there something wrong with vortex right now?

It's because your image names have single quotes in them.
edit your post and replace the single quotes with ampersan sign, number sign, 39, and colon.

&.#.3.9.; <- without dots



_Modified by elRey at 8:48 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_Pics:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*

roortoob, I'm assuming an inline pump was placed in the original fuel filter location which is why the filter was moved into the engine bay?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

I was fortunate enough to take a ride in it for a few hours the first day Rob picked it up. We went down to check out the S4 that I ended up buying.
The car definitely pulls. It is no 2 liter anymore. Surprisingly, it's very street friendly, and the boost comes in smoothly. Lots of wheel spin, but then again, he is running oem 16" bbs wheels, and the roads were slightly wet.
Will it shut close the big mouths that 1.8t owners have? Yes. No longer can they get away with just a chip and a few other bolt-on mods. This 2.0t is serious.


----------



## 2.whitejetta (Jan 18, 2007)

nice setup
looks great


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (2.whitejetta)*

yeah, i found myself fall victim to a 2.0T vs 1.8T battle in the mk4 forums right now ... as always, the concensus is the 1.8T can NEVAR LOSE! ... hahah.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

ok so they got sofware advantage.. whoopie!! ask how many of them have taken apart a 2.0 block and a 1.8 block notice a difference in rod size? yeah 2.0 rods r HUGE compared to the 1.8 rods. oh and they got more valves... *******! im kinda happy i didnt get my 1.8t cuz i like building my own power.. not just buying bolt on's it takes all the brain work out of it.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_ok so they got sofware advantage.. whoopie!! ask how many of them have taken apart a 2.0 block and a 1.8 block notice a difference in rod size? yeah 2.0 rods r HUGE compared to the 1.8 rods. oh and they got more valves... *******! im kinda happy i didnt get my 1.8t cuz i like building my own power.. not just buying bolt on's it takes all the brain work out of it.

Just preventing false information propergating. 1.8T and 2.0L rods are the same length and size.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*

Blunt is referring to the actual thickness and amount of material in a 2.0 rod. Spec wise they are identical in length, pin size, etc. But the 2.0 is much 'bulkier'.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Blunt is referring to the actual thickness and amount of material in a 2.0 rod. Spec wise they are identical in length, pin size, etc. But the 2.0 is much 'bulkier'.

This I didn't know. Are there comparison pics anywhere?


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*

That's the 180hp 1.8T rod on the left, the 225hp 1.8T rod in the middle, and the 115hp 8V N/A rod on the right.


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_I can't get the images to come up. I've done this many times before. Is there something wrong with vortex right now?

Good to see you got the pictures up. That looks really great roortoob; neat, tidy and a big a$$ turbo to boot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
This I didn't know. Are there comparison pics anywhere?

This pic is the small end. 180hp 1.8T on left. 115hp 8V motor on right


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Josh[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Blunt is referring to the actual thickness and amount of material in a 2.0 rod. Spec wise they are identical in length, pin size, etc. But the 2.0 is much 'bulkier'.
 yes thats what i was referring to. im sorry for my misguided post.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

looks good elrey i'm jealous..........


_Modified by the_q_jet at 4:27 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

are those injector ground straps?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_are those injector ground straps?
no man! those are those Nology _HOTwires_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

ahhhh, yes. I forgot all about those.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_looks good elrey i'm jealous..........

I wish. I was re-posting images for *roortoob*.
And thanks for the rod pics Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


_Modified by elRey at 6:08 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
I wish. I was re-posting images for *roortoob*.
And thanks for the rod pics Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

_Modified by elRey at 6:08 PM 1-21-2008_

You're welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks for the good words you all...a lot of time, effort and $$$ went into that project. I'm glad that it's "done". Who knows what it will get next. I'm thinking stripped interior, cage, fuel cell. Maybe a NO2 shot, but we'll see about that. For now, at 18psi the limiting factor seems to be spark, so I'm researching high output coil options. If anyone knows of a good one that will work for the application, lemme know. When Jeff from C2 comes down to NGP to work on Dave's Rabbit 2.5t, I'll be getting a custom tune, which may help some.
Josh:  yes, the inline pump is placed where the fuel filter used to be. 


_Modified by roortoob at 4:38 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (roortoob)*

question for roortoob.... did you have any problems with your intake hitting your coilpack under the manifold?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_question for roortoob.... did you have any problems with your intake hitting your coilpack under the manifold?
dude..the manifold is no where NEAR that low!


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

nah, no issues there. IM was actually a perfect fit. Beautiful welds, great flanges, altogether a great piece. If you can get your hands on one, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (roortoob)*

I have a racecraft manifold..... I haven't installed it yet, I was just looking at the install....


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_For now, at 18psi the limiting factor seems to be spark, so I'm researching high output coil options.

Dude, try this:
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...id=40


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

that is what I plan to run this summer


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_that is what I plan to run this summer
mk4 ignition systems dont really benefit at all from those sorts of things...


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i cant wait till the day i start boostin. paitence is a virtue. and ive been patiently waiting for 2 years now!


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (doodpod)*

Dude, try this:
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...id=40
I pretty much live on 034's site for my 1991 Audi 200 20vtq, and that was exactly what I was thinking of using. I'm waiting on word from Javad as to what he thinks of this coil being used for my particular application, or I would have already tried it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Actually just checked my email, and according to [email protected], they do not currently have a solution that would work for my application. He did, of course, recommend 034 universal stg. Ic for waste spark ignition, but I'm trying to avoid that expense. It looks like a custom tune by Jeff is gonna be my best option at this point



_Modified by roortoob at 3:03 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

put down 224whp and 248wtq according to Dave @ NGP...will post plots ASAP


_Modified by roortoob at 9:57 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_put down 224whp and 248wtq accorcing to Dave @ NGP...will post plots ASAP

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What psi?


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

18 psi for now, with other extensive engine work


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (roortoob)*

what kind of dyno? 224 seems a little low at 18 psi.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_what kind of dyno? 224 seems a little low at 18 psi.
i little...dude thats ridiculously low...but the way his fueling setup is...it doesnt suprise me....i suggested a few changes to him thru pm that should help


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i little...dude thats ridiculously low

I was trying to be diplomatic and not come right out and say "it sounds like your car is running like $hit".








Once the fueling is worked out it should definitely pull some better numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

guylover added to list


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i was gunna say....224 248 is my numbers at 11 PSI


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_guylover added to list

Damn







I'm not on the list. My wifies car (MKIV) has been turbo for about a year - although I only recently registered it here.
I'm currently doing a next-level upgrade, it'll be boosting again in about a week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_
Damn







I'm not on the list. My wifies car (MKIV) has been turbo for about a year - although I only recently registered it here.
I'm currently doing a next-level upgrade, it'll be boosting again in about a week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well until your WIFE gets a screen name...you gets nothin!!


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_well until your WIFE gets a screen name...you gets nothin!!
















hahaha no that's not gonna hapen cause she does not speak english!! 
I think I'll have to change pink-slips over to my name so that the car will be recognised here....good excuse to take it off her hands


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_
hahaha no that's not gonna hapen cause she does not speak english!! 
I think I'll have to change pink-slips over to my name so that the car will be recognised here....good excuse to take it off her hands








oh yea? what does she speak?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_oh yea? what does she speak?

He lives in Mexico... I'd venture a guess she speaks spanish.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
He lives in Mexico... I'd venture a guess she speaks spanish.








man i forgot where he lived so how would i know what he spoke? ok, cabron!


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
He lives in Mexico... I'd venture a guess she speaks spanish.









Yep, you'd be right Jeff. I think I'm the only Aussie mechanic in Mexico


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_man i forgot where he lived so how would i know what he spoke? ok, cabron!









Good to see you've learnt the most important spanish words


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_
Good to see you've learnt the most important spanish words








but of course


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

Driveability wise, the car runs like stock with more power. A/F wise, it does still need some work.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

drives like stock.. but has a nice kick in the pants.. sounds like a well put together car to me.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

put my name on the list as running. been driving it for over 6 month's with no problems other than I need to warm up the car before I drive it. If I don't then the idle tends to go high when I stop. If I do warm it up it runs fine.
It will go under soon to install the SRI manifold.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_put my name on the list as running. been driving it for over 6 month's with no problems other than I need to warm up the car before I drive it. If I don't then the idle tends to go high when I stop. If I do warm it up it runs fine.
It will go under soon to install the SRI manifold.

Done.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

someone got some toys today:
at270
14lb flywheel
stage 2 clutch (375 ft/lb)
arp main studs





Also caught word that my pistons are done, so soon I'll have my:
9:1 forged 83.5mm with tuff skirt and dome coatings for a 95.5mm crank
scat forged rods
20mm wrist pins 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

page 9 is mine!
It feels weird to have over 3k worth of parts just sitting next to me.
_Modified by pwnt by pat at 12:24 PM 1-26-2008_


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 5:51 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
It feels weird to have over 3k worth of parts just sitting next to me.


i have that problem. i buy parts.. and wait forever to put them on.. mainly cuz im lazy and always like doing stuff with other people around.. but good stuff i have that clutch and flyweel setup from spec.. and love it. very smooth. i also have a 270 cam sittin next to me beggin to be put in.along with an hd spring upgrade and titanium toys just need to get some stem seals for them and im done on that end.. turbo, mani, injectors and DV are all in the mail


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

well now I'm waiting on machining work. I honestly can't think of anything else I'd need to buy except exhaust parts. Maybe a 4bar fpr...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_well now I'm waiting on machining work. I honestly can't think of anything else I'd need to buy except exhaust parts. Maybe a 4bar fpr...
unless you plan on maxing out those 440s then you wont need the 4 bar


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*









just realized, I should probably get the 044 fuel pump too...


----------



## nexus0999 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

I think a while back someone said they were changing their trans from auto to manual so they can build a turbo kit. Any turbo kit you build will work fine with your automatic from my understanding. So if you're just swapping transmissions for a turbo setup "to work" theres no need. If I'm wrong someone let me know.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oh i've been NOT in progress for the last 3-4 months! so put me as TURBOED!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (nexus0999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nexus0999* »_I think a while back someone said they were changing their trans from auto to manual so they can build a turbo kit. Any turbo kit you build will work fine with your automatic from my understanding. So if you're just swapping transmissions for a turbo setup "to work" theres no need. If I'm wrong someone let me know.


well your right it will work with they auto trans......your auto trans workin with the turbo is the question


----------



## nexus0999 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Whats the problem with my auto trans working with a turbo? Doesn't a 1.8T auto do that everyday. Unless the transmissions in the 2.0 auto and the 1.8T auto are different?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (nexus0999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nexus0999* »_I think a while back someone said they were changing their trans from auto to manual so they can build a turbo kit. Any turbo kit you build will work fine with your automatic from my understanding. So if you're just swapping transmissions for a turbo setup "to work" theres no need. If I'm wrong someone let me know.

There were a handful of 2.0 folks swapping their tranny out in anticipation for a turbo project. I was one of them. You are right in that you don't "need" a manual tranny to have a turbo kit work. BUT... let me tell you why I did decide to go through with the tranny swap.
First off, I swapped in a 1.8t tranny. The 1.8t 5spd has taller gears than a 5spd from a 2.0. On top of that, I got the Peloquin LSD installed as well as the VR6 clutch and light flywheel upgrade. You don't need any of these upgrades to run a turbo kit, but you'll need them to run the turbo on your car for a while. I can't imagine an auto tranny lasting longer than the one I put in the car. Plus, the drivetrain loss of a manual is less than an automatic, so you'll be putting more power down to the wheels. An LSD would be a big plus as well.
But I ended up not turboing the car after all the work done to the tranny. I ended up getting an S4 instead. But I enjoyed the work with the 2.0, and really glad to see more 2.0T on vortex.


----------



## nexus0999 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Yeah I was in school today and got basically the same answer from my teacher. He said that my stock automatic wasn't tuned to handle the extra boost all that well so he advice was the change the tranny or just don't do it. Needless to say i just said f it I'll pass. Thank god I didn't start putting my turbo system together. I start work for BMW in 6 months so ill just buy a 1 series i guess. Although I'm happy for the people who did pull off the turbos good job.


----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (nexus0999)*

I guess you could consider me turbo'd even though I still got a few small/big issues that need to be adressed.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nexus0999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nexus0999* »_Yeah I was in school today and got basically the same answer from my teacher. He said that my stock automatic wasn't tuned to handle the extra boost all that well so he advice was the change the tranny or just don't do it. Needless to say i just said f it I'll pass. Thank god I didn't start putting my turbo system together. I start work for BMW in 6 months so ill just buy a 1 series i guess. Although I'm happy for the people who did pull off the turbos good job.
man thats a bunch of bs i have a friend who was making 260whp on his MK*3* auto...the mk4's a lil stronger..so long as you're not goin past a decent 200whp you should be jus fine.


----------



## nexus0999 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Maybe I forgot to say that I did intend to pass 200whp. in any case I'm still not going to turbo my 2.0.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nexus0999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nexus0999* »_Maybe I forgot to say that I did intend to pass 200whp. in any case I'm still not going to turbo my 2.0.
stop bein scuuured!


----------



## nexus0999 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

LOL well I am scurred to do it. Actually I know I can do it. that is bolt it up and make it work I just don't want my trans to break. I haven't seen to many 2.0T automatics on here. Even though the more I think about it the more i want to do it.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

OH SHIZZ look what came in the mail today!!
































im still goin get the seals in the turbo re done.. even tho the kid said it has a pretty new rebuild on it... aww man u wanna know how to make a man happy.. put that stuff at his door step after a long day at work.

















_Modified by SLVR SLUG at 5:46 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

snizz!
That's an odd looking downturn. You going to replace it completely?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

na i think im goin keep it as is.. got it off a kid on the tex. he said he was goin use it on his car but school is stopping him. so i dont see why it wont work. ill just have the local exhaust shop fab me up something so it will work. i have access to a roll back so i dont even have to drive it wit an open turbo.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

ugly turbo mani........ im officially turboed now for those tht care


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_ugly turbo mani........ im officially turboed now for those tht care
yea uh that is the same design manifold of all the kits.


----------



## golftrbo (Dec 11, 2007)

put me down as turbod. hihihi i jus joined this party


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (golftrbo)*

Well, I was sick for 3 weeks and made no progress on my wife's car, but now I'm really motivated because she's hijacked my pride and joy in protest
















Dyno number's should be up in a week


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

you wife has now achieved AWSOME STATUS!


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_you wife has now achieved AWSOME STATUS!

Yeah she's cool, does donuts on the bike and all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

any chick that will take on a quad or a bike for that matter.. is A OK in my book.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

Guys, got some new toys. Some 144mm, 20mm, 83.5mm, 95.5mm forged and coated toys















Off to the machine shop for a full bottom end ballance and overbore tomorrow.










_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:05 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Very cool


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Here's my list:
C2 Software
42lb injectors
8 psi
3" MAF
Now do I still need an adjustable FPR?


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

add me to the list, 44lbs injectors alcohol injection, 12 psi, topmount intercooler


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_
Now do I still need an adjustable FPR?

only if you feel you need to tweak your fuel pressure at all, but the C2 software is designed to run on the stock fpr.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Cool cool
I just wanted to make sure.
I figured I'd just emulate one of the kits I found and an adjustable FPR was on the list. Then again the software wasn't hahahaha


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Well I ran out of space on my injectors and need to upgrade mine so I can throw some more boost to mine. Selling my USRT 440cc injectors. My kit started as the ATP stage2 kit but now has ended up in being a frankenstein kit. Will post pics once I get back in the states along with some number once I get it dynoed with the new injectors. It dynod last time at 260hp @ 10psi.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

You maxed out 440's?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_add me to the list, 44lbs injectors alcohol injection, 12 psi, topmount intercooler

Got pics of that top mount IC setup?


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I think I can be in this group as well.
99% of the way there.
Stage 1 Kinetics Kit, with TT260 Cam, racecraft SRI etc.
Currently waiting on C2 to read my stock file and send me an updated file that will work with my Australian ECU.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_I think I can be in this group as well.
99% of the way there.
Stage 1 Kinetics Kit, with TT260 Cam, racecraft SRI etc.
Currently waiting on C2 to read my stock file and send me an updated file that will work with my Australian ECU.

Build-up thread with pics? To add a link to list


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (elRey)*

I was on holidays during the buildup. 
My brother installed it for me, so I have no buildup.
I'll get some photos up soon though.
Ran across of a few issues as car is RHD, otherwise Kinetics kit is complete.
Lack of instructions is its weakest point.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

I will have pics of my turbo setup once i get my car back, the week of the 25th jeff from c2 is tuning the car. Cant wait to get it back in early March


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

wow what a troll...... your car is not turboed and jeff is not tuning it... end of story


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

hellss yeah i do, but for now its just mocked up... i mean my car was down for 2 months, just got it back on the road.... kinda feel like driving it for a bit before i relocate the battery and cut a hole in the hood... unless you guys think i could run the top mount with no hood duct for the time being????? oh and pics up tommorow.. its late out here in AZ and im still hungover


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

um, how would u know, ask the q jet. he knows. It has been at aptuning this is the 4th week now. And jeff is going in the 25th to tune it. $$$$$$$$. my turbo setup is going to kick ass, maybe i should just keep it to myself since nobody seems to be interested. but nah ill post up pics so i can brag to all you guys with cheap setups and no money, I have another 1.4k in my bank idk what to do with it yet. thats after spending all the money to build up my engine and buy the turbo kit and pay jeff. damn this car is going to be fast


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

how about rather than just running your mouth, you give a comprehensive list of what you're putting in.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Already in car:
Apr 2.5" exhaust
TT 268/260 cam 
Schrick valvesprings and retainers
Ecs lightweight pulleys
Spec stage3 + clutch holds 550tq
1.8TG60 12lb flywheel
Peloquins differential
Neuspeed chip
Aem intake
Neuspeed short shifter
Going in the car:
Stage 3 kinetic turbo kit
Custom c2 software


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

How's that stg3+ clutch drive? Wasn't the stg3 kinetic kit only estimated up to like 275whp or so? I thought it was just a head spacer and intercooler and still running 440cc injectors? You don't feel the 2.5" exhaust is going to be too restrictive?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

it actaully drives really nice, its not to aggressive, but when you want to race it gives you that kick when you shift and puts you ahead of the race. its nice over all. yes the stg 3 is 260-270whp on 440cc injectors. I got the stg3+ b.c it holds the power of a stg 3 but feels like a stg2. its comfortable. i shouldnt have any problems with the exhaust, since aptuning installed it for me and they knew i was getting the turbo because they told me to go with the cam that i did (268/260) and they installed that too, and at that time also they knew i was going to turbo it. I got the strong clutch because im building my block and 550cc injectors around summer hopefuly


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

haha what a lieing troll man . drive nice??on what software????? haha your story is so full of holes.. this thread is for REALL turbo ownershttp://enigma.dune.net/~eric/Do-not-feed-the-troll.PNG


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

1.8T g60 flywheel
hahahahah rofl which one is it


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_haha what a lieing troll man . drive nice??on what software????? haha your story is so full of holes.. this thread is for REALL turbo owners








fixed pic...learn how to post










_Modified by the_q_jet at 11:35 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

2.0T Est. 
260+whp 280+wtq

_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 11:20 AM 2-18-2008_


_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 11:21 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Please stay on topic here (both of you). I'd hate for this thread to get locked. Then I wouldn't be able to update the list later. 
If you have to speak your minds to each other off topic, then use IM.
And if you want to be real men, please Edit -> Delete your off topic threads. (Now who is going to be the bigger man and deleted theirs first







)


_Modified by elRey at 1:55 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_2.0T Est. 
260+whp 280+wtq

_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 11:20 AM 2-18-2008_

_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 11:21 AM 2-18-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

im sorry, i do not mean to be imflamitory, but for having his turbo for this long with NO pics im just concerned.... i mean come on we ALL took pics like the first day we got everything







.. on a lihter note. i just got my drag racing fuel cell for my trunk, and battery relocaion for my front.... the top mount project will commence this week


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

hey guy.. whats all involved in the batt relocation kit? cuz i have a system in my car with 4 gauge wire going from the batt under the hood to the trunk. i was wondering if i just took the batt out and moved it to the trunk and secured the wires up front would i be ok?


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

hmm not too sure about 4 gague... im using 2, 0 would be best... as for the rest. its a matter of grounding the neg out and finding a way to secure the battery down. im moving mine from the driver side to the passenger side where the washer bottle is located


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

im considering doing it to free up some more space in the engine bay. its goin be tight with the boost side of my turbo being on the driver side. and the TB also faces that way so i got to squeeze 3 pipes in that location. turbo feed, hot boost, and than the return from the side mount i plan on stickin down there somewhere.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

yea i would love to have pics but i couldnt, I ordered the kit a long time ago in May and waited forever, so kinetic finally sent me the hardware for the turbo kit and got jeff to do a custom chip. The turbo kit arrived at aptuning over a month ago and they didnt want me to take it because they probobly didnt want me to install it elsewhere, since i got a good deal on the kit and the custom software, the only money aptuning was making was for the turbo kit installation. They wouldnt let me have it but my car went into the shop soon after the kit arrived anyways, I mean i can go to aptuning to get pics which i might actually consider doing tommorow if i have free time in between classes.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_im considering doing it to free up some more space in the engine bay. its goin be tight with the boost side of my turbo being on the driver side. and the TB also faces that way so i got to squeeze 3 pipes in that location. turbo feed, hot boost, and than the return from the side mount i plan on stickin down there somewhere.
fmic and spray it black...side mounts are for pu$$ies!


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Do what I did. FMIC, paint a skull and cross bones on one side and 8 Valve Deathsquad on the other. Get pics up soon as I get home from Iraq.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

well im not doing a smic im doing a side top mount intercooler. basicly the intercooler is gonna sit where the air box and battery used to sit. it wont get heat soaked because heat rises upward not to the side, and there is nothing but fender underneath it. also the ait comming in from the grill will be fine for now, and i eventually pln to do a hood scoop. either way this is WAY better then a smic and to me, better then a FMIC only because i keep such short pipes........... ie GREATTTTT response







!!!!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (guylover)*

ill give you your response and spot you a half car lead.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

haha whatev







im fully spooled by 2800 rpms


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (guylover)*

before this pissing match turns into the mk4 forums ...


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you mean spray it black like this? i took the tape off afterwards and gave the fins and core a LIGHT coat to break up the silver but it isent even enough to completely cover it. so i wouldn't sacrifice the cooling property of the inter cooler.








and this is probly going to get mounter down below the grill like a regular FMIC would but it will be off to the driver side. ive thought it all out. im trying keep it sleeper as possible.


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

good luck with that. Mine started that way but parts seem to just keep calling my name.


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

Interested chat here!!!
Just wanted some opinions on, should I turbo my 143,000 99.5 MK4 2.slow or just leave her alone. I just want some more pepppp in my step.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (phat8186)*

yes


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (phat8186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phat8186* »_Interested chat here!!!
Just wanted some opinions on, should I turbo my 143,000 99.5 MK4 2.slow or just leave her alone. I just want some more pepppp in my step.
yep i did my '01 at 146k


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I did my '99 with 120k on the odometer and I haven't cracked the engine open yet.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey, do any of you guys still have your AEG downpipe/cat sitting around that I could buy off you (for a good price plz) ?
This would be for a 16v head swap into a mk4 2.0L project I'm doing.
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

i have the down pipe but just sold the exhaust mani


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am in looking for the same sale
AEG downpipe/cat sitting around used that I can purchase for my 2.slow


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i have both


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Any new comers?


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Any new comers?

Well, elRey, you never took me on board; even with my new turbo-designed inlet manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_Well, elRey, you never took me on board; even with my new turbo-designed inlet manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

















I was never informed of your build thread. Sorry.
Added.


_Modified by elRey at 10:27 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*

No probs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'was just messin around! I'll have a full build-up report in a couple of day's. 
It's running as of now, I just want to get a decent camera to take some nice pic's


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_
Well, elRey, you never took me on board; even with my new turbo-designed inlet manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















what a POS


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_what a POS























Damn..this guy is hard to please!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_
Damn..this guy is hard to please!!
actually i'm gettin one made that will be JUST LIKE that one


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Here is my 2.0T.
Still needs heat shield etc on Turbo, but it still waiting on C2 Software.


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_Here is my 2.0T.
Still needs heat shield etc on Turbo, but it still waiting on C2 Software.

















That looks really neat Erotas, got a build-link; to check it out??


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_actually i'm gettin one made that will be JUST LIKE that one























Well I feel sorry for your fabricater Mr Hardtoplease


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_
That looks really neat Erotas, got a build-link; to check it out??

I was on holidays during the buildup. 
My brother installed it for me, so I have no buildup.
I have a couple late stage photos, thats about it.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

You're waiting on software? You mean to purchase or get it back?
Out of curiousity what FPR is that you got on there? Can you give us the lowdown on the fuel system? Thanks


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_You're waiting on software? You mean to purchase or get it back?
Out of curiousity what FPR is that you got on there? Can you give us the lowdown on the fuel system? Thanks

Well I'm in Australia, so our stock file is different. So I've sent the stock file to C2 to modify for my system.
FPR is stock, just running BBM Fuel rail with FPR adapter.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_Here is my 2.0T.









What's the big filter looking deal on the right end of the rail?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

that's a BBM fpr adapter


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_that's a BBM fpr adapter

^^link added^^


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Erotas)*

Fair enough...I see you're from Sydney...I'm originally from Newcastle, but livin the vida loca over here in Mexico. 
Hope to get back for a holiday soon, want to get to a V8 Supercars race and eat a packet of Smith's chips..how I miss em


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_Hope to get back for a holiday soon, want to get to a V8 Supercars race and eat a packet of Smith's chips..how I miss em









What I wouldn't give for a Tim Tam right about now. I wish I'd never been exposed to those.


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_
What I wouldn't give for a Tim Tam right about now. I wish I'd never been exposed to those.









hahaha....that's some addictive ****


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

please explain what a tim tam is? i am curious


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_please explain what a tim tam is? i am curious
Its a chocolate biscuit essentially...so f'n good *droooooooooool*


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Yeah Tim Tams are so addictive.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Tam


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

never heard of em... id like to try one some day. and yeah chris * SICK* intake mani.. wanna make me one?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

a tim tam slam huh? sounds like fun


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

I just spent $40 on Tim Tams.
Guess I'm not getting that 4-Motion valence as soon as I thought . . .


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

The Jetta will be going for a custom tune by Jeff *hopefully* on Wednesday. We'll see what this does for AFR and economy, cuz driveability is spot on. Thus far I have about 3000 miles on it, cranked down to 14psi. Has run without a hitch thus far. I can't wait for the C2 touch...should put the finishing touches on the car.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

Fresh back from my session with Jeff, and AFR/fuel economy is literally 100% better. Idle is now ~13.5-14.0, up from 9.6-11.0. Light throttle/cruise is around 14.6-14.8, with boost richening up to ~12.0, where boost used to run ~16.0. I recorded ~25mpg on the trip home, where the trip out I got less than 10mpg. Jeff is the man. Next up is changing the BOV to diverter, to be completed on Wednesday. Then on to the brakes...gotta go big on both axles.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_Fresh back from my session with Jeff, and AFR/fuel economy is literally 100% better. Idle is now ~13.5-14.0, up from 9.6-11.0. Light throttle/cruise is around 14.6-14.8, with boost richening up to ~12.0, where boost used to run ~16.0. I recorded ~25mpg on the trip home, where the trip out I got less than 10mpg. Jeff is the man. Next up is changing the BOV to diverter, to be completed on Wednesday. Then on to the brakes...gotta go big on both axles.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you thinking for brakes?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_Fresh back from my session with Jeff, and AFR/fuel economy is literally 100% better. Idle is now ~13.5-14.0, up from 9.6-11.0. Light throttle/cruise is around 14.6-14.8, with boost richening up to ~12.0, where boost used to run ~16.0. I recorded ~25mpg on the trip home, where the trip out I got less than 10mpg. Jeff is the man. Next up is changing the BOV to diverter, to be completed on Wednesday. Then on to the brakes...gotta go big on both axles.
BALLIN!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

I'm thinking 12.3" ECS 2peice front rotors and the 337 caliper/2 peice ECS 12.1" rear for now. Might upgrade again to the Boxter front caliper next year. I wanna keep 16" wheels on the car cuz I live in the city and the roads suck balls.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_Fresh back from my session with Jeff, and AFR/fuel economy is literally 100% better. Idle is now ~13.5-14.0, up from 9.6-11.0. Light throttle/cruise is around 14.6-14.8, with boost richening up to ~12.0, where boost used to run ~16.0. I recorded ~25mpg on the trip home, where the trip out I got less than 10mpg. Jeff is the man. Next up is changing the BOV to diverter, to be completed on Wednesday. Then on to the brakes...gotta go big on both axles.
guess i gotta come up there and play with you huh


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Well I would have been proud to be amongst these ranks but I'm ditching the MK4 world, sorry guys... if anyone needs a fuel setup for their build click in my sig


----------



## Still_Dubbin (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Now im gonna b apart of the group just need a new intake and a cam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_Fresh back from my session with Jeff, and AFR/fuel economy is literally 100% better. Idle is now ~13.5-14.0, up from 9.6-11.0. Light throttle/cruise is around 14.6-14.8, with boost richening up to ~12.0, where boost used to run ~16.0. I recorded ~25mpg on the trip home, where the trip out I got less than 10mpg. Jeff is the man. Next up is changing the BOV to diverter, to be completed on Wednesday. Then on to the brakes...gotta go big on both axles.

I'm waiting on Jeff to write the code for my Chip.








Just cant wait.
I've already upgraded my brakes to S3 brakes with R32 Spindles, ready for the power!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i have to save up.. unitronic came out wit software for the DBW cars. but its like $900 whoof.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Erotas)*

from talking to Jeff while he was working on my car, the code is pretty much all the same for any DBC ecu. For example, my ecu is the BJ code, and he used programming for a different ecu. He even went so far as to say that if I were to install a 20v head on the car, 8v programming could still be used. Minor differences between ecu's are pretty much adapted for by the program. I say just send him your ecu and let him flash it. If you have some minor issues, get him to tweak it when he's near you, or go to him. The difference is worth the drive. 

*edit*
I just decided to actually read and saw where you're from. I don't think the tuning difference is worth THAT drive/boat/however you would get your car half way around the world to him. 


_Modified by roortoob at 5:07 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

How are you guys addressing crankcase and head ventilation / PCV system?
And how does it compare to the stock 1.8T system?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_How are you guys addressing crankcase and head ventilation / PCV system?
And how does it compare to the stock 1.8T system?
i jus have a filter over the valve cover breather hole...voila done...or you can find a way to reroute it to the exhast


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i jus have a filter over the valve cover breather hole...voila done...or you can find a way to reroute it to the exhast

cool, but I'd like to be a little more green about it.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
cool, but I'd like to be a little more green about it.
hence why i said REROUTE TO EXHAUST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_hence why i said REROUTE TO EXHAUST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


lol, still not green.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

mine just sprays oil all over my charge pipe ... very environmentally friendly.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_

lol, still not green. 
well if youre running a cat sure...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

Finally added myself to the list


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

posting some pics up tomorrow when i take them.








































get some engine shots up here soon as well.

_Modified by 20GtiStotty at 11:39 AM 3-31-2008_


_Modified by 20GtiStotty at 11:40 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

found this guy:
*2slowvw* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2860522


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

hahah i know both guys in the last two posts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif me and my friend matt helped install 2slowvw's(his name is matt too lol)


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I found him looking at cam posts, which begs the questions:
how many of you are running cams? did you install before, with or after boosting? what difference did they make (for time of install [previous ?])


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_I found him looking at cam posts, which begs the questions:
how many of you are running cams? did you install before, with or after boosting? what difference did they make (for time of install [previous ?])

my cam is in my trunk (tt266) waiting on head to get back from USRT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been running the Neuspeed 256 cam which I installed with my first timing belt change at 50k. Did the cam at the same time as the intake cat-back, so who's to say what the cam did. I've been thinking about getting a few different TT cams and trying them out. They are so cheap that it's worth trying a few out to find the best one.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_I have been running the Neuspeed 256 cam which I installed with my first timing belt change at 50k. Did the cam at the same time as the intake cat-back, so who's to say what the cam did. I've been thinking about getting a few different TT cams and trying them out. They are so cheap that it's worth trying a few out to find the best one. 
\
Rob definitely let me know. I wanna help out with the cam job on the 2L


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_I have been running the Neuspeed 256 cam which I installed with my first timing belt change at 50k. Did the cam at the same time as the intake cat-back, so who's to say what the cam did. I've been thinking about getting a few different TT cams and trying them out. They are so cheap that it's worth trying a few out to find the best one. 
i'll provide feedback on the tt266 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif then we're all gonna get together and have a 2.0t battle


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

hey that tab on the back of the intake manifold on the upper half passenger side, it can be removed right? Serves no real purpose but to hold engine cover and throttle cable?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (20GtiStotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20GtiStotty* »_hey that tab on the back of the intake manifold on the upper half passenger side, it can be removed right? Serves no real purpose but to hold engine cover and throttle cable?

Are you taking about the one in the foreground of this pic?








If so, it holds a vac line and coolant overflow line. If you can do something else with those lines, then sure.


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*

yeah that thing. it is holding absoloutly nothing on mine now. so just want to get rid of it.


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (20GtiStotty)*

hey i was wondering if I could get a consensus on what oil people are running?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (20GtiStotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20GtiStotty* »_hey i was wondering if I could get a consensus on what oil people are running?
factory 505.01 spec...for me thats Castrol 5w-40...for others it might be Mobil1 0w-40...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (20GtiStotty)*

valvoline SynPower 5w-40


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

i run 5w-30


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

mobil 1 5w-30 ... which is not 505.1, but has always done me well and is readily available.


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i am running mobil1 10w40 and was just wondering if i should switch it.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (20GtiStotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20GtiStotty* »_i am running mobil1 10w40 and was just wondering if i should switch it.
meh you're fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when you gonna come play outside with me??


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

How many of you guys 'tried' to run on stock ecu at first? Any experiences to be told? Boost? AF? 
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

not sure of a/f's but ran stock ecu with my first setup (audi 5000 mani with k26 turbo) for about a week at 3 psi with stock injectors...sorta crappy but saw boost fine


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (nemesismotorsports07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nemesismotorsports07* »_not sure of a/f's but ran stock ecu with my first setup (audi 5000 mani with k26 turbo) for about a week at 3 psi with stock injectors...*sorta crappy *but saw boost fine

What was crappy about it? Drivability? Limited boost?
edit: looking thru your posts I wouldn't consider your experience typical.


_Modified by elRey at 9:58 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

ok well u asked a question so I answered what MY EXPERIENCE was with stock ecu. And I believe I said this was with my first setup im now on the 3rd. If you didn;t wanna know why ask a question?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (nemesismotorsports07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nemesismotorsports07* »_ok well u asked a question so I answered what MY EXPERIENCE was with stock ecu. And I believe I said this was with my first setup im now on the 3rd. If you didn;t wanna know why ask a question?









Never said I didn't want to here your experience, just want to shed light on the fact that you had different circumstances. I still want to know what you meant by 'crappy'. 
Any and all info on stock ECU + boost is beneficial.


_Modified by elRey at 10:36 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

well like i said it was still on stock ecu and injectors till I got everything from c2, so it would boost but im sure it had to be lean as crap, idle seemed like it wanted to shut off at redlights if I didnt keep the revs up and at higher rpm's it seemed like it had a bad miss other than that it seemed ok at lower rpm daily crusing.


_Modified by nemesismotorsports07 at 5:11 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Never said I didn't want to here your experience, just want to shed light on the fact that you had different circumstances. I still want to know what you meant by 'crappy'. 
Any and all info on stock ECU + boost is beneficial.
_Modified by elRey at 10:36 PM 4-9-2008_

id like to know whats up with the boost and stock ecu also. i have just about everything i need to do my setup. minus the small things. and was curious as to wethere or not i could boost ( low of course) my car and wait till i save up the $$ for the unitronic DBW software


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

you can run 5lbs on the stock ECU


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_you can run 5lbs on the stock ECU

The limits the ecu from handling more boost? max MAF value? stock ~13 @ WOT too lean? too much timing?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

not sure....i just remember Jeff Atwood saying the stock ECU could handle 5lbs


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Im thinking of going turbo with a small .27trim turbo. How reliable are turbo 2.slow's and how much psi is everybody running?


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*

right now I am running 10 and getting ready to bump it up to 20. Depends on what will make you happy, I would just start out small if your kinda hesitant about it. That way if you dont like it you can easily go back to stock.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyroboy1850* »_Im thinking of going turbo with a small .27trim turbo. How reliable are turbo 2.slow's and how much psi is everybody running?
wtf is a .27trim turbo lol...dude go find an svo turbo or something of the sort...or get an audi 5000manifold and cut the 5th runner off and use the k26/k24 turbo that comes on it.


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

i dont want a big ass turbo that will completely destroy my motor. i want a turbo that i will be able to put down about 180-200 and still be reliable. it is a daily driver.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyroboy1850* »_i dont want a big ass turbo that will completely destroy my motor. i want a turbo that i will be able to put down about 180-200 and still be reliable. it is a daily driver.
thats what those turbos i mentioned will do...you have some reading to do sir.


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

im still trying to learn. i didnt even want to do forced induction until last night when i ran my car at the dragstrip.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyroboy1850* »_im still trying to learn. i didnt even want to do forced induction until last night when i ran my car at the dragstrip.
hahahahahah i feel you! i ran 18flat stock
then ran 17flat with a chip and no muffler or cat.


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

yeah it was an 1/8th mile track my best run was 11.420 at 60.960mph. but i could have gotten 11 flat if i could launch perfect and not spin in 2nd gear.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyroboy1850* »_yeah it was an 1/8th mile track my best run was 11.420 at 60.960mph. but i could have gotten 11 flat if i could launch perfect and not spin in 2nd gear.
uh...you dont spin 2nd...you might chirp but def not spin haahahah...


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

the tires were still wet on my second run when i spun.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*

either way, we need to encourage this man to go 2.0T...just use the proven t3/t4 and be fine at 10psi. Then he can spin 2nd and learn throttle control








On a different note, I've still been running lean at higher boost levels. Jeff had limited time with the car, so we had to focus on the basics...daily driving and good fuel economy, which is now great. As boost rises, I run progressively more lean to about [email protected] Then the ecu pulls timing until I get out of the gas and A/f's drop a bit. I came across a used Cartech 2025 for real cheap, and picked it up as a temp. solution/interesting expirement. I'vw also thought about getting a spare ECU and trying Unitronic. Can't quite afford that now though. 
Does anyone have any thoughts about the FMU & C2 arrangement?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_either way, we need to encourage this man to go 2.0T...just use the proven t3/t4 and be fine at 10psi. Then he can spin 2nd and learn throttle control








On a different note, I've still been running lean at higher boost levels. Jeff had limited time with the car, so we had to focus on the basics...daily driving and good fuel economy, which is now great. As boost rises, I run progressively more lean to about [email protected] Then the ecu pulls timing until I get out of the gas and A/f's drop a bit. I came across a used Cartech 2025 for real cheap, and picked it up as a temp. solution/interesting expirement. I'vw also thought about getting a spare ECU and trying Unitronic. Can't quite afford that now though. 
Does anyone have any thoughts about the FMU & C2 arrangement?

Is there any way to control when the rate starts to raise?
i.e. 
0-12psi 1:1 rate
then >12psi 1:3 rate (or whatever raising rate you set)?
7psi woke up my car. Having fun now.... and remember, mines in a mk2 chassis, so it takes less to feel like more











_Modified by elRey at 7:46 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (elRey)*

screw the t3/t4 ive just got a garrett gt2871r with a t3 flange put on order. $1200 turbo for $800. gotta love connections


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_either way, we need to encourage this man to go 2.0T...just use the proven t3/t4 and be fine at 10psi. Then he can spin 2nd and learn throttle control








On a different note, I've still been running lean at higher boost levels. Jeff had limited time with the car, so we had to focus on the basics...daily driving and good fuel economy, which is now great. As boost rises, I run progressively more lean to about [email protected] Then the ecu pulls timing until I get out of the gas and A/f's drop a bit. I came across a used Cartech 2025 for real cheap, and picked it up as a temp. solution/interesting expirement. I'vw also thought about getting a spare ECU and trying Unitronic. Can't quite afford that now though. 
Does anyone have any thoughts about the FMU & C2 arrangement?
why did Jeff only have limited time with it?? what injectors are you running? on what turbo?


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm slowly working on a 20/20 setup on my AEG(getting parts now). I've got an AEB head from an Audi A4, 50trim T3 turbo from a Volvo(oil+water), and I'm running megasquirt. I plan on getting 9.5 or 9.75 compression pistons and forged rods. 
What kind of power should I be able to get out of this setup?
At what rpm would this turbo spool up?
Alternate turbo recommendations?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

forged rods sound nice i would go with a lower compression though.....i pulled my motor today and she is getting ready for a full rebuild with 8.5:1 pistons and forged rods with a crank balabce and knife edge


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_forged rods sound nice i would go with a lower compression though.....i pulled my motor today and she is getting ready for a full rebuild with 8.5:1 pistons and forged rods with a crank balabce and knife edge

anything wrong to prompt the motor pull? or just on to bigger and better things?


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

I just picked up some toys VIA vortex 
T3/t304 57Trim .63A/R
Team PSI 8v Mani
Tial 38mm wastegate w/ .8bar
The plan is to wake up my newly bought 99.5 AEG uni-black MK4
My motor runs real well for the mileage she's at 
I bought her a couple of months ago w/ 138,458 and she is now at 149,512.
Knowing my little setup what are some guestimations on what I could possibly put down 
Here she is my first VW and love it


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

Jeff was only in town for a day, and forgot his cable to put the ecu in flash mode, so spent half the day making one. 
The 2025 FMU has adjustable gain and start of rise. I can set the start point where I want and set the rate of increase as I need. I'm running C2 42lbs injectors and 3" MAF with a t3/t4 


_Modified by roortoob at 3:51 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
anything wrong to prompt the motor pull? or just on to bigger and better things?


well you saw what i did with my tranny I'm assuming. instead of just letting the motor chill there with 1 mount i pulled it and decided that i will probably take this time to do some preventive maintenance(rods, pistons, balanced crank, 270 cam)


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok operation motor build is a GO!


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

here is a teaser engine bay shot, this is when i was cleaning up the head lights cause they were all fogged up.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wish I could still have a 2.0 in the garage...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_Wish I could still have a 2.0 in the garage...
its cool we'll jus come beat up your s4


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_its cool we'll jus come beat up your s4


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

so what do you guys think, 270 cam from autotech with lifters and HD springs or go with a 268 TT cam?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (20GtiStotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20GtiStotty* »_so what do you guys think, 270 cam from autotech with lifters and HD springs or go with a 268 TT cam?
for boost go with 270


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Question:
which upgrade will yield better gain:
- 270* cam and HD springs, Ti retainers, new lifters
or
- 2.5" cat back?

current exhaust is stock mk2 8v which I think is 2".


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*

most immediate gain would be opening up the exhaust. I got 2.5" downpipe to 3" exhaust, jut have a muffler no cat.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

turbo back


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (20GtiStotty)*

*20GtiStotty* , where's your build thread so I can add you to the list?
Thanks for the responses guys. Exhaust or WAI will be the next purchase.


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*

Oh I never made a build thread. I will make something though. I got pics from the different stages I had it at.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

well if you are pulling timing then WAI is the way to go but i doubt with your k03 you are pulling much timing. Exhaust will be your best bet. take logs to double check the timing pull though


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

What do you guys use for spark plugs? I'm using c2 42# setup, 2000 aeg golf. I'm only running 8-10 psi.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (BlownGinster)*

ok guys its time to start saving up for the turbo build, been looking for blocks and cranks so if anyone hears anything dirt cheap inform me.
I'll be putting a t3 possibly t3/t4 on the car, with a 1/4 inch head spacer for when I lower compression back down.
I've been searching the sites and such looking for cylinder heads, still don't have any clue which ones I'm looking at except I know they're for an 8v 2.0l any help or suggestions would be awesome.
PM me with details everyone, I'll be starting the build with probably be running around 17lbs when all is said and done.
wondering also if anyone has anymore advice other than this great thread and all of the articles I've been searching.
hopefully she will be ready come winter time







cause its florida


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

Why would you change out the head for another 8v head? Is there something wrong with yours?


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

I shaved it for now to 10.75 compression to help keep the gas mileage until I turbo it.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (tiggo)*

BEFORE~








NOW~
just started working on it today..... Need to order some parts..... will be done in a couple of weeks.....








Has anyone deleted the PCV valve thats on the air intake tube? Does your car throw a CEL with harness unplug?


_Modified by jettaiv4turbochrg at 8:12 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_Has anyone deleted the PCV valve thats on the air intake tube? Does your car throw a CEL with harness unplug?

Looks nice!!
Thee harness is just for a heater in the PCV. No CEL if unplugged.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Looks nice!!
Thee harness is just for a heater in the PCV. No CEL if unplugged.

thanks! Well I'm throwing that away...


----------



## hodizz (May 27, 2008)

My 2.0 Turbo AZG For Sale
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...7.m32


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (hodizz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hodizz* »_My 2.0 Turbo AZG For Sale
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...7.m32


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice car, but wtf is goin on with that center piece????


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*









stage uno 10/2007
















with a slightly modified eurojet 1.8t fmic kit 4/2008
















with a new sri 11/08























mindless whoring 









and the bucket that holds it all


















_Modified by sgolf2000 at 12:38 AM 2-13-2010_


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice i guess i can be a part of this too lol, sgolf2000 nice intercooler setup! and thats a nice SRI setup you got there, how much did that cost?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_Nice i guess i can be a part of this too lol, sgolf2000 nice intercooler setup! and thats a nice SRI setup you got there, how much did that cost?


oh geez no comment


----------



## vwGolf00 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_guess i can play now. had it running since last november. 
stage uno








with a slightly modified eurojet 1.8t fmic kit
































mindless whoring 
























and the bucket that holds it all









hey if you don't mind telling me how much did it cost you for all the parts for stage one?? looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwGolf00)*

Hey guys... if any of you are in the 'in progress' section on the first post and are now finished, let me know so I can move you.
I've updated the list with these last two guys and moved myself up to finished.


----------



## 1bad bora (Aug 30, 2006)

somone should buy my turbo kit. peep my sig for a link. works great i am just out of moneyz and i need some to pay rent.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_









DUDE! Can you post up some more pics or a link to any with more pics of you with those wheels?? I just picked up the same ones, SpeedlineII's and tried and tried and tried to find pics of them on a MK4 golf, what tire you running on that, I was thinking about 205/60/15.
And that is a nice build up, what are the specs on turbo and what chip/software you running? I hate all the temptation in this thread







i'm never gonna save up for my rx-7, lol.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

i will be joining the list in the next few weeks but i have alot of stuff i need still and dont know what to buy next


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

elray... i think mine will always be "in progress" i ALWAYS find something i want to change or make better haha


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (guylover)*

working on some good pics for everyone.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (20GtiStotty)*

ttt sticky this thing dammit!~


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

bumpin this up, started my build, car will be down for ~ 2+ weeks cuz of the holiday and the fact i got in an accident


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (nab5126)*

can any one be so kind to post a few more pics of their turbo inlet pipe? basically I would like to see some good pics of the air filter-maf-pipe-turbo.
seem like everyone still has their air filter on the drivers side of the car and the down pipe comes out of the drivers side of the turbo also. so does that mean that there is a 180 degree bend in the turbo inlet pipe??


----------



## 20GtiStotty (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

I have a turbo inlet pipe from an ATP kit for sale. I no longer need it since I am running stand alone.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

im sent


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

any updates from any one? 
any new builds?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

my build is up and running but still waitin on c2 which better be here today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

nothing crazy on mine (bugasm99). Just waiting on the time to put the fuel rail, lines, and possibly new intercooler. I v-banded my throttle body and welded all the pipes so I have no visible couplers other then from the intercooler.
One things I did notice is that I removed all the evap equipment and the butt dyno says I am getting quicker throttle response that seems more consistent as well.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

you can call mine done, its got 1,500 miles on it and i am not doing anything else til it hits the garage til winter


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_you can call mine done, its got 1,500 miles on it and i am not doing anything else til it hits the garage til winter

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_any updates from any one? 
any new builds?

got mine about 90% done. just waiting on one more pipe that I didn't account for when I was buying my intercooler pipes. also waiting on my oil catch can.
after that I need to do my exhaust and send my ECU to C2 to have it flashed.


----------



## jtilawson (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

here's mine








before
































after








































i wanna boost my gf car hehe


----------



## jtilawson (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

here's mine








before
































after








































i wanna boost my gf car hehe


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (jtilawson)*

Not 100% done but almost there. still need software (getting it from C2), install DV, exhaust, and random hoses.
I also need to put the grill back on and do something about my lower lip. sorta hacked it up to much and ruined it. I'm thinking a 337/20th lip will look good up there any way 
I started out with a ebay super 60 but finally found a good buy on a turbonetics T3 super 60 .63 A/R. I plan to run the ebay turbo for a while because I want to do a comparison between the two turbo's.
Most of the parts have been purchased right here on the vortex. have about 2K in everything including the cost of the software that I still need to buy.
The intercooler piping took a while to get done. basically I cut each pipe to size then used masking tape to hold it all together and took it to a welder and had him tig it together for me. just a side note, clean the anodized coating off the pipe before you take them to your welder. he will lover you for if. I forgot to clean mine off.
so here is a couple pics of my car:
The car:








Still a few things left under there to take care of:








A pic of the FMIC needing the grill installed and a new lower lip:


----------



## MIA_DUB (Sep 16, 2008)

Im thinking of doing a stage 2 or stage 3 kenetic turbo kit for my 2000 2.0 golf. After you guys did it.. Was it worth it ???


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

How good are your mechanical skills? It’s cheaper to build your self but takes more ingenuity. 
If you got the time and ability, build it your self. Anything you need to know to build your own setup can be found on the vortex. Do your home work and use the search button


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

bump for lack of search use


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_bump for lack of search use


----------



## Shimon (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

bump for info


----------



## Shimon (Jul 24, 2008)

again for newbs


----------



## kobrakai176 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re:*

Hey guys I'm lookin to piece together a turbo kit for my AEG...was wondering if any of you guys had anything for sale? I'm lookin for a t3/t4 .50 trim turbo. An exhaust manifold, oil lines etc...shoot me a pm if you have anything for sale. Thanks


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (kobrakai176)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kobrakai176* »_Hey guys I'm lookin to piece together a turbo kit for my AEG...was wondering if any of you guys had anything for sale? I'm lookin for a t3/t4 .50 trim turbo. An exhaust manifold, oil lines etc...shoot me a pm if you have anything for sale. Thanks

Try the Classifieds Forced Induction section bud.
And if you are going T3 style manifold Eurocustoms has the best deal hands down right now I believe at 110$.


----------



## Saucy_Mk4. (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Wow i love all of these 2.0Ts they r so clean and just look suddle def inspiring


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Saucy_Mk4.)*

Bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

*vendettajetta* added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

bump! ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE POSTING ABOUT TURBOS! all info here


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

why cant this thread get stickied to the top of the forum?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_why cant this thread get stickied to the top of the forum?


It gets my vote, Several of the build threads are pretty much DIYs like vdubbugman and [email protected] among others... there's what 4 or 5 turbo threads on the first page today?


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

woot woot!!!!


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_*vendettajetta* added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why wasn't I ever added?? guess i'm not in the click


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_
why wasn't I ever added?? guess i'm not in the click










Got a build thread? Send an IM to ElRey... and BTW haven't heard of any MK4 2.0Ts running MS, how's that workin' out... would love to hear more.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
Got a build thread? Send an IM to ElRey... and BTW haven't heard of any MK4 2.0Ts running MS, how's that workin' out... would love to hear more.


No, I never did a build thread. figured it was just like all the other builds around. I posted pics a a few post ago though.
I'm running MSnSE with fuel only right now. just started the car last friday night for the first and got it idling nice and smooth. also worked through all my warmup enrichments. car starts from in 20F weather like its from the factory. 
I need to finishing putting a few things together and I can start road tunning with MLV.
My AFR with MS are dead smooth though. with the stock setup my AFR gauge would bounce +/- .4 now it bounces around about +/-.1 AFR with bosch green tops.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AutoCrosser11)*

just some added info about MS on my MKIV
sharing all sensors with stock ecu. right now my enrichments are tuned via map and not TPS.
TPS is not connected to MS nore is the f-idle.
MS is triggered from the crank position sensor.
just added the map daddy 4 bar map sensor last night. I need to get spark control working soon though so I can have a TPS sensor and use the boost control mod


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! ([email protected])*

bump this ****


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the_q_jet is getting a bigger turbo. gonna be a fun summer.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

bug man is on a diet at getting more turbo


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I am trying to get an appointment at the dyno shop right now to get my tune finished up.
I will post up my results after I get it done.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool what turbo you runnin?


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

turbonetics T3 super 60 .63 a/r


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

My Kinetic Stage 3 2.0T will be done in a few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

to bad your too lame to have a build thread lol


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I would be driving mine this weekend if I could fingure out whats wrong with my MS. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4305253


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

do any of you run oil restrictors???


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no...not for journal bearing turbos.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_do any of you run oil restrictors???

i do


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i dont either


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

reason i ask is because i guess our cars have pretty high oil pressure and i have heard from a couple people it will blow your seals faster if you dont and as of now my car is smoking a little but on start up and compression numbers were +- 5 psi from 180 so i doubt its the head. But i have 0 traction in 1st and very little in 2nd at only 10 psi and my ecs clutch is holding good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

high oil pressure is an issue for ball bearing chargers.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

well then i better start lookin for a 20v head, cuz i smoke pretty good on start up







fml


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_well then i better start lookin for a 20v head, cuz i smoke pretty good on start up







fml

prolly not your head.....mine was my turbo


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

its brand spankin new from kinetic


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

Was it one of their Rotomaster turbos? I read a lot of bad things about those turbos so I sent my Rotomaster back and exchanged it for a Garrett.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Was it one of their Rotomaster turbos? I read a lot of bad things about those turbos so I sent my Rotomaster back and exchanged it for a Garrett.

i have been rockin my rotomaster since october '07 and have not had a problem.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

id at least check compression before pulling the head. also have you checked your PCV?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

nope brand new garrett t3 super 60 that why i want to try a oil reducer to see if it might help or whatnot, i love how it feels but i need to get the fluid problem under control and all this week it starts smokin abs and brake starts flashing and beeping i cant take it lol







good thing for gettin oem stuff at cost








edit : before i pulled the motor i did a compression test with it at operation temp
they were like 175 180 183 175 all within 10% which why i am clueless where is the pcv valve at


_Modified by nab5126 at 12:09 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_nope brand new garrett t3 super 60 that why i want to try a oil reducer to see if it might help or whatnot, i love how it feels but i need to get the fluid problem under control and all this week it starts smokin abs and brake starts flashing and beeping i cant take it lol







good thing for gettin oem stuff at cost








edit : before i pulled the motor i did a compression test with it at operation temp
they were like 175 180 183 175 all within 10% which why i am clueless where is the pcv valve at


should be coming off the top of the valve cover somewhere. if your getting positive pressure there it can force oil out.
and it only took me 3 months to blow my 57 trim garret.
Modified by nab5126 at 12:09 AM 3-31-2009


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
and it only took me 3 months to blow my 57 trim garret.

and you still don't use a restrictor? for such a cheap and easily installed part i don't see a reason not to.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
and you still don't use a restrictor? for such a cheap and easily installed part i don't see a reason not to.


because journal bearings DO NOT REQUIRE A GOT [email protected] RESTRICTOR. unless specified by the manufacturer.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea the 60 trim i have back on there has never had a restrictor in its year of use and it is still fine


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*









FS: 99.5 Jetta 129k MD (NGP custom turbo, Votex, BBS, BBK, etc)

_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

updated original post. 
Any more MK4 20L Turbos out there with build threads? Please let me know.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

Well talked with one of the master techs at work, he is pointing towards the valve guides, it smokes like crazy on start up, i am prolly going to do a leak down test tomorow but i will most likely end up rebuilding the entire motor, new piston rings etc and start searching for a head







the question is should i go 8, 16, or 20








edit : picked up a head from issam, should be here soon just need lifters and rings
anyone want to point me in the cheapest direction? Also i think i am going to rebuild the bottom end in the car, can it be done without removing the crank? And i really dont want to pull the oil pan it finally doesnt leak










_Modified by nab5126 at 8:27 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

oil pan has to come off to unbolt the rod bolts...and while that is out you may as well do the front and rear seal on the Crank. your motor is going to have to come apart


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I hope that is an april fools joke







oh well isht happens


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

ok, done playin, ordered head pistons rods rings from issam, going to tear her back down monday night and thank god i have siblings on spring break and i will have a spare car to drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ordering both crank seals, all new rod and crank bearings, lifters and debating whether or not to throw in an autotech 260* cam or say screw it and keep rockin a "stock" motor. And i might end up dropping the short block off with one of my elder friends to check and make sure the cyl walls and crank is in spec http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_ok, done playin, ordered head pistons rods rings from issam, going to tear her back down monday night and thank god i have siblings on spring break and i will have a spare car to drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ordering both crank seals, all new rod and crank bearings, lifters and debating whether or not to throw in an autotech 260* cam or say screw it and keep rockin a "stock" motor. And i might end up dropping the short block off with one of my elder friends to check and make sure the cyl walls and crank is in spec http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i see this taking more then a week


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

i sure as hell hope not considerin the head is just needs lifters and its good the bottom end







yeah i am a little worried but we will see as long as nothing is too worn out i should have motor out sunday, torn apart monday, take it to work wednesday start rebuilding wed night ... get lazy and take a day off and get it running again the following sunday


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nab if you are gonna step up the cam, make it worthwhile and go AT270*, you will have the head separate from the motor making the HD spring swap a little easier.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

yeah i know i should go the 270 route but coils are sounding really nice right now maybe once the winter ride sells


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

boser hood is done, motor out, will get it pulled apart tomrow stripped down, inspect the damage, replace all bearings seals etc. Down to just over 3 hours pulling the motor by myself with handtools


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

disassembling now, Jeff at C2 got my ecu today and is overnighting it back
Ordered th AT270* cam lifter hd springs etc, rod and main bearings, rear main and oil seals 
Oh yeah, and its gettin rebuilt by a master tech.... for an even swap welding up a roll cage in his 98 neon dirt track car


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

u got cam seals i hope and intake mani gaskets and new exhaust mani gaskets and valve cover gasket and new lifers


----------



## Rollingdizaster (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

is buying a complete turbo kit from bahn brenner a waste of money? i see a lot of you guys are buying parts here and there. i am jus clueless on this whole topic but i am eager to learn.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_u got cam seals i hope and intake mani gaskets and new exhaust mani gaskets and valve cover gasket and new lifers

valve gasket new with head from issam, intake i have always reused without a problem, cam no theyre new with the head, and eshaust gaskets i am making at work, not sure whether bronze brass or aluminum sheet.
But got it all torn down, really worried the cyl walls are too worn down pistons have proly a hundredth of an inch or so of play and my oil pan which i knew was not leaking turns out its my rear main seal.
So i am proly gonna just hone it til next year and do something similar to q once i get a real job in November


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (nab5126)*

.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (silentsee4)*

should have a nice fresh motor by noon and in the car running by 5
Huge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to jeff at c2 and mjm both got me my parts within a day of sending them out, ecu should not throw any codes now and i should be able tto adapt the throttle body, and the AT270* cam should help.
Inspection at the end of the month and then i am going to hit the dyno and see what the super 60 can do


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
i see this taking more then a week

I hate you








Everything has been in for a few days, car cranks fine, just wont start
damn 16990







ecu should be back at c2 tomorow, and the cel is on when i turn the key so its not fried








edit: for c2 not calling me back, now lookin at monday even if everything overnighted










_Modified by nab5126 at 5:59 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (nab5126)*

Mine's a-comin.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

im surprised none of you picked up my 20v head for only 350 shipped... it only has 32k on it lol some one post a 20/20 hybrid mk4







!!!!!


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_im surprised none of you picked up my 20v head for only 350 shipped... it only has 32k on it lol some one post a 20/20 hybrid mk4







!!!!!

I still debating on what head I want to put on mine 8V,16V, or 20V.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

lol 16v or 20v.... i wouldnt even consider the 8v if i was doing a whole engine rebuld


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_lol 16v or 20v.... i wouldnt even consider the 8v if i was doing a whole engine rebuld


dont speak that blasphemy in here!







btw FP Red (35r) comes in the mail tomorrow morning...gonna be a fun weekend


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

well i meant unless your a total bad ass like Q


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_well i meant unless your a total bad ass like Q


glad you realized the error of your ways.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

q going the food proccessor route? How much do you really think your head will flow?
Anyone got a spare c2 tuned ecu laying around?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_
Anyone got a spare c2 tuned ecu laying around?
 i do, but it doesnt have sai deleted and for 10:1 comp


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_ i do, but it doesnt have sai deleted and for 10:1 comp

me too except bobsled has mine


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

sucks, well i guess i am going to try and overnight it to them tonight and try and get it back tuesday, i am getting a code that basically is telling me to suck life, 
One bug after another, they never ever stop, but at least the motor cranks


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_lol 16v or 20v.... i wouldnt even consider the 8v if i was doing a whole engine rebuld

My car is an autocrosser, I think the 8v will give more low end torque than the 16v or 20v.
I'm looking to buy an engine simulation program before I buy any parts so I can determine how I want to build my engine.
Plus I think having a built 8v is cooler than a 16v or 20V. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_q going the food proccessor route? How much do you really think your head will flow?
Anyone got a spare c2 tuned ecu laying around?

maaan i'm goin for the SLAP-CHOP!








as far as head flow...we'll see...i've seen what a stock head 12v VR can do and they have the same head flow problems as us...so time to push the envelope.


----------



## Geebies100 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_so time to push the envelope.


thats good, i cant wait to see someone else break some isht besides me, the past month has been brutal
-ic pipe broke my nose
-rings and valve seals went
-old turbo went
-broke more tools than i thought possible
-ecu (which is going out tomorow)
a whole bunch of


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_
thats good, i cant wait to see someone else break some isht besides me, the past month has been brutal
-ic pipe broke my nose
-rings and valve seals went
-old turbo went
-broke more tools than i thought possible
-ecu (which is going out tomorow)


Megasquirt that biach if your ecu is going out








I won't be building my block until this winter. I like wrenching but I really just want to autocross the car this summer. spent a lot of time getting the turbo and megasquirt running, now I just want to drive it








anybody had any experience with dyno Sim 5. looks like it can do a lot of stuff and it's only 100 bones.
this is what I'm looking to get.
http://www.proracingsim.com/dynosimmainpage.htm


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_
-ic pipe broke my nose
\
hwhat??

_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_-broke more tools than i thought possible


buy craftsman
anyone going to sandy point tomorrow?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*



sgolf2000 said:


> \
> hwhat??
> QUOTE]
> loosening a tbolt i was holding the pipe (3 ft long) using my drill to loosen it and full speed and next thing i know a flash and i was on the ground
> ...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

Not _completely_ on topic, but since I'm the OP of this thread I'll post anyway








My current MK4 2.0t project: build thread


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

my dick got hard seing those 16v mk4 turbo fotos


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

that is a very sick build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but an ebay turbo








on another note, my pos is still not running, got a code my ecu was fried, and it is hopefully at c2 today and prolly wont get it back for another week


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

So i get a call from chris around 10am this morning, ecu is done it went out the other day the previos file was corrupt..... you will get it friday.... I said ok great
Then around 1:30 pm im welding away at school doing some overhead, phone rings, Nick its Chris at c2, just talked to jeff and we never got your ecu......
WTF








Now theyre both going to a show in tenn, im looking at monday to get this sorted out.
Delivery confirmation shows that it was delivered in Orange, CT at 10:17 am on monday 4/20 
Chris said he called the post office and there is no record of the package but i can track it via usps
Honestly what gives


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (nab5126)*

finally i found this thread again!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

keepin it fresh...ill go update my built thread


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_
thats a damn good deal right there. 

damn


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

i guess ill join you all as well. 
working on a rebuild after rod went thru the oil pan..nearing completion. 
aeg engine
268/260 tt cam
arp head studs
nubs sri 
stacked spacer
custom atwood tune
evo 8 intercooler
38mm external wastegate open atmosphere dump 
open atmosphere bov
garrett t3 .50 /.48 a/r 
3" turbo back exhaust with borla 
alki injection
6puck clutch 11lb flywheel
daily driven off wastegate at 12psi.
track run at 22psi with 110race gas and meth
after i blow this engine up i am going to build a fully built 8v monster upwards of 350-450+hp . i know it can be done and have seen it in vegas. so motivation is there!!

i took these pics from my phone today so its not complete yet low quality. sorry and they are small...when i get back to portland ill upload my build all the pics off the desktop!


















_Modified by snobum at 7:14 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (snobum)*

^^^ nice
Just installed my ecu, after 4 attempts to figure out what ecu should be in my car and speaking with jeff in person we nailed it, idles spot on at 1000 rpm so the stg 2 mounts are a little more comfortable. Spins pretty well in third. Me likes


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i find it hard to spin 2nd
but i do have an lsd......but i could never get 3rd


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

ok, barely spinning third, i got on it real hard, i might swing out to a track this weekend see what it will do in a quarter


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

very nice try to see if you can get some video at the track.....should be a lot of fun


----------



## mklv (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

Hi I have a Mk4 jetta with a 2.0l and 8v head, I have been looking around to see what my options where for forced induction. I have been looking at the ko3 oem turbo to keep my PSI low in fear of also blowing the motor. I was reading your thread and would like to know if you could foward me any informaton on the subject? Thank you.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^this thread isnt any one particular persons build. on page 1 it basically has all the links to peoples builds. Look at elroys build I think he was using all 1.8T stuff like the k03.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

didnt make it to the track, not having a tach i was worried about launching too high and i really didnt want to push the motor too hard without a rev limiter, on another note, kept right up with a modded R to 135 then he got scared


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

that is good because if you are on a stock trans then you were about 5 mph from hitting a fuel cut wall


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

ah snap, car is running great 3 days cel free, its like a freaking miracle


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

anyone have any current videos of there setup .. doing roll ons with other vw's vr6's 1.8t's?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (snobum)*

^^^where are your pics at man?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

click pics to get larger view
ok so the pics i uploaded start with first one.. its just the turbo the mani and rail etc isnt done yet. waitn on fabricator. its kinda a mess. but the other pics are when i completedit last year. the rod is why i bought new motor after a pull at 140+ and i detonated or wrist pins failed im not sure. but it bent it royally .. i did a lot of math in the dimensions of piping size of turbo fueling etc. i will be pushing around 320whp at 20ish psi. with either race c16 or e85 with 4.5 gallons of e98 . with meth. 
everything is at powdercoater on the hot side of everything so a/r log mani . and downpipe. i will post completed photos of final product in a week or so. and videos of races.. 

_Modified by snobum at 6:23 PM 7-21-2009_

_Modified by snobum at 6:24 PM 7-21-2009_


_Modified by snobum at 6:26 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I need motivation to finish my build. more pics guys!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_I need motivation to finish my build. more pics guys!

how bout pics of your progress


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


















alll i have to say is stay tuned gents


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

my boost gauge install I did tonight:


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

^^^looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where did you put the switch?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i hate my gauges out of my line of site. i used to have my AFR gauge where i had to look down to see it and i hated it


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_where did you put the switch?

I mounted it in the plastic under tray right near the ODBII port.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

q: you still have the maf on the boost-side of the piping?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_q: you still have the maf on the boost-side of the piping?


It appears that way having the air filter directly on the turbo. That's how it was tuned, don't think he could change it without modifying the software.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_q: you still have the maf on the boost-side of the piping?



_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
It appears that way having the air filter directly on the turbo. That's how it was tuned, don't think he could change it without modifying the software.


ohhhh only for a lil while longer







no paticular problem with it setup like this but i feel like changin it up.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

^^^^
looks tight fit!!
2 weeks till dyno.... at 12psi 18 psi and 21 psi..


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (snobum)*

finally got the block torn down and as soon as i pulled the pan i found some piston








its looking like forged pistons and rods are in my future, only thing is that it broke in a really weird spot, will snag pics for laughs








edut for pictuar


_Modified by nab5126 at 11:03 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
how bout pics of your progress

Only real "progress picture I have right now

Old picture of turbo, vac line replaced with an actual vac line.
also have my turbo mani and intercooler, nothing else yet.


_Modified by Withidlehands at 11:07 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that's teeny


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_that's teeny

the gt28 was real cheap


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

completely understandable!


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

help fund my new motor, i have a bfi steel pan tapped for return line and a c2 head spacer ready to ship out, both need gaskets


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you need to talk to pat about a motor sir...smokin deal and it is a bad ass motor


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

I know i should but i have some student loan obligations coming up, so i dont really have an extra 15 bills laying around. I have enough to get a winter car right now so i am leaning towards that idea right now.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*









of course i'm gonna cut and clock that pipe a lil more so its level...the motor is now complete...i have NOTHING left to add to this beast...tuning coming soon.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

looks good q, but definitly need to clock that pipe down


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_looks good q, but definitly need to clock that pipe down


didnt i say that







i made it with the old turbo mani on so it changed it when i put on the new one.


_Modified by the_q_jet at 10:42 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Tuning? What do you have now and what do youplan change to?
What you're engine code?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Rey you know i have Uni and well i cant tell you what engine code i have anymore. Just know its DBW.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Would you consider converting to a 1.8T ECU?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no not at all.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

my car was running well for the last week and I thought i had eveything figured out, till the damn light came back on:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...00930
I was gonna start the ordering of parts thursday, now im not sure i want to even bother..


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i live by the light with those same codes...cars performs fine.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

current stuff


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

with the turbo clocked that way you might run into issues with the boost pipe interfering with the pass side axle. It all depends how you route the pipe, but it will be tight.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_with the turbo clocked that way you might run into issues with the boost pipe interfering with the pass side axle. It all depends how you route the pipe, but it will be tight.

it can be done, but yes it was tight (and note, my turbo is bottom mounted... even closer to axle)








this is with suspension hanging. So, with suspensino compressed it was much closer.




























_Modified by elRey at 8:09 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

im parting some of my turbo stuff if anyone is interested
super 60 with maybe 3k on it
mbc turbosmart
head spacer 
steel oil pan tapped for a return line from bfi
annd will also sell my head with 3000 miles on it with the 270* cam hd springs ti retainers complete
also any of my shaved body panels (not doors)


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

why sell the head nab?


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

broke status, and it will only sit in my garage doing nothing, plus the shaved bay is looking like it needs something bigger...... so for the right price i might consider parting with my whole turbo kit.
Im thinking either a 21/20 build, bt tdi or 24vrt with a massive turbo tuned and able to handle lots of power. Something not all that common, tdi is sounding good as i will proly be traveling alot in the coming years

_Modified by nab5126 at 10:47 PM 8-4-2009_


_Modified by nab5126 at 11:19 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

price on head & Spacer, each and together?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

Has anyone have any experience with revo? I want c2 but revo thinks they can help me with an e85 tune (a must). Same price tunes but there’s a local revo flasher that seems convenient. 
Also is everyone just cutting into the bumper support to fit the cooler? Is that eurojet or whatever intercooler support bumper thing even DOT approved, if so it seems like a safer way to go. Trying to decide if I should sell my core and go smaller.


_Modified by Withidlehands at 10:20 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ Revo is going to make you custom software? Or are they confused and think you are talking about a 2.0T fsi engine.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_finally got the block torn down and as soon as i pulled the pan i found some piston







its looking like forged pistons and rods are in my future, only thing is that it broke in a really weird spot, will snag pics for laughs








edut for pictuar

_Modified by nab5126 at 11:03 PM 7-30-2009_


whats weird about this? stock pistons failing at the ring lands on a turbo motor is pretty common


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_^ Revo is going to make you custom software? Or are they confused and think you are talking about a 2.0T fsi engine.

no he knows that its for a aeg but idk, they also say they have 550cc maps. hopefully they do because I really dont want to buy alientech software just to be able to run e85.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_^ Revo is going to make you custom software? Or are they confused and think you are talking about a 2.0T fsi engine.

Def Revo is confused. I know for a fact they won't help him. c2 is his best bet....right now.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

A few updated pics. I finally got my new intake pipe made and installed, to get if off of the wastegate. please excuse my lack of photography skills.
























fresh head and new valve cover










_Modified by sgolf2000 at 5:01 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Gonna order c2 and exhaust next week (all that is left to get) Once that is done and I figure out why my car wont rev about 4300 in 1st and 2nd I will be good to go!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

Here's a crappy pic of my bay..


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I feel real bad for people having to deal with the smallness of a beetle bay. Looks stock! Nice


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the beetle bay really has plenty of room...if you take the rain tray off then you have a lot more then meets the eye


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_the beetle bay really has plenty of room...if you take the rain tray off then you have a lot more then meets the eye

let me see you unplug the stock MAP connector from the stock smic without removing anything.

Oh, I just realized this is in the 2.0L forum










_Modified by elRey at 5:12 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
let me see you unplug the stock MAP connector from the stock smic without removing anything.

Oh, I just realized this is in the 2.0L forum










lol...i think i spent 20mins trying one late night! lol


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Where is everyone buying rods and pistons for the aeg?? Scat and wiseco are what I am looking for.
http://www.rpmmachine.com/wise...shtml?


_Modified by Withidlehands at 1:26 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

I got my forged JE pistons and Scat (lol) rods from Issam Abed aka INA Engineering.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

herd good **** about BRUTE too


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

scat, ie, brute...are all fine for the power we make. i know the IE and Scats have held 650whp just fine.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Guys, or Q and elRey(hehe). How do you determine how much fuel to pull out using a stock ecu (no tune) and larger injectors and maf. I remember Q before getting tuned was using a vr6 maf and 440 injectors...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

about40~ 45% was pretty solid iirc get a wideband while doing it.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Am I correct in using 144/19 rods. Boostfactory has brute for somewhat cheap.
http://boostfactory.net/produc...c8ac2


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

i have always thought it was 144 x 20mm .. but that is for aeg


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_Am I correct in using 144/19 rods. Boostfactory has brute for somewhat cheap.
http://boostfactory.net/produc...c8ac2

This depends of what pistons you will use.
144 is correct. And 19mm pins for AZH,AZG + ... 20mm pin for AEG BUT that for stock pistons.
If you are getting forged psitons, go 20mm pistons and rods.


----------



## VWTuner0295 (Aug 2, 2007)

any of you guys live in NC?? that could help me install a custom turbo setup? just dont have the tools or skill quit yet


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

8vT GTG at h2oi!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4570075


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

add me to the list of 2.0T!!!!!







..... putting my engine together first tho.....just finished rebuilding my head... HD spring with Ti retainers...AT260 CAM....about to get Forged 9.1 CR pistons from INA engineering, boring out my block... starting to look for a decent turbo... any suggestions?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rolands76xx* »_add me to the list of 2.0T!!!!!







..... putting my engine together first tho.....just finished rebuilding my head... HD spring with Ti retainers...AT260 CAM....about to get Forged 9.1 CR pistons from INA engineering, boring out my block... starting to look for a decent turbo... any suggestions?


what is you FINAL power goal. for tops of 280 ish i love my t3s60 but if you want more then go bigger. t3 has the best spool time of any turbo i have used on my car yet....you just cant but a dyno whore with it


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

oh yeah! i wanna go for about 220- 250hp...sorry... and yeah.... I was thinking the Same... so just bought me a GArrett super 60 last nite...woohoo! 
and I think im going to go with 8.5:1 CR instead since CHris from C2 recommended since i wanna start off with 6-8 PSI ( FYI my first turbo build, wanna play it safe first) ....but wanna do 15-20 PSi to have some FUN!







...
Still wondering if i should go 9.1:1 CR tho.... what do u guys think.. i should definitely get rods too right? help


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rolands76xx)*

for that kind of power, you dont really need rods, but if you are changing pistons might as well do them. alot of people run 9:1, seems like most with built bottom ends go for 8-8.5:1.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

17psi + 8gallons of 93oct + 5gallons of 110 (leaded) = ONE FAST 8v! def put a half car on a stg3 s4 this weekend.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

yeah i think ima go with 8.5:1 CR.... and getting rods from IE ... might as well...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i went 8.5:1


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

~10.8:1 here


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_~10.8:1 here

















shush u!


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

positing some teasers of todays work. well of the only pics i took of the some of the work i did.
got dp on . and looks good with ceramic coating.. and you can kinda see -6 fuel lines with fuel filter








mbc









and went stealthy on intercooler








new shifter.. ha ha ha












_Modified by snobum at 7:37 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (snobum)*









this is what happens at 24psi on stock internals at 140+mph, had to post it up happened in march nearing full completion of new build


_Modified by snobum at 7:27 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i love carnage 


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 7:37 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

fixed it


_Modified by snobum at 7:28 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (snobum)*

AND you just motivated me into getting those forged Rods...Since i think ima be addicted to boost the same way im addicted to SEX!!! lets go 2.0 T!!


----------



## golftrbo (Dec 11, 2007)

wowww some old picturesss on here.. got my carr DONE long time ago but now its officialyy running with no cut off no nothing & full boostt.. new video is coming upp andd the ****y one going downnn, I dont say muchh, but I read a lot.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Rolands76xx)*

yes rods are the way to go... pistons are a must tho when you do rods. i dont recommend doing rods with out pistons mine imploded worse now it is a card holder at the shop.. ill post a pic .. 
Notice the bad ass eurojet cat back exhaust for mk5's GTI or Audi A3 in background !!!!!!!!
























_Modified by snobum at 12:23 PM 9-30-2009_


_Modified by snobum at 2:34 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## mk4vdub (Jul 14, 2001)

*Another 2.0t*

So can I be down with the 2.0ts? 

I've been reading for sometime about the builds that you guys have put together and I must say it was an inspiration to do mine. There were lots of headaches, never the less it was worth it in the end. This was my first build and I'm already looking at what's next. Which more than likely will be rods and pistons. Currently I'm running 9lbs of boost. 
I still have lots of questions. What rods and pistons do I go with size, brand, etc? Should I have the head ported and polished? What does balancing and blue printing mean is it necessary? What CAM should I get is it necessary to change the gear as well? 
My goal in terms of power is to be around 275 at the wheels. 
Thanks for looking. I appreciate the feedback and comments. 
Here is my turbo build. Hopefully I'll have better pics soon. 
Garrett t3/t4 50 trim turbo .48 
tIal waste gate 
Kenetic manifold 
custom 2.5 down-pipe 
c2 low compression head spacer 
c2 spark plugs 
c2 software 
vr MAF housing 
Bosch 42lb green top injectors 
Greddy BOV
ARP head studs 
K&N breather filter 
Custom K&N intake 
Custom 2.5 stainless exhaust w/hi-flow cat & borla muffler 
Ebay intercooler 
AEM wide-band gauge 
Auto-meter vacuum boost gauge 
VF Engineering motor-mounts/dog bone inserts 
Stock FPR 







































_Modified by mk4vdub at 6:49 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

saw u at the show...looks good


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_looks good


X2, nice job, was gonna hang you for the BOV, but you recirculated it.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

havnt seen a clean 2.0t stock mani in awhile looking good..
you can hang me.. i say f the recirc .. mine points right at filter so its going back in any how
car is going to be finished thursday.. so ill post good pics and video of it all running and ish...


----------



## mk4vdub (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## mk4vdub (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mk4vdub)*

What pistons and rods do u think i should use


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Je pistons or if its aeg stock new ones
Rods you can get IE,boost factory
But for rods pauters are the best


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

what is so special about the oem aeg pistons. i have aeg and obviously from pic above they dont last long after 24psi.. . id bite the bullet and get je pistons contact IE they can custom build you je pistons to your specs . and yes either IE rods or pauter.. both are great .


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

AEG pistons have 20mm wrist pins, AZG and newer have 19mm and are tapered. So, the newer pistons cannot be used with common aftermarket rods. BUT, IE offers 19mm pin, tappered rods you could use with AZG+ pistons if you wanted. 
In short: compatibility


_Modified by elRey at 8:52 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hopefully I can send my ecu to c2 this coming week and start bolting everything on.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_you can hang me.. i say f the recirc .. mine points right at filter so its going back in any how


I was actually talking about mk4vdub's build... if you understood how MAF and DVs work and why it is incorporated into the software you would be running it, but it's not going to make a drastic difference, just runs rich on shifts and they can be leaky under vacuum, something that won't really affect a car running MAP.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

actually ie offers a 144mmx 20mm wrist pin. and it does fit .
so they do have both.
it doesnt matter to much. id rather be rich than lean. 


_Modified by snobum at 12:40 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_actually ie offers a 144mmx 20mm wrist pin. and it does fit .
so they do have both.
it doesnt matter to much. id rather be rich than lean.


I didn't say IE *ONLY* offers 19mm, tapered rods. And 20mm rods will not fit AZG+ pistons (if that's what you meant).
If one wanted to use OEM AZG+ pistons + aftermarket rods, then they would have to get 19mm tapered rods that IE offers as 'drop-in' rods for the later 1.8T engines. 


_Modified by elRey at 4:21 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

ooo should have read the whole post..my bad


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

so my fourth short runner cracked today.. damn stock aluminum runners suck.. so im going to run stock mani till i get a better flange.. car should be done today.. im seriously irritated.. and want to throw mani across shop... this is my only bottle neck.. ughhh.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

pictures of the manifold on where it cracked? Are you just welding a plenum onto an oem lower?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_so my fourth short runner cracked today.. damn stock aluminum runners suck.. so im going to run stock mani till i get a better flange.. car should be done today.. im seriously irritated.. and want to throw mani across shop... this is my only bottle neck.. ughhh. 


wrong filler, not enough filler, or too much heat. soak the ends to be welded in acetone for a minute or two, scrub the **** outta them with a wire wheel/brush, and heat them very well before welding. with cast aluminum you have to try really hard to remove contaminants as best you can and make sure you pre-heat for good measure. also make sure there's no stress on the plenum. ie: a boost pipe bein pulled to fit/reach the TB. pics of manifold also so i can look at it..plz.










_Modified by the_q_jet at 8:26 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

yes justt a plenum on lower runner.. and its just killing the strength of the runner.. my fab guy is a really good welder .. but the stock runner is ****.. 
ill post pics later gotta go to class.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my post edited above^^


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

see at first i thought it was cracking at the welds...but nope thats right where mine cracked...you need to make a brace to suport the weight of the plenum and like i said make sure there is plenty of movement available in any piping connected to it.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

im just gonna buy a cnc machined flange.. and then do proper supports like you said.. but for now just run stock mani so i can break in motor.. 




_Modified by snobum at 9:39 PM 10-5-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

what spark plugs are you guys using i need to buy a new set... im not sure if i want to use ngk or what.. let me know asap!!!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

NGK BKR7E gapped .024


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_NGK BKR7E gapped .024

same here


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

good deal.. i always used denso's so i wanted to be on the same page with others!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

same as above. NGK's


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i run NGK R5671A-7
gapped to .024...same price better performance.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

i stuck between using the NGK BKR7E or the R5671A-7 for my AEG turbo setup... the racing ones look a lil more promising.... and why gap them to .024 and not .035 like they say.....any help?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you will blow the spark out at .035 causing a large amount of missing.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

so shud i go with the R5671A-7?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i run NGK R5671A-7
gapped to .024...same price better performance.

Do you have any issues running a non-resistor plug?
http://www.ngk.com/glossary.as...&pt=1


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Do you have any issues running a non-resistor plug?
http://www.ngk.com/glossary.as...&pt=1 


nope i ran em to get rid of issues. less resistance, easier on coils...add a lil dwell to the coil and voila.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

so i threw on the stock mani for now .. just till i get the other fabed up.. waiting on a 90 deg sili for intercooler pipe grrrrrr...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

woulda took less time to make a brace foo!


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

i know. by now i know.. it was just laying there...and im gna make two manis . i gotta make my tubular exhaust mani anyhow.. so im just gna break in the brand new motor and after break in period throw on the short runner . tune the meth throw in the race gas and turn it up .


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

with meth you dont need race gas...50/50 meth plus 93 already equals c16.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

we only have 92 out in oregon.. so sunoco 110 and meth is fine


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jus expensive! lol...so 92 +w/m =109 ~115...


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

cars finished..


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

a friend and i were talking tonight and he also once thought pump and meth was.. fine until our other friend who owns horsepowerfreaks.com ran race + meth on his m3 turbo kits and showed us that power numbers are greatly improved... ill attach link..
http://www.horsepowerfreaks.co...11037


_Modified by snobum at 10:21 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## hypersnap1 (Feb 18, 2006)

hey anyone know how much power the 2.0 8 valve motor can make with forged rods and pistons turbocharged of course. i keep seeing all these low numbers of under 300 hp with a built motor. anyone know of people making over 400hp on a built 8 valve cause if i cant make at least 400hp then yea....


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

port the hell out of the motor if you wanting to be able to flow 400...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I would say the low numbers are because nobody is using a big enough turbo (besides Q) to hit the highs.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

I would agree with Pat. I strong majority of the 2.0T's are people looking for more power across the band for a daily driven car. Not huge powerhouses or drag cars. With that said, the turbos tend to be on the smaller side for quicker spool and more usable power.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_I would agree with Pat. I strong majority of the 2.0T's are people looking for more power across the band for a daily driven car. Not huge powerhouses or drag cars. With that said, the turbos tend to be on the smaller side for quicker spool and more usable power. 

I agree there as well.. i run a smaller turbo for getting around and for more usable power. but have a larger turbonetics gtk 375 ill be running a .48 0r .58 to reduce lag a bit for when i figure out what standalone to use to run over the 400 mark. the sacrifice is yes laggy but when it hits it hits hard. as long as your geometry of your ic piping and a/r and standalone fueling etc..all are perfect .. lag could be reduced significantly


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_I would say the low numbers are because nobody is using a big enough turbo (besides Q) to hit the highs.


lol...







numbers in the near future


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

looking forward to it. fpred 35R. Garret calcs say ~400-425whp at 32-35 psi.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well that calculator can shovit up its A!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hahaha. What's the goal?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

830cc injectors.....







that is all i'm sayin.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That's what? About 500?
edit:
shoulda' went with 1200cc and e85... hah


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 1:55 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

. we run 1200cc and e85 in the supra.. and its near 1000hp crank, 
880cc fine.. if your running e85... thats what im doing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by snobum at 10:04 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i think 93 and 60/40 water/meth will do


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

or e85 and w/m


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

e85 is a rarity and i wont be running it.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

looks like i gotta talk to my saudi friends to make sure we can send some your way!!!


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i think 93 and 60/40 water/meth will do


read the link.. yet? i know its not vw but these guys have researched this over and over again it proves a point.. its good to have a tune handy just incase you do want to run race gas. i understand race is quite expensive at $7.00+ a gal. but its the research and proven at that.. that counts
a friend and i were talking tonight and he also once thought pump and meth was.. fine until our other friend who owns horsepowerfreaks.com ran race + meth on his m3 turbo kits and showed us that power numbers are greatly improved... ill attach link..
http://www.horsepowerfreaks.co...11037



_Modified by snobum at 12:15 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat @ Pitt Soundworks* »_or e85 and w/m

i have found on recent test in the supra that you must and i say must run the right nozzle with meth and your e85.. if you run too large a nozzle for the meth in coordination with e85 it actually hurts your power and boggs down the system.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

sorry to change the subject... but any one of you using an alluminum flywheel on ur mk4 2.0T? wanna noe if i can reduce rev time/ spool up


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rolands76xx)*

G60 flywheel here.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_G60 flywheel here.

same


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
same


i would say most all of us run a g60 including my self


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Quick question for you guys. Are mk4 ecus all able to be plugged into each other? like im looking for a spare ecu for my 2000 aeg that I can hack up would a 1.8t ecu plug in or are the plugs different between me5.9 and me7? Also is company tuning for e85 with the stock ecu? (e85 is REALLY abundant around here)


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_Quick question for you guys. Are mk4 ecus all able to be plugged into each other? like im looking for a spare ecu for my 2000 aeg that I can hack up would a 1.8t ecu plug in or are the plugs different between me5.9 and me7? Also is company tuning for e85 with the stock ecu? (e85 is REALLY abundant around here) 


no a 1.8 ecu will not run your AEG...not even a little
nobody that i know of makes an e85 tune. so you would be looking at a custom tune....unless uni does have something you can use


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

I'll be converting my mk2 AEG turbo over to AEB ECU soon. So, I'm pretty sure it can a little.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
no a 1.8 ecu will not run your AEG...not even a little
nobody that i know of makes an e85 tune. so you would be looking at a custom tune....unless uni does have something you can use


hey dude before you start harshing on me might want to actually try READING what I wrote. AGAIN, I am looking to see if I need to find an me5.9 ecu or if a me7 ecu have the same plug to "hack up"...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
no a 1.8 ecu will not run your AEG...not even a little

hmmph coulda fooled me


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so the early mk4 ecu plug is the same as the newer plugs?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_so the early mk4 ecu plug is the same as the newer plugs?

If you are talking about the connector at the ECU, then no.
AEG = 80 pin
AZG+ = 121 pin
1.8T:
AEB = 80 pin
AWW+ = 121 pin
(not sure about the AWD)


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
If you are talking about the connector at the ECU, then no.
AEG = 80 pin
AZG+ = 121 pin
1.8T:
AEB = 80 pin
AWW+ = 121 pin
(not sure about the AWD)


oh yes, thats right...i read that last week OOPS


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

elRay you are the man! thanks alot!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

picked up an AVH long block yesterday so I finally might have some more to add to my build. Time to build me a motor.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_picked up an AVH long block yesterday so I finally might have some more to add to my build. Time to build me a motor.

Score! Oil squirters?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

yup! bonus!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Nice! If you go forged pistons get 83mm. I got 82.5mm and I couldn't find a 2.0 block that wasn't too worn for the machine shop's "standards."
I ended up having to get a 1.8T block bored out to a 2.0 to work with the pistons.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

good to know. I am going to be doing the build over the winter. But I hope to start collecting parts soon. I plan to keep my eyes out for the deals.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_good to know. I am going to be doing the build over the winter. But I hope to start collecting parts soon. I plan to keep my eyes out for the deals.


lemme know if we can help you out any...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks Q. Im sure scott and i will be talking.


----------



## mountainman_30 (Jun 19, 2006)

I just started my AEG turbo project. Hopefully it well be up an running before years end. 
I will post pictures, comments, and a dyno run once it is completed. 
Kinectic Stage 3 upgraded with a 3071R turbo
Walbro fuel pump
Bahn Brenner metal fuel rail
Adjustable FPR
Neuspeed cam
Mocal oil cooler kit
ARP head and main studs
Integrated Engineering rods
JE pistons
Ported head with +2 valves & titanium hardware
42 DD exhaust and high flow CAT
Greddy electronic boost controller


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

get a bigger cam than that neuspeed crap...either tt266, tt268, or autotech 270 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mountainman_30 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

The plan is to start with it as the C2 program will work with it. Once the bugs are worked out and depending on the HP I may look at a larger cam and new software as long as it is still "driver friendly". That being said, most people with the stage III are running 255-260 on stock internals. Given the turbo change and the ability to bring the boost up, I should make more than enough power.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you can run the tt266 and the at270 on that software...idle is very smooth midrange and top-end are greatly improved.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Do the AT270 while it's all apart. I just left my TT260 in there and that's my one regret about the whole build. Now I have to pull the head off this winter.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

A couple more weeks...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (skateman190)*

so i'm thinking a 20/20 build might be in order instead of just building the 8v back up. The more I read about it, the more I get excited and start pricing out parts.


----------



## elvenranger292 (Jan 14, 2009)

So I'm turbo charging my 2.0 wagon during christmas break, and I was wondering if anyone knew who makes chips that work with a mk4 2.0t?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

c2 motorsports


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

update on current motor.. rods were knocking so i pulled motor and its going to be off to machine shop . for full build and port and polish . dropping other runing motor in to get through winter.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_update on current motor.. rods were knocking so i pulled motor and its going to be off to machine shop . for full build and port and polish . dropping other runing motor in to get through winter.
























ouch sounds pricey


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
ouch sounds pricey

at this point in my life i have realized that project cars are money pits anyhow.. i dont ever plan on selling the damn thing ..


----------



## mountainman_30 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

That is a fact. It never ends. I started with a turbo kit that turned into a full engine build, upgraded turbo, and lots of other parts. I certainly will never sell this car. If it is ever crashed I will buy another and swap the parts.
3 years ago I did ever part of the suspension. It is all being replaced this week. If anyone is looking for a good deal on some suspension bits and pieces, drop me a line. It will all be listed early next week in the marketplace.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mountainman_30)*
















oh **** i uploaded wrong pic.. this is the one from a year ago.. ill upload new pic.. 


_Modified by snobum at 11:31 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_









what's wrong?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
what's wrong?

his motor ran away from home...LOL


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

i have my block(needs machined) and an 8v head(needs lifters cam etc and valve seals) if anyone wants something to build this winter and i can ship. I am proly leaving the 8v thread and heading in the direction of a tdi... mk4 and possibly mk6


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_











somebody pulled the motor the hard way


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_

somebody pulled the motor the hard way


hahhhhaha damn i didnt even notice...i though everyone knew the EASY way!?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I love how Q posted under his normal name, then posted as the advertiser for USRT, then back to normal self again. ha


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PBWB)*

i have to get my AEG block machined aslo for my 83mm 8.5:1 cr custom pistons... took of crank...but cant seem to find replacement stretch bolts for main bearing caps... shud i just reuse them...? any care to help?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

thats the wrong pic of engine bay that was years ago.. whoops. 
actually im taking the tranny with it. so i pulled it the right way. doingit on the ground with no lifts .. and it only takes less than 5 min to pull the front off. its a donor car so it really doesnt matter.
new motor gets put in monday.. and the old is at machine shop.. ^ 83mm pistons and int rods .. built head etc and some secrets to give me over 475whp.. yippee .. im compiling photos for a build thread.

_Modified by snobum at 11:30 PM 11-3-2009_


_Modified by snobum at 11:32 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bump for the newbies looking to turbo...


----------



## shanemarcotte (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

couple questions i need to get figured out before i start my install,
so what do i do with this other nipple on the wastegate?








i've seen a couple people just plug up this line highlighted in yellow, is that a good idea?
and what do i do with this sensor that is circled in black?








it's a 2000 2.0 with AEG engine btw.


_Modified by shanemarcotte at 12:41 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

Bump for a very worthy build thread addition.
*x3n0x* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4677275
And I found this roll call on page 9!!!!!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

*Withidlehands* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4667450
added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (shanemarcotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shanemarcotte* »_couple questions i need to get figured out before i start my install,
so what do i do with this other nipple on the wastegate?








i've seen a couple people just plug up this line highlighted in yellow, is that a good idea?
and what do i do with this sensor that is circled in black?








it's a 2000 2.0 with AEG engine btw.



for the wastegate; attatch the bottom port to the compressor. leave the top open unless you are using an EBC.
vac line; that can be plugged and the sensor is not really a sensor just a heater or something dumb. you can ditch it


_Modified by sgolf2000 at 12:26 AM 12-10-2009_


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (elRey)*

Mine will hopefully be on the road by the end of the week! Build thread is here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4677275 

Cant Wait!!!!
2005 GOLF, BEV Engine, YES, it is DBW! There is light at the end of the tunnel for all you guys out there with DBW!
Edit: looks like ElRey caught it before I did! Thanks man.....!


_Modified by x3n0x at 9:44 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (x3n0x)*

I guess i'll post up my ongoing build thread. It's a pretty even mix of performance and appearance mods, so it's not a pure "build thread" but there's a lot of good pics and info in there I think.
SMG 2000 2.0T Beetle
Kinetic Motorsport Stage 3 Turbo Kit
Techtonics Tuning TT260 Cam
C2 Stage 3 Chip
JE Forged Pistons 9:1, 
Scat Forged Rods
Balanced Crank
Bored 1.8T Block with Oil Squirters
ARP Main Studs
ARP Head Studs
ARP Rod Bolts
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3984261


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0T ROLL CALL! (SomeMacGuy)*

added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Who all is piggybacking MS or some other SA onto stock engine management? I am trying to figure out what all the I can delete from the car (o2's,evap,maf ect...) without having the stock ecu shut down. I will be controlling fuel and timing with ms and running a map sensor, I just need to know if the stock ecu is gonna freak out if it doesn't get those inputs and kill stuff like the cluster and cruise.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_Who all is piggybacking MS or some other SA onto stock engine management? I am trying to figure out what all the I can delete from the car (o2's,evap,maf ect...) without having the stock ecu shut down. I will be controlling fuel and timing with ms and running a map sensor, I just need to know if the stock ecu is gonna freak out if it doesn't get those inputs and kill stuff like the cluster and cruise.


just swap in a 1.8t ECU and call it a day.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

since it is winter .. how is everyones cars running? vs. summer conditions?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

perfectly fine...then the turbo seals blew LOL...oh well upgrade time...was thinkin HTA GT3582...but might go with a Precision 5857 instead (also a billet wheel) as i dont want too much spool time and for the power i'm looking for this will be perfect


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

no idea. My rabbit gets winter duty, but in the past it always ran fine.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

DAMN... SUCKS.. WELL THAT PRECISION IS A GREAT TURBO. IM GOING WITH THE 60-1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_DAMN... SUCKS.. WELL THAT PRECISION IS A GREAT TURBO. IM GOING WITH THE 60-1

ugh that turbo no likey high boost...and our motors need high boost
-the_q_jet-


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

that one for the vrt im building.. i have a gtk series for the 8v. it currently houses a smaller turbo for the track.. all i gotta do is swap it out and game on.
the 60-1 would work but only with a .48 a/r exhaust. im not planning on using it on the 8v.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_perfectly fine...then the turbo seals blew 

dude, you kill turbos. is this #4?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
dude, you kill turbos. is this #4?


jeez people keep track!?








this is turbo #2 that blew. Cant say if it's my fault or not. Plenty of oil going to them and and a big return line. so i dunno.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

q you go through turbos like toilet paper
im parting my mk4 and moving onto a mk5 so check my partout thread for some goodies


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea...well the first two (tdo4 and 16g) i got for free...the 16g was blown so i bolted the TD04 on and the i eventually got the 16g rebuilt cheaply and the rebuilder warned me it wouldnt last long so when that finally went i had enough to buy the nice, new FP RED...now why this one went out i truly dont know...fu(king sucks as it was $1500 but oh well...so now i'm upgrading again to a Precision Ball bearing, Billet Wheel, 5857 turbo and making yet again another manifold (ram horn design)...also getting a new car as my daily.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

you are going to love the precision especially if you get the billet wheel. great turbo's


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey guys I was wondering where you are pulling coolant from for the turbo. Are you using the stock TB lines?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yup!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Yup, those lines will work fine.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

one last question. I ordered this http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...-OIL1 and assumed that the 1.8T was the same thread as our motors. I am wondering are you using that plugged hole on top of the oil filter housing to supply oil to the turbo? because that 1.8T fitting doesn't work so what are you using to hook on the hose?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yea the plugged hole is what 1.8t's use.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yea the plugged hole is what 1.8t's use.

No it's not. 1.8T has a separate hole right on the front of the bracket and also has that plug.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
No it's not. 1.8T has a separate hole right on the front of the bracket and also has that plug.









whoops. i should know i did swap a k03 out a few weeks...guess i got cornfuzzled.







anyway the plugged hole is m10x1


_Modified by the_q_jet at 10:23 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## Ronin706 (Apr 26, 2009)

did anyone actually get an AEB ecu/harness to work on an AEG motor?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Ronin706)*

yes.. although i went a different route .. still have that option down the road..
im officially up and running again!!! whooo hooo


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronin706* »_did anyone actually get an AEB ecu/harness to work on an AEG motor?


I was playing around with it but nothing yet...


----------



## black9label13 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (skateman190)*

one question, when people used a cam with 266 duration, did that cause a CEL?


----------



## Ronin706 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (black9label13)*

I'll let you konw soon as i should be able to start mine up this weekend and i have the TT 266 cam


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *black9label13* »_one question, when people used a cam with 266 duration, did that cause a CEL?



_Quote, originally posted by *Ronin706* »_I'll let you konw soon as i should be able to start mine up this weekend and i have the TT 266 cam


Get your non 2.0T talk outta here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *black9label13* »_one question, when people used a cam with 266 duration, did that cause a CEL?


yes thats why u raise the idle some.


----------



## 2.7LTurbo (Jan 26, 2010)

i have an aeb harness and ecu 110 shipped if anyone wants it. ps q-jet/quintin and jay-bee are probably the gayest people in the world and i cant believe they are still working on these motors....


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (2.7LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.7LTurbo* »_i have an aeb harness and ecu 110 shipped if anyone wants it. ps q-jet/quintin and jay-bee are probably the gayest people in the world and i cant believe they are still working on these motors....
















Hey crawl back to your high class suit wearing Audi forums!








You still have that AEG ECU i told you to pick up but never worked?


----------



## 2.7LTurbo (Jan 26, 2010)

why yes, yes i do, and as i remember it WORKS, but has immbolizer


----------



## 2.7LTurbo (Jan 26, 2010)

and just because i climed out of the pits and into the corporate world dosent mean i dont wrench any more, bought a 76 honda cb550 that is getting the full cafe treatment


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.7LTurbo* »_why yes, yes i do, and as i remember it WORKS, but has immbolizer


Well yeah it worked fine, just not for you...haha


_Quote, originally posted by *2.7LTurbo* »_bought a 76 honda cb550 that is getting the full cafe treatment










This will be cool, always loved Cafe racers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.7LTurbo* »_i have an aeb harness and ecu 110 shipped if anyone wants it. ps q-jet/quintin and jay-bee are probably the gayest people in the world and i cant believe they are still working on these motors....

















funny...i just beat a k04'd 2.7 a6 the other day







keep talkin buddy


----------



## 2.7LTurbo (Jan 26, 2010)

well anyone with the money to mod an a6 knows you throw in some disco potatoes..... probly some kid that got daddies car and scrounged u some dirty ko4s from a rs4 psh


----------



## black9label13 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

raising the idle will get rid of the CEL? how high of an idle are we talking here


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *black9label13* »_raising the idle will get rid of the CEL? how high of an idle are we talking here


3000rpm








Seriously, search this, it's been talked about many many times...


----------



## elvenranger292 (Jan 14, 2009)

so I'm rather curious if anyone has tried the neuspeed supercharger witha turbo on a 2.0??
would this work?? feel free to shoot me down if you provide good enough reasons why it wouldnt.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elvenranger292)*

I'd love to see this.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Not large enough for any real power. The NS charger is an eaton m45. Unless you're sticking with a small t3, the m45 housing would be too much of a restriction. The m60 would be a much better bet.


----------



## elvenranger292 (Jan 14, 2009)

okay, so it is possible with the 2.0 engine, you just need a bigger supercharger??


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It's possible with any engine. It's called twin charging. It's even offered by VW on their 1.4 (I think) engine.
an eaton mp62 with a Holset HX40... lookout.


----------



## elvenranger292 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I thought was possible, I have just heard some people say it isn't possible without a larger displacement, but I guess that settles it,


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (elvenranger292)*

i want to join these ranks


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

im having an evap problem. and i need to see a pic of someones engine bay i upgraded my fuel lines and cant seem to remember what is getting vacuum if it is the evap line . or what. im venting evap line to atmosphere but i think this is throwing codes help.
pics needed of engine bay


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

have a pic of the hose your venting?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

its the line pointing towards the turbo. the other evap line is caped and pointing the other way. should both be venting atmosphere i dont care if it smells like gas.i just want to fix problem. this is an old pic but this line is the only one that is not hooked up to anything or not caped!









_Modified by snobum at 11:41 PM 2-13-2010_


_Modified by snobum at 11:43 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

do you have check valves on your evap lives?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

not sure if this is what you were looking for. check valves on both lines to prevent boosting into the tank.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is it the old vac line from the fuel injectors....if that is what it is use it for a boost gauge or plug it with a screw and a zip tie and hide it lol


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

do both have to be attached to vacuum is more so what im asking . it runs great just throwing codes for evap and these two lines are my missing link


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

for those with forged pistons, what are you running and where did you pick them up. Im finally building myself a motor and I need to pick up some pistons.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_do both have to be attached to vacuum is more so what im asking . it runs great just throwing codes for evap and these two lines are my missing link

here is a pic from the bentley from when i was putting my check valves in. it appears both lines serve a purpose, so i would think both should be hooked up. the one hanging by the strut bar in your pic should be hooked to the intake manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_for those with forged pistons, what are you running and where did you pick them up. Im finally building myself a motor and I need to pick up some pistons.


i run 83mm 8.5:1 JEs...i can price you a set if you'd like...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
here is a pic from the bentley from when i was putting my check valves in. it appears both lines serve a purpose, so i would think both should be hooked up. the one hanging by the strut bar in your pic should be hooked to the intake manifold.











i on the other hand did not check valve any EVAP stuff


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Me either, but I have had a few evap-related CEL's... Hmm..


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*

i have completely re done all my fuel lines minus these two so i can run e85. and in the process i was stupid and didnt think to remember where they went what they went to etc. i remember building a 2jzgte this last year and the evap lines could run atmosphere well one could the other had to run in vacuum . some what like a delete of the treckel canister. as long as i can get these codes cleared or fix the evap line problem i can pass deq . this is a set back at the moment. im going to try and hook up the line like shown in that example of the bentley book. and see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

all of you have inspired me to build and turbo my AEG.







Never built a motor before, but do have schooling in Mechanical Engineering technology......might need some help along the way tho







have some nice pics coming


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rolands76xx* »_all of you have inspired me to build and turbo my AEG.







have some nice pics coming



good deal just remember the MK4 2.0t roll call thread


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rolands76xx)*

what kinda HP numbers can i be looking at with this kind of setup setup? already have have of this, getting my engine bored and honed this week.
JE 83mm 9:1 CR Pistons
IE forged Pistons 
AT 260 w/ dual spring setup and Ti Retainers
Slightly Port polished head
Supertech +2mm Valves
Autotech Aluminum Flywheel
Cheap EBay Intercooler
A 60trim T3 iinternally gated i acquired (while i break the motor in, want something bbigger in the summer)
any guesses? can i make 230hp at least? ima run about 12 PSI to start with...







really excited


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Why would you build a forged bottom end, port a head and use OS valves, then cheap out on an intercooler and teeny turbo? 
You might as well splurge on an intercooler too, while you're spending $1500 on the head work. Oh and get the 270, not the 260.
You're limited by the t3s60. Read the compressor map, and it'll give you a rough estimate of where you'll land power wise.


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 8:18 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

very true, guess going cheap til i get more money and bigger turbo.......not spending that much on head work tho... and ive been trying to find a compressor map for it and cant find one.... any links?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

t3 will get you close to 300 MAX with good head work and a SRI


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

yeah, thinking about making a SRI at my job with the CNC's as soon as im done, just having trouble finding the flange, or should i just make a flat on the stock lower intake mani? 
and im a newb to this so bare with me please


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Expect to spend over $1000 on head work, unless you can do the machining yourself. 
This is just the parts:
http://www.techtonicstuning.co....926T


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

i got evrything for the head work except for the valves themselves, been buying slowly but surely... and no, as far as the head work, gotta take it to the shop... i ljust started working at this company, just graduated.... can only do simple stuff while i get acquinted
and vdubbugman53, iwas just taking a look at ur vid with the t3s60...very sexxi sound







.... how much boost do u think i can put til it chokes?


----------



## Ronin706 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rolands76xx)*

Did anyone ever use a MK3 OBD2 VR6 throttle body on their AEG? I am so close to finishing my build but the plug for the MK3 TB is diffferent than my MK4 TB plug. I think i can get the MK3 plug at the dealer but, does anyone have the wiring schematics to swap it over?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronin706* »_Did anyone ever use a MK3 OBD2 VR6 throttle body on their AEG? I am so close to finishing my build but the plug for the MK3 TB is diffferent than my MK4 TB plug. I think i can get the MK3 plug at the dealer but, does anyone have the wiring schematics to swap it over?



mk4 tb will flow plenty of air

use the stock lower mani for the SRI use some nice horns in there and weld on your SRI


----------



## Ronin706 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

I already have a SRI flanged for a VR6 TB + a MK3 drive by cable OBD2 VR6 TB mounted up
It would be harder now to reflange the SRI than just swap over the plug


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ronin706)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronin706* »_I already have a SRI flanged for a VR6 TB + a MK3 drive by cable OBD2 VR6 TB mounted up
It would be harder now to reflange the SRI than just swap over the plug

Trust me unless you REALLY know what you are doing your stock ecu will be sooo angry if you try to just swap the plug. The stock m mk4 tps is very complex and does more than just tell throttle position. It is your cruise control and Idle air control all bound up inside the stock TB. So unless your trying out mega squirt or some other standalone ecu like I am then your car will NEVER run again if you do this.
On a side not, my car is finally fully wired and together, just trying to figure out why MS isnt communicating with my ecu...I have a feeling it hates the USB and Vista...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i will be recommending this for sticky every day until it happens


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_i will be recommending this for sticky every day until it happens

It's been added to the top of the FAQ, which is stickied.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LangsamKafer)*

my latest project.
http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vb...68325


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobum* »_my latest project.
http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vb...68325

hell yeah! i have an old truck im working on bring back to life currently too. Yours is and definatly will be alot sweeter than mine though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

this is the mk4 2.0t thread...not trucks! (nice truck tho)


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am so close to having my car run. I just need to figure out how to have megasquirt get its crank angle input while having the stock ecu see the signal it wants to see. Other than that a new fuel pump (still need) and maybe some fuel lines, motor mounts and a clutch and I should be good for some power!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thought the point of MS was to get rid of the stock ECU no?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_thought the point of MS was to get rid of the stock ECU no?


Yeah but since the stock ECU is needed for function of the dash and alarm system IMMO and if he has power windows and stuff.
I think it still all has to be in place unless you go freestyle on all that... ECU will be there doing it's thing but engine management will be overridden by the MS setup. (and it's probably gonna throw every code in the book lol)


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thought there was a convienience control module for that....bla i dunno everything in my bug was manual everything....but now there is nothing left lol


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah sadly i have to keep the stock ecu to control all the little crap that the car needs because I didnt want to pony up the cash for a racepak dash. We have been either ground sensors or running current with resistors to kill the dash lights.
I went MS for the tuneability since no one is willing to make a program like maestro for the me5.9 cars and I would never run a chip.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_yeah sadly i have to keep the stock ecu to control all the little crap that the car needs because I didnt want to pony up the cash for a racepak dash. We have been either ground sensors or running current with resistors to kill the dash lights.
I went MS for the tuneability since no one is willing to make a program like maestro for the me5.9 cars and I would never run a chip.


ever talk to the people who made mastro? i did...they said the only reason they dont have it is that nobody has asked yet. they did say would be happy to do something when i spoke to them last.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

as anyone here reused the main bearing stretch bolts?, cant find them at the dealer, and would rather not spend 115$ on an arp bolt kit...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rolands76xx* »_as anyone here reused the main bearing stretch bolts?, cant find them at the dealer, and would rather not spend 115$ on an arp bolt kit...











i dont think so but you should try so the next time somebody answers you can give them a solid answer.
is your motor turboed? 115 sounds like cheap insurance. that you can use over and over again


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rolands76xx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rolands76xx* »_as anyone here reused the main bearing stretch bolts?, cant find them at the dealer 
NEVER do that. i can get them for you.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

yeah, putting together my aeg turbo engine as we speak,







...but ima go get the arp main stud kit tomorrow then... thanks


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

I started looking for another mk4 2.0L engine tonight. Is azg the only one with oil squirters? and how much do you guys expect an engine to go for?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_I started looking for another mk4 2.0L engine tonight. Is azg the only one with oil squirters? and how much do you guys expect an engine to go for?


azg, avh, and the one that starts with a "B" has oil squirters. I bought a whole engine for $300.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:20 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hey guys just an update, my car fired up on all 4 cylinders last night, and the BOV also works perfectly! Stoked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

awesome news sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

video plz!
I'm in the middle of converting ignition system to use LS2 truck coils. I can't wait to rid myself of the azg coil pack where if one coil goes, the whole pack is useless.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_video plz!
I'm in the middle of converting ignition system to use LS2 truck coils. I can't wait to rid myself of the azg coil pack where if one coil goes, the whole pack is useless.


but its such a great coil pack!







i hadnt changed my plugs in months and the gap wore out to .038 and i didnt have problems at 20psi! 1.8t coils cant do that!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HD gopro gets here today so Ill take some vids. Also what plugs are you guys running. I am looking for some step colder plugs over the stock bkur6et-10 so I need bkur7et-10's. My question is what is the Iridium plug part number for the step colder plug?


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

withidlehands.... you got me thinking..... if it stops raining today I might have to get my huffer out and take her for a spin.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AutoCrosser11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_withidlehands.... you got me thinking..... if it stops raining today I might have to get my huffer out and take her for a spin. 

Do it! Its really gonna make you happy when the car is so angry with you for not controlling anything yet it idles and drives like a champ. Its a bit weird when you start it up and see the tb start adjusting to keep it alive when the stock ecu is pulling 13 check engine lights!
We plan on working on my car a bit today and fixing some leaks installing your firmware and covering the wiring.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

looks like rain all day. which means I been working on my v-rod. I gotta rough life.
Maybe I will get some VW love next weekend


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

Figured I would pic whore a couple pics of my car all put together and in action.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

ok i read somewhere in here of reusing the impulse wheel on the crank? i got the 3 bolts from the dealer yesterday, is there something i should do to the wheel? or just bolt it on... sorry im a lil off subject


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im done!


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

very nice looking job!!


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

Arg! I can't decide whether to to a turbo build or a super build. These pictures renew my faith in the turbo though


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Zero41792)*

its all about turbos


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Seems like its a lot of custom fab work though. I dont have the material or tools to make the stuff like you did. Looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zero41792* »_Seems like its a lot of custom fab work though. I dont have the material or tools to make the stuff like you did. Looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


so in that case you buy a kit


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

But Kinetic is like, the only one...and its so $$$$. Plus I hear its not so simple as direct fit and everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zero41792* »_But Kinetic is like, the only one...and its so $$$$. Plus I hear its not so simple as direct fit and everything.


actually its pretty damn simple.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually its pretty damn simple. 


X2


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Zero41792)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zero41792* »_and its so $$$$. 

build it your self or buy a kit... be prepared to spend some loot.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_
build it your self or buy a kit... be prepared to spend some loot.



triple the time double the budget.....live buy it it never fails
here is another
Fast, Cheap, Reliable.........Pick 2


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Ya that part too lol...Idk would it be best to go with say Kinetic's Stg 1 and build the rest or just go for stg 3?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Zero41792)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zero41792* »_Ya that part too lol...Idk would it be best to go with say Kinetic's Stg 1 and build the rest or just go for stg 3?

You will always want more power, so if you have the cash just go stage 3 and call it a day.


----------



## Zero41792 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

I think that's my plan now. I talked to Quintin. Now I just have to make enough money to buy it this summer lol...


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Zero41792)*

so much for a good week. got my wheels jacked today, wtih brand new rubber
but thank god they were not the drag radials


_Modified by snobum at 12:33 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (snobum)*

i have decided to buy another car. !!! im going with a 94 toyota supra, i know its not a vw but ive been building these for years and i realize that its time!! long live the 2.0t daily driver. ha ha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok after reading this thread at least 4 times over, i think im pretty close to being added to the list. I've talked with a couple of you guys about different little things concerning my turbo build. 

I starting piecing it like a month or 2 ago and just recently i couldnt wait any longer. so i bit the bullet and ordered everything else last night. I think I have most of, minus software and oil lines which will be made locally anyways. 

ill take pics of the stuff i have so far and then post more pics when i start the build, which is about 3 weeks cause im going on vacation first


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

there is some of the stuff, there rest is in the mail


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

where is the other half of the turbo?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

im rebuilding it lol


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok just make sure you have it all rebalanced


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

well i got everything marked up before i took it apart.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I got your PM so i'll respond here. I was running 11psi on stock block with C2 management. I don't beat on the car alot, but its enough to jump on it when needed without fear of exploding. You will really need to see what your particular set-up can handle once you have the build together. 11 psi from a ko3 is a lot different then 11 psi on a To4E


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

thats true, thanks man. anyone know where i can get the compressor map for my turbo? its a garrett t3 .60 ar/ .48ar- its from a ford t-bird or something. im pretty sure its a 60 trim as well 

and by "was" what do you mean? it something go wrong and you're not running it anymore?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

good call, I guess I still am running 11 psi. Im in the process of building a spare motor so I guess I am just looking toward the future.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

lol gotcha, so how long have you been running it with 11psi?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i ran 11 PSI for just over a year before i put a few holes in my transmission


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

dang thats not good to hear lol did any particular thing make it give out, or just the normal DD and it crapped out?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i beat the **** out of that car....and it takes it like a man


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

haha good, then maybe ill luck out and get 2 years out of it, if i play nice


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Its hard for me to say how long I have been running since its not a DD. Its been turbo for almost 3 years now ... i think. Daily'd it turbo for about a year and then picked up a new car.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ok thats still not bad, what size turbo are you running? 

i figured id stay in the ballpark of 10psi anyways


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I have a turbonetics t3 super 60 .48 hotside. Looking for a .63.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ok so thats pretty much my turbo then. its a garrett 60 trim .60ar/.48ar 

i still cant seem to figure out what psi is right for this turbo and my setup, but figuring its like yours, im gonna say 10psi, like mentioned before


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

are you going to be normal compression? ( 10:1) is so 10 will be fine from what I have read ( no first hand experience)


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah just stage 1 with stock compression, i planned on going with stage 2 and a head spacer, till i figured out that i would also need arp head bolts, adjustable cam gear, inline fuel pump, etc. 

by added all that, it was just a little too much over my budget as well as alot more time involved. 

but who knows, maybe down the road ill upgrade


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

So I have a question, If I plan on doing a cat-delete, what does that mean for my post-oxygen sensor? 

anyone else do a cat-delete? 

here in FL there is no emissions test


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

Im pretty sure you would have to get c2 to code for the deleted cat other wise you would have a CEL all the time. This would mask any potential real problems that you might have. I would use the money that you would but toward the specific cat delete tune and put it toward a high flow cat (http://www.amazon.com/Magna-Universal-Catalytic-Converters-High-Flow/dp/B000GKJKBE). Again I am not %100 sure on this so correct me if Im wrong


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess it all depends on how much c2 would charge for that.. 

people with a cat-delete, what did you do?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

edit- oops wrong thread


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

O2 sensor spacer/Wayne angle block is a common work around, some people have good luck with it (months/years with no CEL), others have an occasional CEL, reset with vag-com and it pops up every couple weeks. 

Hate to say it chase but you gotta drop the price on that Uni ECU to get it sold... isn't that what it costs new?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ill look into that spacer idea. 

As for the ECU (btw-that was an accidental post, i deleted it lol) I think I can get that much since it saves people from having to ship their ECU to Canada and having their car down for a week. Also its a spare ECU for someone which is convenient. I keep getting bites of 325 shipped, sooner or later Im just gonna have to take one of those.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> ill look into that spacer idea.
> 
> As for the ECU (btw-that was an accidental post, i deleted it lol) I think I can get that much since it saves people from having to ship their ECU to Canada and having their car down for a week. Also its a spare ECU for someone which is convenient. I keep getting bites of 325 shipped, sooner or later Im just gonna have to take one of those.


 lol i already think your crazy for not takin a 25 dolla hit


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah kinda...lol but i dont need it gone for another month, and i get offers like crazy for 325. but we'll see.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

hmm ive been told that the cat-delete wont cause an error, as in a CEL....hmm


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

*almost finished putting my turbo AEG in!!*

i just dropped my AEG turbo engine in yesterday. have a few more things to get before starting it up tho, So far this is the setup i have.

Bottom: 83mm JE 9:1 CR pistons 
IE Forged Rods
ARP main stud bolts
other: Have a T3 s60 for now, kinetics intercooler, custom LRI manifold that im making at work
head: is my old head with a polished chamber and some light P&P and valve lapping, w/ AT260 cam w. OEM valve springs

I HAVE and extra head, brand new that im working on whcih i plan to put once i breakin the bottom end and get the money for the work needed ... valve seats and guides.

new head will have: Supertech hi_flow Valves w/ +1mm on exhaust side/ better breathing
TT dual valve springs w/ ti retainers
AT270 or TT268 ? idk yet :sly:

anyways, im missing piping, injectors, and C2 software ....... question is will i be able to run stock injectors and stock ecu since money is the issue right now, but need my car, or want to start it faster!!!.... any ideas or problems with this?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

from what i hear you can run the stock ecu with under 5 psi, and the injectors will probably make you run lean..


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i think you can run OK on 5 and under psi. you have no AF Ratio gauge?

may just want to open the waste gate and drive it stock


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

vdubbugman ur my savior, didnt think of that ... i have a internal wastegate tho and i think the spring on the one i have is set to open around 10psi, have to find a way to jam it open meanwhile i get injectors and ecu right? or get a new wategate setup?........ and no, no AFR gauge yet, was gonna get the AEM one together with the injectors and software, just have a NEw south performance boost gauge for now....


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

you dont jam it open...internal gate you need to turn that bolt on that rod and lengthen that rod till the waste gate is open....it wont take much...i mean make it longer by 1 turn then drive it...then turn a half then drive it until you see almost no boost


the second you see over 5psi get off.....then drive it back nicely.

it will be hot so be careful lol


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

and yeah, dont wanna run lean w/ stock injectors , but will the ecu adapt to the lower CR? and another curious questionjust to get it out of the way, if i stack 2 head gaskets together with the JE 9:1 pistons, will i be somewhere around 8:1? or am i better off just going with meth injection? sorry for being annoying


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

ok lol, duh stupid me, thanks man...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

9:1 is just fine. ecu wont even know the CR is lower


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

vdubbugman53 said:


> 9:1 is just fine. ecu wont even know the CR is lower


lol, the stacked gaskets were in regards for when i change my head and plan on boosting more...but i guess meth would be easier


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

a 9:1 ratio is still lower so you can boost more, how much boost do you want? and besides you built your bottom end


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> a 9:1 ratio is still lower so you can boost more, how much boost do you want? and besides you built your bottom end


eventually somewhere around like 25psi...lol...eventually, with a bigger turbo of course , but yeah...9:1 is fine for now i guess, sorry want all the power i can get! really wanna smoke my best friends V6 vtec accord  me no like hondas!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

lol, im sure you can beat him now


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rolands76xx said:


> eventually somewhere around like 25psi...lol...eventually, with a bigger turbo of course , but yeah...9:1 is fine for now i guess, sorry want all the power i can get! really wanna smoke my best friends V6 vtec accord  me no like hondas!


you will need stand alone or a Unitronic tune to get that that amount of air properly fueled


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

i see :sly:... whatever i get out of C2's software i will be happy with... this is my first build ever so i shouldnt lust for power... anyways... NGK BkR7 should be the plugs to use right? anyone know how much gap? .22?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

i picked up some R5671A-7

I just know of another mk4 2.0t running them so i went with them. I hope they work out for me. they are gapped at .025


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Are those NGK also? Let me know how the work out... I still have about two weeks before I start my car.. =(


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah they're ngk, but i might have been misinformed on which plugs to get. now i might pick up some bkr7's until i figure out more on the R5671A-7's


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, any idea on the optimal gap for the BKR7Es?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

.024 or .025 is what i hear alot


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Ive been running .025" gap in my plugs, I also switched to the step colder single ground plugs.
Also any of you having issues with the turbo manifold exhaust studs backing out?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I had my manifold-turbo studs back out on me twice. Seems to have been ok since the second time, but definitely caused some issues the first time around as I was about 50 miles from home.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

did any body have problems with a tight fit on the turbo inlet?
visually i dont think im gonna have enough room, what was your solution?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

chasem407 said:


> did any body have problems with a tight fit on the turbo inlet?
> visually i dont think im gonna have enough room, what was your solution?


 driver side or passenger? drivers will be super tight. i opted for the passenger side inlet for this reason.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

so yeah just an update. Ive been driving my car with a stock motor, running megasquirt and a gt28r for the last 3000 miles and running 10lbs of boost and the car just rips!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Withidlehands said:


> so yeah just an update. Ive been driving my car with a stock motor, running megasquirt and a gt28r for the last 3000 miles and running 10lbs of boost and the car just rips!


good to hear!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

sgolf2000 said:


> driver side or passenger? drivers will be super tight. i opted for the passenger side inlet for this reason.


Turbo inlet will be on passenger side, but that to me seems like it will be really hard to route the intake. and with the exhaust manifold, since its pitched to one side, which side goes to which direction? (if that makes sense)


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I have my my turbo manifold shifted to the driver's side with the turbo inlet on the passenger. This gave me room to run my intake pipe over the turbo and do a 180 into the inlet. The catch with this method is you need to rotate the coolant lines out of the way a little and run the downpipe around the shifter cables.

Here is an old pic from when I was mocking things up.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> I have my my turbo manifold shifted to the driver's side with the turbo inlet on the passenger. This gave me room to run my intake pipe over the turbo and do a 180 into the inlet. The catch with this method is you need to rotate the coolant lines out of the way a little and run the downpipe around the shifter cables.
> 
> Here is an old pic from when I was mocking things up.


Ok great, thanks. Were you still able to run a/c?

also, i guess with that plan im going to have to run the intercooler piping down by the passenger side axle rather that next to the intake manifold like i thought, right?

im just trying to figure out the best method to running all the piping


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

yeah. I actually have an oem 1.8T pancake pipe and side mount intercooler so i ran the pipe down the back of the motor into the pancake pipe.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

J.Owen said:


> yeah. I actually have an oem 1.8T pancake pipe and side mount intercooler so i ran the pipe down the back of the motor into the pancake pipe.


same here

put it on rollers




















My car is so bling it's blinding

15 - 16 psi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

pssst this is the 2.0L EIGHT VALVE forum Elrey.....


anyway good numbers...what turbo was that on again?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

So, if the 1.8T guys swap out blocks or bore to 2.0L, are they prohibited from posting in the 1.8T forum? 

Consider my posts 'what you could do to your 8v 2.0L'.

ebay T3/T40B H-trim (passed off as a T40E )


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

elRey, My build is still listed as in progress. Happily, I can call it done for now, though are you ever really done? Sadly though, it looks like my build thread evaporated when vortex made the change to the new software...Need to poke the admins...

I ran my turbo intake piping on the drivers side, and got it to fit just fine(after some swearing of course)! I had the turbo kinetic sells with their kit though, with the 45 welded on the inlet. Pics were in my build thread...which seems to have vanished , though you can check out photobucket. Have a look here:



In any case, another 2.0 + T on the road (for awhile) now, Just to give everyone wanting to have a go at adding a turbo to your 2.0 a bit of encouragement!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good pics, very helpful. I went through your photobucket account.

I might have to rethink how im going to run my setup.

Alright, another question guys.

what hose is the return line for the coolant from the throttle body?

my turbo is water-cooled and i figured i would just use the coolant line that runs to the throttle body


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> Good pics, very helpful. I went through your photobucket account.
> 
> I might have to rethink how im going to run my setup.
> 
> ...


will that provide enough water? i have always seen the heater lines used as they are a larger line

here is how i would tell. take one of the lines off and start the car. should be pretty clear on what direction the water is flowing lol


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> will that provide enough water? i have always seen the heater lines used as they are a larger line
> 
> here is how i would tell. take one of the lines off and start the car. should be pretty clear on what direction the water is flowing lol


I've read on here before about people using that coolant line bc its basically unnecessary.

I could try that, but it would be much easier if someone just knew which line was the return line lol


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone know of any clutches sub $400 that will handle around 350ft/lbs?

My stock finally gave up at 11lbs.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sachs stage 2

maybe

it holds my 297ft lbs just fine


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice thanks. I highly doubt Itll ever see 350 but I dont want to buy another.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

chasem407 said:


> I could try that, but it would be much easier if someone just knew which line was the return line lol


Not sure the question, the coolant can only flow one direction as the far end is the return into your coolant bubble. Flows out of the side of the head, into the front of the TB. Then out the back and returns in the bubble.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> Not sure the question, the coolant can only flow one direction as the far end is the return into your coolant bubble. Flows out of the side of the head, into the front of the TB. Then out the back and returns in the bubble.


Well you know the line that T's off from the heater core inlet hose that leads to the back of the TB. Im trying to figure out if it has a return line....maybe it doesn't. idk.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

im experiencing a burning smell after driving for awhile, and when i take off or climb a hill just steadily at a constant speed, the smell comes thru my vents, i checked under my car and saw a oil spot about to drip off the bottom of my turbo, i have oil splatter on the lower part of my heat shield and my dogbone mount is covered..... any ideas to fix this


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

well if the oil is under the car than its not in the motor. first check that then find where the oil leak is coming from and fix it.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

its been coming out of the bottom of the turbo very very slowely for some time now, just dk what to fix exactly


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sf01JeTTurbo said:


> its been coming out of the bottom of the turbo very very slowely for some time now, just dk what to fix exactly


there is a gasket there


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

Sf01JeTTurbo said:


> its been coming out of the bottom of the turbo very very slowely for some time now, just dk what to fix exactly



Check your oil return flange bolts and hose connections. Also check the supply line connections. You should check all the bolts and stuff periodically anyway, especially if the build is new, as things tend to settle for the first while after they are installed, and can work themselves loose.

Also, check your engine's oil level, cause its probably low now...


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

So those of you with oil pressure gauges, what is the typical oil pressure for our engines? does it vary?
I'm deciding if I should use the oil restrictor that I bought from ATP


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

well this isnt good then, i dont have the tools or time to work on my car


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

so wait...you have a modded car and have no tools to work on it? get some brake clean and when the cars cool spray off all the oil under there (yes that means getting under the car). then take it for a drive for a couple miles come back go back under there and figure where the leak is coming from. from there i'm sure you can figure out what tools/parts you need.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

i have a decent toolbox, but no garage, my parking lot consists of stones, and im moving sat. i no exactly where the leak is coming from because when i wipe the turbo off underneath i see more oil build up at the same spot, when you look up at the turbo from under the car the the bottom most spot on the turbo where a bolt is attached on the right side of the turbo. it leaks around that bolt


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

had the same issue....clean it all off with brake clean and then just let idle. check the oil feed line...mine developed a leak and ran down i had assumed it was my return line as the top wasnt very oil soaked. i sprayed it down hit it with some air to make it dry then watched it with a flash light at idle you could ever so slightly see oil come from the line


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

any tips or tricks to help with the turbo install?

D-day is next wednesday-sunday lol


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea make sure you have every last part that you may need....gaskets lines clamps EVERYTHING

makes it much better not having to run to the store for stupid little **** or coming to work stoppage because nobody local has some little baby thing your looking for


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah i think i might have it all, i gave myself quite a few days to get it done, but i need it done by the weekend


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

vdubbugman53 said:


> yea make sure you have every last part that you may need....gaskets lines clamps EVERYTHING
> 
> makes it much better not having to run to the store for stupid little **** or coming to work stoppage because nobody local has some little baby thing your looking for


 or paying $12 shipping for a $3 part


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

sgolf2000 said:


> or paying $12 shipping for a $3 part


 Just did that for a tool. It sucks.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone know if the crank journals on a tdi are the same size as a 1.8t/2.0?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i think they are 

talk to [email protected] on here and he will know for sure i think


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Both main and rod journals are the same size. The only difference is the end of the crank snout and the impulse wheel. The timing gear uses a different key than the 2-liters. You can have the snout machined flat to fit the 2-liter timing gear, then have the gear pinned to the snout. (IE sells a kit for this so you can do it yourself). If you're having the crank machined down a size, you can use TDI main bearings as well. I like the TDI bearings, at least the ones I have, because the the thrust bearing is built in to the number-3 main bearing. If you're having a lot of machining work done, that can just get the right size for you and installation is MUCH MUCH easier than having to hold the thrust washers in place while setting the bearing cap in. 

Also, the mk4 impulse wheel doesn't work with the TDI crank. You'll need to either source an ABA impulse wheel (good luck - took me four months to find one), or an external solution. Issam has 'em, and this guy has a lot of cool options too: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4895321-Crank-Trigger-options 

there you go, TDI crank in a nut-shell


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh sweet! thanks I was just wondering since the TDI IE rods are 144mmx26 and the stock rods are 144X19. and since I have to get custom pistons why not go with the biggest ones out there


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

TDI rods should be 159/21, while 1.8t rods are 144/19 or 144/20. AEG rods are 144/19, as well, I think. I have the scat 144/21 in the 2.1L.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/pr...neering_144_x_26mm_1_9L_TDI_Rods-978-303.html


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

hmm news to me. I could have sworn the TDI was a tall block like the ABA. 


Just measured.... 
ALH: 
oil pan surface to deck - 11" 
TOP of 1st bearing to deck - 7.5" 

AVH 
oil pan surface to deck - 10.5" 
TOP of 1st bearing to deck - 6 7/8 +/- a tiny bit 


So at least the ALH block is taller than the AVH, but has the similar mk4-styled casting. I'd be willing to bet that it's a typo - supposed to be 159/26 - and has been copy/pasted all over the 'net. 

Edit again: 


Issam's 2.2l kit said:


> This is a kit for the very serious VW/Audi owner who wants a manly 100mm stroke crankshaft & paper thin cylinder walls.
> Kit requires the purchase of the ALH 236mm TDI block.
> Kit includes:
> (1) - 100mm Eurospec Forged Crankshaft with correct Oil Pump gear to utilise the stock 1.8T oil pump
> ...


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

so the SAI ports on the exhaust have to be plugged or else there will be an exhaust leak? even if there has been SAI delete on the ECU?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

yeah there is a physical hole in the motor letting exhaust get fresh air. it needs a plug.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

At Lowes you can get a 5/16 tap and set screws for under $10. With a drill it takes about 2 minutes to tap and lock the holes


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

adding that to my list for tomorrow, thanks guys


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought you didn't have SAI on your AEG?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

My car doesnt....but the holes are still there..........?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4916197-mk4-2.0-turbo-build....finally

my build thread


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

added :thumbup:

unfortunately most, if not all, the old threads are lost due to the forums software change 


Right, I'm trying to decide on the best (for me) intercooler solution. I've eliminated a FMIC as an option. I'm now trying to find a A/W that will fit in the stock 1.8T smic location with little modification. If I can't find something of teh shelf, I may settle for an Eurojet smic.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

chasem407 said:


> My car doesnt....but the holes are still there..........?


Huh, are they really?

I don't remember noticing them on mine when I did my manifold, but I could be wrong, it was dark... I was working fast and I was half drunk, and it was well over a month ago while I was in the moving process... head wasn't thinkin straight.

I know the OEM gasket had holes for them.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah i was really hoping they werent there lol but what was odd was that i could stick a drill bit through all of the holes and they went deep, but on the far left one it felt like there was something blocking it and it didnt go that deep.....is that a problem maybe?

posting more pics from todays work in a minute!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

my car didnt have SAI but the holes were still there as well


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

hey guys, i got jeff to delete my catalytic converter on my ECU, does that mean i dont have to use the rear o2 sensor?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i doubt he got rid of it i bet he just deleted the diagonal in the software that would throw a code. i would still run it as it will still do its job


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

fineee ill put the sensor in.......lol


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

so guys, i got everything on the car today and started it up and i have some problems..

--it has a really rough start up and the idle isnt always steady.

--after starting it, it will die after about a minute

--when i rev it to about 4k rpm, it doesnt show that im hitting boost on my gauge

--and after revving it for a while, there is smoke coming from the turbo area but i cant see exactly where its coming from.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

> when i rev it to about 4k rpm, it doesnt show that im hitting boost on my gauge


I get the impression this is while sitting in the driveway? You won't see any boost unless the car is under load. i.e. your actually driving the car.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ok well theres one thing down lol

i dont have my wideband hooked up yet, but im guessing that im running super lean since the car dies after about a minute of idling


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

did you check all vacuum connections. Make sure there isn't a random line you forgot or was cracked during the build. What about PCV. How did you handle that?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

pcv is routed back to the intake pipe for now till i get a catch can.

i just went out there again and started it....still really rough on start up, then it idles fine for a bit, and a minute later it just dies....

i checked all the vacuum lines...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I'm not running a post-cat O2 sensor, but then again, I'm not running C2.

What injectors are you running? If they're not too big, you could plug in your old ECU and let the car warm up with it, and then swap in the BT ECU.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

elRey said:


> I'm not running a post-cat O2 sensor, but then again, I'm not running C2.
> 
> What injectors are you running? If they're not too big, you could plug in your old ECU and let the car warm up with it, and then swap in the BT ECU.


im running the 42# injectors with the c2 stage 1 software


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

try running (startup and idle) with your old ecu. sure it will run rich, but I'd try it.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

actually things are somewhat clearing up. the idle is cleaning itself up and its boost is there, but only at 5 and i could have sworn the wastegate was set at 7 when i put it in, so that makes me think i have a boost leak.

my airbag light is on though...idk why


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

any of you running a MBC? i got one from a friend and will probably install it to turn the boost up to about 7-8


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

need to get a vag com on that ECU 

i used to run an MBC....and frankly i think they are junk....from 5-7 it will be fine, start goin more then that and your gunna run in to boost fluttering


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> need to get a vag com on that ECU
> 
> i used to run an MBC....and frankly i think they are junk....from 5-7 it will be fine, start goin more then that and your gunna run in to boost fluttering


so you think with a vag-com ill be able to sort out this airbag light issue?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

hopefully....it should tell you where to start...obviously you ran all ECU adaptations to get it in and out of the car if you say it was a used ECU. i would bey it is something to do with having the battery out (voltage code) or could have been a code stored on the ECUs Previous car. then run an engine code check to make sure there are no codes stored there....at this point now that you have a turbo you should buy a VAG Com....you will love your self


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> hopefully....it should tell you where to start...obviously you ran all ECU adaptations to get it in and out of the car if you say it was a used ECU. i would bey it is something to do with having the battery out (voltage code) or could have been a code stored on the ECUs Previous car. then run an engine code check to make sure there are no codes stored there....at this point now that you have a turbo you should buy a VAG Com....you will love your self


go idea, i hate having to rely on others for it.

oh and i guess my car still needs more adjusting time, it must be running butt rick since there is a strong smell of gas out the exhaust


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

damn, good luck to you bro....you should get a wideband fast , and ima need a vag-com myself, i did this the hard way, my first build and im doing it with a LRI instead of stock manifold =/ . Didnt even know i needed to align the throttle body after installing.... is it complicated? might need your help guys in a few weeks when i finish, all i need is to finish welding the mani, and make my DP.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

oh, and how does it feel at 5 psi? and difference in power? sorry to get off topic


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> oh, and how does it feel at 5 psi? and difference in power? sorry to get off topic


yeah even with it at 5 its still nice compared to no turbo at all, its got some kick..

im putting my wideband in tomorrow, but i already know its running super rich...so what does one do when they run rich?

oh and btw, things were fine yesterday, nice smooth idle, then later today i started it up and it started having a crappy idle again and started dying...sigh


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> yeah even with it at 5 its still nice compared to no turbo at all, its got some kick..
> 
> im putting my wideband in tomorrow, but i already know its running super rich...so what does one do when they run rich?
> 
> oh and btw, things were fine yesterday, nice smooth idle, then later today i started it up and it started having a crappy idle again and started dying...sigh


stupid question....your on a 3 inch MAF right?

make sure the maf is good...your running all O2s correct?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> stupid question....your on a 3 inch MAF right?
> 
> make sure the maf is good...your running all O2s correct?


yeah all o2 sensors, brand new MAF...but im guilty of it only being a vr6 MAF


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

that does make a difference.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ok ill change it? could all this be because of that? also, does all the turbo inlet tube have to be 3"? becuase mine goes down to 2" at the turbo inlet


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

no, you can reduce the inlet pipe to whatever the turbo inlet is. A longer transition is better for flow, but it won't affect your fueling. As for the MAF. If the ecu thinks it is metering a tube with a 3" internal diameter and it is really metering a tube with a 2.75" diameter, it is actually getting 16% less air then it thinks it is which would cause the car to run really rich.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

wow lol ill get on that! oh and btw i just jerry rigged some parts that will allow me to pressure test my system. so once this rain stops im doing that.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually, after reading the c2 site again as to the requirements for the stage 1 aeg forced induction software, it says the requirements are the 42# injectors and a 70mm MAF. well 70mm converts to 2.75590 inches.

so it looks like the vr6 MAF is fine... am i right or missing something here? check it out https://www.c2motorsports.net/shop/p-75-stage-1-eprom.aspx


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

depends what the software was written for. Mine was written for a 3" tube MAF which is thinner walled then the plastic housings.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> depends what the software was written for. Mine was written for a 3" tube MAF which is thinner walled then the plastic housings.


Im just taking what is off their website. we have the same software (c2 42#) so the MAF would be tuned the same...im not trying to be a stickler or anything


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought they had 2 version for AEG, one for stock 2.75" MAF and 10:1 CR and another for lowered 9:1 CR and 3" MAF.

But I checked their site and both are saying 70mm MAF.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jay-Bee said:


> I thought they had 2 version for AEG, one for stock 2.75" MAF and 10:1 CR and another for lowered 9:1 CR and 3" MAF.
> 
> But I checked their site and both are saying 70mm MAF.


i do run a true 3 inch housing....and i do think that you do have to use the 2.0 MAF in the VR housing if your going to do that IIRC


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ok so maybe i can at least take that off my list for a problem causer. 

so i did my pressure test tonight, i had some bad leaks so i sealed them up and was hoping that when i started it again all would be fine...not so much. still a rough start up and the idle seemed to steady out somewhat, but there is still the strong smell of gas in the exhaust.

also would an exhaust leak be anything?...or are those just annoying?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

so im installing my innovate wideband tomorrow and i was curious as to where you guys get the wiring through the firewall?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

gromet down by the junction block under the drivers dash.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

> also would an exhaust leak be anything


Depends where the leak is. If it is pre 02 sensor it will skew the readings. If it is post any sensors then it is just more of an annoyance.

As for the MAF. I have one of the original files jeff wrote and he had not implemented the code for my ecu # yet. So he did ask me some specifics about my set-up like compression, turbo size, maf size. So I have a feeling he tweaked mine for the MAF size. I am running the oem 2.0 maf sensor in a 3" aluminum tube.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

hey while your online, im in the middle of my wideband install and would like to know which wire is the best 12V ignition switched wire to tap into! thanks


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> hey while your online, im in the middle of my wideband install and would like to know which wire is the best 12V ignition switched wire to tap into! thanks


it dont really matter


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> it dont really matter


well i first tried a sensor near the steering cloumn, then switched to the 12v power outlet, but now i dont think that its ignition started...its just always on


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

75x terminal under the dash/panel.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

well i got everything on the wideband working, but im unable to tell you guys a definite number bc the car barely starts up and stays idleing. 3 out of 5 times it will die out immediatley after starting the car. and when it does work it struggles to stay running.

i dont get it, i fixed all the boost leaks last night but it didnt seem to change anything...
what else is there for me to do?

also what should my car be idling at on the wideband? and when revving?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

seems simple, but have you run a throttle body adaptation? My car would no stay running when I first hooked up my ECU. Ran an adaptation and all was kosher again.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah when my buddy came by with the vag-com he adpated the ecu to my car (since it was a used one) and then ran a throttle body adaptation. should i have him run another one? since the whole boost leak thing?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

idle 14.5 ish

rev it will drop but not toooo much since there is no load on the car.

could be a software thing....call C2 and see what they have to say....id really like to see if there are any codes stored on the ECU


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> idle 14.5 ish
> 
> rev it will drop but not toooo much since there is no load on the car.
> 
> could be a software thing....call C2 and see what they have to say....id really like to see if there are any codes stored on the ECU


i guess ill have to give them a call..well my friend said when he adapted the ecu that there was one code but he cleared it. could a bad TB be to blame? is it worth taking out and clearing out/?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

so i started it up again tonight, it died right after the first too tries. when i did get it to stay running i could see it would run at 12.0 and then start climbing and when it got to about 15.0 it would completely shut off...its like its drowning or something. even when i hold and rev at 2k rpm, ill see the wideband number start to climb and then the rev drops down as the richness climbs


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

i was talking to q and he told me to check for leaks around the injectors and of course, come to find out there was... so im fixing that tomorrow

out of curiosity, did anyone else have trouble with the injectors and leaking from not being sealed all the way?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> i was talking to q and he told me to check for leaks around the injectors and of course, come to find out there was... so im fixing that tomorrow
> 
> out of curiosity, did anyone else have trouble with the injectors and leaking from not being sealed all the way?


i never had any issues like that

and just for the future....the higher the number the leaner the car is running

so 15 means its running really short on fuel....9 would be a lot of fuel


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

vdubbugman53 said:


> i never had any issues like that


yours was the AEG motor right? so the injector bosses would be a tad smaller.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> i never had any issues like that
> 
> and just for the future....the higher the number the leaner the car is running
> 
> so 15 means its running really short on fuel....9 would be a lot of fuel


oh wow i had that completely backwards lol.

so this is what happens, i start it and it dies immediately, i have to hit the gas quick b4 it dies. then ill hold it around 3k and the a/f will be around 14-15. then that number will slowly climb and the rev will drop, which is pretty much why it dies. 

so now i pretty much feel lost again...i was looking for problems of running rich but instead im actually running lean. 

so what would make me run lean like that? like i said, it sometimes stays in the right a/f range while revving, but then out of no where the a/f goes up...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yours was the AEG motor right? so the injector bosses would be a tad smaller.


yepp



chasem407 said:


> oh wow i had that completely backwards lol.
> 
> so this is what happens, i start it and it dies immediately, i have to hit the gas quick b4 it dies. then ill hold it around 3k and the a/f will be around 14-15. then that number will slowly climb and the rev will drop, which is pretty much why it dies.
> 
> ...



id talk to C2 and hope your not up **** creek with jeff gone.


another thing you could try is put that NA chipped ECU in and see what it does.....now that wont run perfect but i bet she idles if it is an ECU thing. injectors are bigger so it should run rich as opposed to lean and see what it does. dont go drivin around on it but it will be fine to idle and rev a bit


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

alright ill give that a shot in the morning. whats odd though is that my exhaust still smells like fuel, but that could just be since im cat-less right?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Was anything done or moved around with the fuel pressure regulator?

Could have enough fuel pressure to start it, but as it runs it dies down.

go with what bugman said earlier and try your other ECU for a test start.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jay-Bee said:


> Was anything done or moved around with the fuel pressure regulator?
> 
> Could have enough fuel pressure to start it, but as it runs it dies down.
> 
> go with what bugman said earlier and try your other ECU for a test start.


only thing i messed with were the fuel injectors, didnt touch anything else..


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

well i tired the old ecu today, it did the same thing as the tuned one except to the point where i couldnt even put my foot on the gas to rev it; as if it got unadapted somehow...weird anyways,

and JB it doesnt just have enough to start up and then die, thats only if i try and let it idle on its own. when i rev it before it dies, the a/f will be fine, then it climbs and the rev will drop, but then as i still hold my foot in the same spot, the a/f will even out again to 14, then it climbs again...the cycle goes on.

could this be a bad injector or a clogged fuel filter?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I would look to a fuel filter or pump before injectors.

Just throwing things out there, but did you upgrade the fuel rail as well? If so, are you sure you have the fuel lines on the correct direction?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> I would look to a fuel filter or pump before injectors.
> 
> Just throwing things out there, but did you upgrade the fuel rail as well? If so, are you sure you have the fuel lines on the correct direction?


nope, only thing changed was the injectors...

i think ill look for a fuel pressure gauge. anyone know a good psi the fuel system should be under?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Stock is 3bar (43-44 psi) from what I remember.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

yup your right 1 Bar ~ 14.5 PSI so 3 bar = 43.5 PSI


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ok i finally got a scanner and found these codes! 

P1500- Fuel Pump Relay Electrical Circuit Malfunction
P1473- Evap control system LDP open circuit
P1426- Tank Ventilation Valve Open Circuit
P1580 Throttle actuator Bank 1 malfunction

im hoping these are chain reaction codes


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> ok i finally got a scanner and found these codes!
> 
> P1500- Fuel Pump Relay Electrical Circuit Malfunction
> P1473- Evap control system LDP open circuit
> ...


this was a vag right...please tell me this is not a generic OBD2 scanner? good start if it is generic but a VAG will give you a better idea of whats up


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

its the generic, my only buddy with a vag-com lives 20 mins away and is busy more often then not. 

but so do any of you know how i could check these? and maybe know which one is the biggie


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

vdubbugman53 said:


> this was a vag right...please tell me this is not a generic OBD2 scanner? good start if it is generic but a VAG will give you a better idea of whats up


ebay cable with vag-com


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jay-Bee said:


> ebay cable with vag-com


not yet lol, soon though.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> ok i finally got a scanner and found these codes!
> 
> P1500- Fuel Pump Relay Electrical Circuit Malfunction


not sure on this....id clear it and see if it comes back...but with the other code it looks like you might want to find a new Fuel Pump Relay...like 25 bones




> P1473- Evap control system LDP open circuit


 17881/P1473/005235 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Open Circuit
Possible Symptoms

* Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) active 

Possible Causes

* Leak Detection Pump (LDP/V144) faulty
* Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Leak Detection Pump (LDP/V144) faulty
* EVAP Canister System leaking 

Possible Solutions

* Check Leak Detection Pump (LDP/V144)
* Check Wiring/Connector(s) from/to Leak Detection Pump (LDP/V144)
* Check EVAP Canister System for proper Seal 



> P1426- Tank Ventilation Valve Open Circuit



17834/P1426/005158 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Open Circuit
Possible Symptoms

* Malfunction Indicator Ligh (MIL) active 

Possible Causes

* EVAP Purge Valve (N80) faulty
* Wiring/Connectors from/to EVAP Purge Valve (N80) faulty
* Fuel Pump Relay (J17) faulty 

Possible Solutions

* Check EVAP Purge Valve (N80)
* Check Wiring/Connectors from/to EVAP Purge Valve (N80)
* Check Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 



> P1580 Throttle actuator Bank 1 malfunction


 17988/P1580/005504 - Throttle Actuator (Bank 1): Malfunction
Possible Symptoms

* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active 

Possible Causes

* Throttle Position Actuator (V60) dirty/stuck/faulty 

Possible Solutions

* Check Throttle Position Actuator (V60) 
* Id also run another adaptation



might also want to clear codes and see what comes back


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

chasem407 said:


> not yet lol, soon though.


Cool Cool, I got mine pretty quick from that seller I gave you.

Good info from vwbugman there.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> not sure on this....id clear it and see if it comes back...but with the other code it looks like you might want to find a new Fuel Pump Relay...like 25 bones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow thanks man for taking the time. and these are all "fresh" codes. i had about 7, then cleared them and started the car for a bit and got these 4.

im thinking i might just have a fuel pump relay that is going bad. i mean i got a code for a circuit malfunction there, the evap valve code also says to check the fuel pump relay, and if i remember correctly then the LDP is powered by the fuel pump relay as well. and the car wont stay on on its own, i have to gas it immedialty, and at that point then the oil pressure sender is filling the void from the fuel pump relay.

man i sure hope its just the relay.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jay-Bee said:


> Cool Cool, I got mine pretty quick from that seller I gave you.
> 
> Good info from vwbugman there.


im for sure going to get it, but we are a mac family so im gonna have to borrow a friends pc and use that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

vdubbugman53 said:


> 17988/P1580/005504 - Throttle Actuator (Bank 1): Malfunction
> Possible Symptoms
> 
> * Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active
> ...


TB Adaptation or failed TB yup...had that happen before


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

the first time the TB was adapted it went fine so i think it should be alright. i dont think ive ever cleaned the thing, so ill take it out tomorrow and clean it. any particular thing i should do, or be careful of?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea use TB Cleaner to make sure you dont damage any sensors


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

vdubbugman53 said:


> yea use TB Cleaner to make sure you dont damage any sensors


no real chance of that. its a sealed case.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> no real chance of that. its a sealed case.



lol then get some brake clean and go to town lol


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

alright well today im going to clean the TB and then try the fuel pump relay from a friends car and swap them out.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

woo hoo!! she lives again!!

so i cleaned the TB and put it back in and started the car ( not even thinking that this would be the main problem) and of course it worked and everything was fine with the idle and start up...its always the little things.

anyways, the a/f seems fine, ill drive it more and keep an eye on them.

so my only guess as to what the other codes are, are that they were from the previous car? maybe?

idk i checked everything and none of those things seem to be bad...

is it possible that those codes are just cause the ECU isnt the factory ecu for my car? could that explain the airbag light that is on?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

btw, thank you guys for all the help and support!:beer:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

glad to hear you got it all up and running. Now enjoy it!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah tonight was fun with, i just have a couple questions after a data logging sesh tonight with my friend and his vag-com.

how long does it take for everything (software-wise) to smooth out and adapt completely? basically tonight as i was doing 4th gear pulls from 3k rpm as my friend was monitoring timing. he noticed that cylinder 4 was about at a 10 degree advance! all cylinders were pretty high, above 6. then as we did more an more runs we noticed that the number would eventually bring itself back down to about 3-4 degrees of advance timing. 

i dont want a grenade to go off in my engine, so whats up with that? will it adapt further and not have such a high advance on timing? im just trying to figure out my tuning.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> yeah tonight was fun with, i just have a couple questions after a data logging sesh tonight with my friend and his vag-com.
> 
> how long does it take for everything (software-wise) to smooth out and adapt completely? basically tonight as i was doing 4th gear pulls from 3k rpm as my friend was monitoring timing. he noticed that cylinder 4 was about at a 10 degree advance! all cylinders were pretty high, above 6. then as we did more an more runs we noticed that the number would eventually bring itself back down to about 3-4 degrees of advance timing.
> 
> i dont want a grenade to go off in my engine, so whats up with that? will it adapt further and not have such a high advance on timing? im just trying to figure out my tuning.



the more you can advance your timing the more power you will make....as you kept getting the motor hotter from logging over and over the motor had to pull some timing to keep it from detonating. car is doing what it is supposed to to keep it safe


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> the more you can advance your timing the more power you will make....as you kept getting the motor hotter from logging over and over the motor had to pull some timing to keep it from detonating. car is doing what it is supposed to to keep it safe


see this kind of stuff is new to me, my friend (who is very knowledgeable in vw) said that ideally timing should be at 0 in order for no detonation. but he said its going to be advanced bc of the tune, but that 10 degrees was way to high and the engine was detonating. but like i said, as we did more and more tests, the number brought itself down to about 4-5. which to my friend, is better than 10, but a safe range was 2-3.

please correct me if im wrong, im just trying to be smart with my engine. he said i should lay off from running the engine to hard until i found out what you guys had to say.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

you can log your knock sensors. If the car is running 10* advance and your getting no knock then you are good to go. I wouldn't worry unless you were getting a lot of knock and the ecu still wasn't pulling timing. As bugman said, the ecu was just doing what it was supposed to as you began to heat soak the intercooler/ motor.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ok so basically (work with me here lol), when i first started to really get on it, it took the ecu by surprise, but then as i started doing it more, the ecu went into safe mode where is started lowering the timing and making the engine operate in a safer condition?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

No, When a motor is cold, or not under a lot of load, the engine can advance the timing and still stay within safe limits of the motor. As the engine/ intercooler/ turbo/ intake air/ etc begins to heat up, you will be more prone to detonation (knock) which could lead to potential lightening of your wallet. In order to get the motor back within safe limits, the ecu will pull timing which also lowers the power output of the motor.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> No, When a motor is cold, or not under a lot of load, the engine can advance the timing and still stay within safe limits of the motor. As the engine/ intercooler/ turbo/ intake air/ etc begins to heat up, you will be more prone to detonation (knock) which could lead to potential lightening of your wallet. In order to get the motor back within safe limits, the ecu will pull timing which also lowers the power output of the motor.


ok i think i understand completely. so it correct that under full boost, the timing will slowly work its way back down?

so what timing are you guys at under full boost? how much timing advance should there be?

anybody know what the boost curve should look like?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> ok i think i understand completely. so it correct that under full boost, the timing will slowly work its way back down?
> 
> so what timing are you guys at under full boost? how much timing advance should there be?
> 
> anybody know what the boost curve should look like?




cant say that i have ever logged my timing as i really have had no detonation. there is no set number of how much timing should be there...it is all up the the ECU really....on a cold day you will see more timing and on a hot day you will see less timing. The ECU will read off the knock sensors and add or subtract timing according to the voltage coming from the knock sensor to keep detonation from happening. the higher octane fuel you use you will also see a higher amount of timing.

No real way to log boost curve on a 2.0 like you can on a 1.8t as there is no sensor to give you that kind of information. boost curve will also vary based on turbo specs


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> cant say that i have ever logged my timing as i really have had no detonation. there is no set number of how much timing should be there...it is all up the the ECU really....on a cold day you will see more timing and on a hot day you will see less timing. The ECU will read off the knock sensors and add or subtract timing according to the voltage coming from the knock sensor to keep detonation from happening. the higher octane fuel you use you will also see a higher amount of timing.
> 
> No real way to log boost curve on a 2.0 like you can on a 1.8t as there is no sensor to give you that kind of information. boost curve will also vary based on turbo specs


so does that mean i have nothing to worry about really? the ecu should take care of itself? should i take it out again on the vag-com and log the knock senors to see what they're reading?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> so does that mean i have nothing to worry about really? the ecu should take care of itself? should i take it out again on the vag-com and log the knock senors to see what they're reading?


i dont even think that you need to do that


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Just run higher than premium gas if you can (92/93/94 octane) keep the boost low for a while and have fun! The software was written for this exact application, yes ANYTHING can happen... but always be optimistic lol.

What are you hitting at full boost now? That T3 must kick in quick, I think I saw you say you had a 6 or 8 psi wastegate spring in there?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jay-Bee said:


> Just run higher than premium gas if you can (92/93/94 octane) keep the boost low for a while and have fun! The software was written for this exact application, yes ANYTHING can happen... but always be optimistic lol.
> 
> What are you hitting at full boost now? That T3 must kick in quick, I think I saw you say you had a 6 or 8 psi wastegate spring in there?


yeah its about 6 psi, i have a boost control but i wont turn it up till i make sure i dont have any knock. oh and here in FL, our premium gas is 93 lol


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

EDIT / UPDATE

so i miss heard my friend when he was explaining everything from the vag-com. forget everything i said about the advance timing, what those numbers were, were my knock sensors in block 20. he said we were at 10 on the knock sensors and then those numbers started to drop as we did more and more pulls. so i did/do have alot of knock apparently...the only way to reduce knock is to turn down the boost (im only at 5..) or to pull more timing, but that is the ecu's job.

i think my friend said that towards the end we were seeing knock at level 6. cylinder 4 was the worst.

so what do you think?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

bump for those knocks numbers and what i should do


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> bump for those knocks numbers and what i should do


drive it like you stole it....you all good


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jay-Bee said:


> ebay cable with vag-com


To use an ebay cable you want to get the older version of VAGCOM right?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> drive it like you stole it....you all good


well thats tempting but 10* is making me play it safe. its been a week since ive done the tests so ill go get some more readings and see if they have changed.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> well thats tempting but 10* is making me play it safe. its been a week since ive done the tests so ill go get some more readings and see if they have changed.


well knock is read in volts not degrees so im now confused on what you were lookin at and you would not see 10v on a knock sensor


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> well knock is read in volts not degrees so im now confused on what you were lookin at and you would not see 10v on a knock sensor


we were looking at knock retard (no pun intended) not knock volts.

it can read both


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

silentsee4 said:


> To use an ebay cable you want to get the older version of VAGCOM right?


You got it.

And try to log ignition timing VS knock sensors, see what cylinders and at what advance it's doing it.


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

is there any way i can run a turbo on my auto mk4 2.0 with out completely screwing my trans? i want a turbo 2.0 bad but don't really wanna spend the 3k to do a auto to manual swap.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

01golfgls said:


> is there any way i can run a turbo on my auto mk4 2.0 with out completely screwing my trans? i want a turbo 2.0 bad but don't really wanna spend the 3k to do a auto to manual swap.



in short....no

long answer....heeeellllll no


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

yup, thats what i figured...i might still do that swap...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

vdubbugman53 said:


> in short....no
> 
> long answer....heeeellllll no


 he could get away with a stage 1 or mild stage 2 setup...plenty of chipped/exhaust auto 1.8t running around fine.


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> he could get away with a stage 1 or mild stage 2 setup...plenty of chipped/exhaust auto 1.8t running around fine.


thats why i was kinda wondering if it was possible. i was planning on using a Garret t3/t4e 60 trim turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

too big for your goals.


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

what kinda turbo could i run? besides ko3


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

What are you guys reving your cars to? I have my limit at 6600.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

7200....rev limit set at 7500


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 7200....rev limit set at 7500


Is your head stock Q? I am dynoing today if my subframe clears the rollers:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Withidlehands said:


> Is your head stock Q? I am dynoing today if my subframe clears the rollers:laugh:


of course not...and raise that bish back up.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

who has been running a 2.0T for a while? 
there is a lot of build threads but I never see anything about these cars after 10k miles or 30k miles. just wondering if these things are still on the road racking up miles or are they breaking down.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

rjones1214 said:


> who has been running a 2.0T for a while?
> there is a lot of build threads but I never see anything about these cars after 10k miles or 30k miles. just wondering if these things are still on the road racking up miles or are they breaking down.


 2.5 years running


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

^^bout the same still on my original turbo


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

glad to hear it guys, I plan on doing my build as soon as I can afford software and injectors. I already have my turbo kit and rifle drilled 9A rods to put in.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

quick update car is back up and running. going to vbox it this week on 11psi and then 15 psi and one on 20 psi. 

then taking spare motor to get stroker build going. and vr6 t build swap in case all else fails

sorry i dont do build threads i dont have time for taking pics and submitting everything and writing about it. ill just post up finished product and vbox din files.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

nice, I want to see 20psi numbers :thumbup:

*opcorn:*


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

i wont have dyno numbers for some time. i want to dyno when the other motor gets built. but the din vbox files should do it justice. ill do the math and it should give me a good estimate on how much power im making.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRvdU-yALOY

quick teaser of me running around the block.. ha ha .8 bar


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

snobum said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRvdU-yALOY
> 
> quick teaser of me running around the block.. ha ha .8 bar[/QUOTE
> 
> That's hot man, what kind of setup are u running? Stock or built bottom end? ... I'm almost done with mine xD


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

custom built set up . from www.thewerkstatt.com. was building setup before there were kits availible just never finished it. now that it is finished and i dont hav e a license it doesnt go far from the shop. 

stock bottom end. 

search rubbaducksqur on youtube for more videos


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Should I run castrol 10-50.... Or mobil 1 0w-40....or something else? I use to run both NA


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Just got mine running finally. After a year, lol.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool bro, any videos....mines gonna be done too in like 2 weeks,still working on do and lri Manifold....:/ it's gonna be a year as well...what oil are using, not to sure I should go with castrol 5-50


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

So the car is squealing and I cant figure out why. Also the oil light is flashing yet the oil is full. Any ideas?

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/skateman190/4892442432/[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

skateman190 said:


> So the car is squealing and I cant figure out why. Also the oil light is flashing yet the oil is full. Any ideas?
> 
> [video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/skateman190/4892442432/[/video]


one of your tensioners sounds like it failed...and the oil light is flashing...did you make sure the oil pressure sensor is plugged in? (located on the oil filter flange/assembly/housing) hard to tell but doesnt sound like your lifters are making a ton of noise else i'd say your oil pump had failed or is blocked. (cylinder head is the first to starve and go)


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> one of your tensioners sounds like it failed...and the oil light is flashing...did you make sure the oil pressure sensor is plugged in? (located on the oil filter flange/assembly/housing) hard to tell but doesnt sound like your lifters are making a ton of noise else i'd say your oil pump had failed or is blocked. (cylinder head is the first to starve and go)


I will look into the tensioners, yes the oil pressure sensor is plugged in. Ughhhh I hope its not the oil pump, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

skateman190 said:


> I will look into the tensioners, yes the oil pressure sensor is plugged in. Ughhhh I hope its not the oil pump, lol.


pull the valve cover...pull the cam...check the journals...you'll know then.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> pull the valve cover...pull the cam...check the journals...you'll know then.


Will do, Ill update tomorrow.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is my build thread
I also wanted to ask what does everybody think of this exhaust? I know it's for a 1.8T but I would simply have my downpipe made to match up to it. Ebay 3" turbo back


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it bad that i didnt get my IE rods rifle drilled for my aeg turbo build? This just came to my attention after everything is mounted :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Rolands76xx said:


> Is it bad that i didnt get my IE rods rifle drilled for my aeg turbo build? This just came to my attention after everything is mounted :banghead:


no you're fine


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

So I havent been able to tear into the car yet but I did notice that plenty of oil is being fed to the turbo at least. Also I noticed the squealing goes away when it gets a little throttle. Hmmm...


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Lol, so while I thought my oil pressure sensor was plugged in all the way..... It wasn't. Oil issue has been resolved. Now all I need to do is to find the squealing and fix it. Surprisingly enough, I have no CEL on after doing a shaved bay 2.0t. :thumbup:


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

Another 2.slow starts the quest for boost!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sovietaced said:


> Another 2.slow starts the quest for boost!


:thumbup:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Anyone interested in a set of Scat 144/20 rods? I picked up a new car with the other 2.0T and I am not sure how much farther I want to take the beetle.

I also have a pretty complete AVH motor disassembled in boxes if anyone is interested. Oil Squirters ... yum.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> Anyone interested in a set of Scat 144/20 rods? I picked up a new car with the other 2.0T and I am not sure how much farther I want to take the beetle.
> 
> I also have a pretty complete AVH motor disassembled in boxes if anyone is interested. Oil Squirters ... yum.


how much you looking to get for the rods?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

$200 + shipping.


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

sorry not to be a thread hacker but i have an aeg and bought a cx racing turbo mani a while ago didnt kno if any aeg builders have used them or should i buy another one


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

didlewine said:


> sorry not to be a thread hacker but i have an aeg and bought a cx racing turbo mani a while ago didnt kno if any aeg builders have used them or should i buy another one


People have run them or ebay manifolds. They're all just cast iron, the same stuff.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

nvm!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

hey, if you want to give it a try, then do it...i dont think it will be that much cheaper anyways when its all said and done. i pieced mine together over time with everything for about 1600


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

You will still have to buy software which is at least $375 plus injectors so that's another $500 on top of the ebay kit which is what $1k? $600? 
Plus having your oil drain setup/welded, downpipe welded to your exhaust etc.

Like the guy above me said, it's basically the same when piecing a kit together. Mine will be right around $1500 including everything. I even got a head spacer and ARP headstuds fit in that price.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

rjones1214 said:


> You will still have to buy software which is at least $375 plus injectors so that's another $500 on top of the ebay kit which is what $1k? $600?
> Plus having your oil drain setup/welded, downpipe welded to your exhaust etc.
> 
> Like the guy above me said, it's basically the same when piecing a kit together. Mine will be right around $1500 including everything. I even got a head spacer and ARP headstuds fit in that price.


yeah i've been changing my mind alot but after watching this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za0DieZHMKc

I'm going to go completely custom


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks guys and also wat size turbo is good for the 2.0 i want quick spool but also a good rpm range not to early and not to the rev limiter before full boost i want to run 10psi for now


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

I've heard that a t3/t4 can be a big slow to spool but i know for sure you should find a turbo with the same flange size as the manifold your bought. Thats what I'm doing now.


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

what turbo and manifold do you plan on running then? and r u going to run 30# or 42# injectors


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Cast iron is not cast iron. The chinese castings used in those ebay manfolds is far lower in quality when compared to a name brand casting. Just like "stainless steel" and "aluminum" have different grades and alloys and are all NOT the same stuff, the same goes with cast.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

didlewine said:


> what turbo and manifold do you plan on running then? and r u going to run 30# or 42# injectors


Real men run 630cc or higher


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

didlewine said:


> what turbo and manifold do you plan on running then? and r u going to run 30# or 42# injectors


42# injectors for the 2.0T tune


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

k im planning on running a 16g turbo is that a good or bad plan 

also what plugs are u running on an aeg turbo setup


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Ngk bkr7e


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

J.Owen said:


> Ngk bkr7e


Try NGK R5671A-7.... FTW


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Try NGK R5671A-7.... FTW


I'm still curious what affects non-resistor spark plug may have on the electrical systems.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

elRey said:


> I'm still curious what affects non-resistor spark plug may have on the electrical systems.


well i'm running magnecor 8.5mm wires as well...i havent noticed any ill effects... i read about them possibly causing interference but to date i havent experienced any.:beer:


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

okay and about compression has anyone just stacke oem ones or should i buy the c2 headspacer

how many gaskets are ppl using to have 8:5:1


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

just buy one


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

just buy 1 wat the c2 product or oem head gasket


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

the real headspacer


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Stacked head gaskets works but only drop compression to 9:1, the C2 spacer will drop it to 9:1 when using a stock MKIV head gasket split apart or will drop it to 8.5:1 using a full MKIV gasket on both sides.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

So it turns out I had a significant leak in my intake manifold. When it was welded up, the flange against the head was warped slightly and lets air out.... Woo...


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

how much psi could i run on my aeg with stock compression :screwy:


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

rjones1214 said:


> Stacked head gaskets works but only drop compression to 9:1, the C2 spacer will drop it to 9:1 when using a stock MKIV head gasket split apart or will drop it to 8.5:1 using a full MKIV gasket on both sides.


I have 9:1 je pistons, question is will i get 8:1 cr if i double stack oem gaskets? That'd be better


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Stacked gasket should give you a 1 point drop but you should have to worry about dropping your compression more if you have forged pistons.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

rjones1214 said:


> Stacked gasket should give you a 1 point drop but you should have to worry about dropping your compression more if you have forged pistons.


Lol not worried , figured would benefit more @high boost


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

You will make more HP per psi of boost at a higher compression so I would leave it alone unless you run into bad knock problems or horrible timing.


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

so if i run stock 10:1 compression on my aeg i could safely boost it at like what 10-12 psi ?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

im running 10 on stock internals and stock compression


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

does the car pull hard at 10 psi...... and did ur stock clutch hold boost or did u upgrade


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

didlewine said:


> does the car pull hard at 10 psi...... and did ur stock clutch hold boost or did u upgrade


PM me again, my inbox was full but i deleted some messages to make room. Yeah it pulls hard and feels really nice. I never used stock clutch, i went stage 1 right away


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow some impresive stuff going down. 

Is there any N/A 2ltr stuff rocking aorund?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Water Boy said:


> Wow some impresive stuff going down.
> 
> Is there any N/A 2ltr stuff rocking aorund?


Not in this thread.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

I would like some critique on how this looks... All opinions are welcomed


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks good except for the tape holding the oil feed line. 
I would want to try and rotate the throttle body so the cable is more in a line. 
Intake looks good though.


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice long runners.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

i agree about the throttle cable


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

rjones1214 said:


> Looks good except for the tape holding the oil feed line.
> I would want to try and rotate the throttle body so the cable is more in a line.
> Intake looks good though.


About the oil line it's a shinny bracket that's holding it , not a really good pic.... And the bracket holding the cable wasn't welded in that pic yet.... I'll try to take a more recent pic, but thanks for the input


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope I can get some good numbers , wanna be in the 250 range


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> I would like some critique on how this looks... All opinions are welcomed


Someone needs to shave their bay...


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Please tell me I can beat a stock 05 civic si with this!?!? My friend is harassing me


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yes


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I sure hope so unless your running close to no boost.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

I have been watching reading for a while now and i have finally started on my build 
no thread just work and a ton of questions for you guys.lol












came across this thead what are your thoughts on this?

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...q.-13psi-fmu-bigger-MAF-injectors.&p=66246666


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

cool :thumbup:

Weren't you entertaining the thought of a 16v head swap?


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

i was. i have all the parts. i just need this car running right now. eventually i will add the extra 8 valves


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

okay has anyone thought about putting an sti topmount intercooler system on their 8v 2.0 turbo projects?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

didlewine said:


> okay has anyone thought about putting an sti topmount intercooler system on their 8v 2.0 turbo projects?


I have. I think it could work on mine.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

anyone here ever turbo a BEV?(drive by wire) and if so.. what injectors did you use? i got a set of the ford 440's and they wont work with the factory plugs..:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe i should put this here....lol...

Ok so ive been running my aeg na meanwhile i get # 42 imjectors and software and break in the engine, And have no muffler either, lol rough times with $... Anyways ive ran the car like that for about 300 miles, not being rough with her ... And would hear a popping sound once i layed of the gas, i thought it was normal hence i dont have a muffler yet, but the i did a DTC check on vag com and found PO300 and PO301 i think... I went to log for misfires and cylinder 4 misfires like a mofo while in idle but mostly under deceleration ... I think one of these codes Are for running lean, not sure.... Anyways, any ideas.... Maybe spark plugs arent gapped right? I preordered bkr7e's pregapped to .024 i think but didnt bother to check them... Also could bad vaccuum routing of the hoses be the problem, i did make an LRi mani and kind of randomly plugged all vacuum sources to the mani... Idk cant think of anything else... Please help


----------



## MinnMP (Dec 2, 2009)

I just finished building my 2.0t azg that i spent all summer doing. I have the #42 stage 2 software w/ fmic and headspacer. I have my boost set to 6 lbs which is the minimum on my wastegate just until I know evreything is working right. I am still using my stock maf housing. Whenever I boost it it starts misfiring. Is this because I havent got the 70mm maf yet or could it be something else. Im also running a catless exhaust and I havent turned off my rear o2 sensor and secondary airpump yet. Anybody have any ideas


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

that looks sick where did u get that hood


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

didlewine said:


> that looks sick where did u get that hood


I made it, lol.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

where do we get turbo software from now?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

C2, unitronic or united motorsports


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

ok so i want to get sofware soon.. i have an aeg.. i was wondering if i could buy an aba ecu and send it to get the software while i daily drive my car just to have it ready when i begin my build........ what ecu will directly plug in to a 2.0 aeg harness


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

didlewine said:


> ok so i want to get sofware soon.. i have an aeg.. i was wondering if i could buy an aba ecu and send it to get the software while i daily drive my car just to have it ready when i begin my build........ what ecu will directly plug in to a 2.0 aeg harness


ABA and AEG are completely different beasts. Just get a beater while the ECU is shipped. Takes about a week or so with C2. :thumbup:


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

ya i might just get another aeg ecu and send it to them or yea another vehicle isnt bad idea is the turn around for united motorsports any shorter then c2


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

ok has anyone ran their 2.0 turbos on the 1/4 mile what can i look at in time range


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Any low cost aftermarket alternative to the AEG coil pack?


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

has anyone had good luck running boost on stock ecu with bigger injectors and maf sensor


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

i think it was mentioned that it safe for 5psi or lower only. But i wouldnt even do that..


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

Keep in mind this was on an ABA, but I ran up to 8# with good AFR's and no detonation with stock chip. Set up was 30# red tops and 4 bar FPR. I switched to a C2 30# chip and the car actually made less power at the same boost, but I could run more PSI without detonating.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Does lemmiwinks work on AEG ecu?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Rolands76xx said:


> Does lemmiwinks work on AEG ecu?


unfortunately no.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

elRey said:


> unfortunately no.


Any other piece of software around like it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

I ran stock ecu with a damn giac chip at 12psi for a while...make sure to monitor a/f and knock correction!


In other news, it just dawned on me while enjoying this corona, I think its safe to safe I have the highest hp mk4 8v! LoL


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Just to throw this out there, I contacted Lugtronic about a plug and play ECU for my car and they seem interested in developing something for the MK4 2.0 crowd. :thumbup:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

SMG8vT said:


> Just to throw this out there, I contacted Lugtronic about a plug and play ECU for my car and they seem interested in developing something for the MK4 2.0 crowd. :thumbup:


hmmm..


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Mmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

elRey said:


> Mmmm


 :beer::thumbup:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Looking good. I always wanted a cutout but feared I would rip it off the bottom. Now that the car is up higher I might revisit that thought.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Does anybody have issue with bucking while cruising at low rpms or low speeds?

For instance, cruising in 3rd gear going 25mph.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

yes, but I also rarely just cruise around in high gears.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

anyone have pics of their mk4 engine bay? need ideas on how i can run my boost pipe.. charge side of turbo is mounted on passenger side.which means not alot of room :banghead::banghead:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

SLVR SLUG said:


> anyone have pics of their mk4 engine bay? need ideas on how i can run my boost pipe.. charge side of turbo is mounted on passenger side.which means not alot of room :banghead::banghead:












I love my setup. (probably doesnt help you though)


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

> Just to throw this out there, I contacted Lugtronic about a plug and play ECU for my car and they seem interested in developing something for the MK4 2.0 crowd.


I think the MK IV 2.0T crowd is a bit under-served when it comes to stuff like this. A simple tuning software package for our stock ECU would be even better, but sadly, nobody who can do it thinks we are worth the effort or the time... Eurodyne seems to think that there isn't any demand to use their software for our cars, and doesn't plan on supporting them ever, as far as I can tell... United wants to play the 'I'm the only one who knows how and you have no choice' game, and C2 isn't really a player anymore. Unitronic, well, they're Unitronic, and if you don't own a 1.8T and have lots of $$$, well, you're boned for the most part. 

If there was an option that would allow me to pass smog, and still have DIY adjustment capability for tweaking my car, I think I would have a very hard time passing it up. Extra points if its a fair price, works well, and is well supported! Hopefully somebody will come along who thinks we are worth it, and throw us a bone or two!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

SLVR SLUG said:


> anyone have pics of their mk4 engine bay? need ideas on how i can run my boost pipe.. charge side of turbo is mounted on passenger side.which means not alot of room :banghead::banghead:


run it down the frame rail like a 1.8t pancake pipe does. i would post a pic but im at work and you cant see it from the top anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

x3n0x said:


> I think the MK IV 2.0T crowd is a bit under-served when it comes to stuff like this. A simple tuning software package for our stock ECU would be even better, but sadly, nobody who can do it thinks we are worth the effort or the time... Eurodyne seems to think that there isn't any demand to use their software for our cars, and doesn't plan on supporting them ever, as far as I can tell... United wants to play the 'I'm the only one who knows how and you have no choice' game, and C2 isn't really a player anymore. Unitronic, well, they're Unitronic, and if you don't own a 1.8T and have lots of $$$, well, you're boned for the most part.
> 
> If there was an option that would allow me to pass smog, and still have DIY adjustment capability for tweaking my car, I think I would have a very hard time passing it up. Extra points if its a fair price, works well, and is well supported! Hopefully somebody will come along who thinks we are worth it, and throw us a bone or two!


thats why i swapped in a AWP/AWW 1.8t ecu and right side engine harness. voila...1hr later...done and done. Flashed it with a eurodyne 830cc file (yes written for a 1.8t) Started right up...375whp at 25psi


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

From what I gathered this isn't possible on the older 80-pin ECU cars... Or is it?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thats why i swapped in a AWP/AWW 1.8t ecu and right side engine harness. voila...1hr later...done and done. Flashed it with a eurodyne 830cc file (yes written for a 1.8t) Started right up...375whp at 25psi


I have a few extra 1.8t ECU' laying around too. My AWP has GIAC though... :thumbdown:


----------



## mountainman_30 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Go Standalone*

I have a AEG wit a GT30 running C2. It runs super strong but has an issue when you get off and on the gas and occasionally when holding the throttle steady. For no apparent reason it goes lean for couple of seconds, recovers and goes again. 

Believe me every possible physical thing that could cause this has been looked at or replaced. It did it on my built engine and the stock AEG I currently have installed.

I have no complaints with C2. Honestly Clay helped all he could without me sending the ECU back. He even offered to do it over so I could load his file from my PC. I don't believe you could expect more. I need to make it clear that I am not bashing C2. I am confident he would be able to fix the problem if I send the ECU back, did some data logging, and through trial and error would figure it out.


The moral of the story. Don't waste your time. Go standalone. You can get a 034 system for little more than a programmed factory ECU. And find a local tuner that you trust and is willing to work with you. 

BTW I have seen many posts on here wondering how much boost a stock AEG can take. I bought a cheap scrap yard engine, changed the cam and head gasket. It has been running 17-20 psi for the past 7 weeks. One week of this was tortured during Targa NL. It is still going. Some blow by which might be caused by the nasty scar that was on one cylinder or the rings are on the way out. I will keep you posted if blows up.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

mountainman_30 said:


> I have a AEG wit a GT30 running C2. It runs super strong but has an issue when you get off and on the gas and occasionally when holding the throttle steady. For no apparent reason it goes lean for couple of seconds, recovers and goes again.
> 
> Believe me every possible physical thing that could cause this has been looked at or replaced. It did it on my built engine and the stock AEG I currently have installed.
> 
> ...


good stuff


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thats why i swapped in a AWP/AWW 1.8t ecu and right side engine harness. voila...1hr later...done and done. Flashed it with a eurodyne 830cc file (yes written for a 1.8t) Started right up...375whp at 25psi


sorry if this is a dumb question... but what is a right side engine harness? the actual side of the bay it runs up?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

SMG8vT said:


> From what I gathered this isn't possible on the older 80-pin ECU cars... Or is it?


 it is but you would also need to DBW pedal, brack, and Throttle body. You would also have to wire in the OEM wideband o2. Not too much work really. Would take you about the same amount of time as it would to wire up full standalone. 


02vwgolf said:


> sorry if this is a dumb question... but what is a right side engine harness? the actual side of the bay it runs up?


if you're looking at the motor/ecu...yes the right side


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok great thanks!


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

> thats why i swapped in a AWP/AWW 1.8t ecu and right side engine harness. voila...1hr later...done and done. Flashed it with a eurodyne 830cc file (yes written for a 1.8t) Started right up...375whp at 25psi


 Is there a thread devoted to this swap anywhere? I have though about exploring this in more depth. Reason being, standalone, though the best solution, is not an option if I want to pass smog. 

A plug and play lugtronic however, might work, as all you would need to do is play musical ECU's. The other option is the 1.8T swap, which would allow you to run eurodyne and maestro to tweak things as needed.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thats why i swapped in a AWP/AWW 1.8t ecu and right side engine harness. voila...1hr later...done and done. Flashed it with a eurodyne 830cc file (yes written for a 1.8t) Started right up...375whp at 25psi


 I would kinda prefer going with the swap instead of getting c2/united software... Question is ...is it really that complicated...and would it be possible to run the awp ecu with stock 1.8t injector on the aeg on low boost... Itd be more beneficial to those out there i think being we can later get 880cc flash like u later on , or something like that... Sorry just curious to know if its possible...swap thread would be nice


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Reason im asking is cuz i still have no software , running na lol .. Being teased, car runs nice without boost.... Cant imagine when i boost


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Rolands76xx said:


> I would kinda prefer going with the swap instead of getting c2/united software... Question is ...is it really that complicated...and would it be possible to run the awp ecu with stock 1.8t injector on the aeg on low boost... Itd be more beneficial to those out there i think being we can later get 880cc flash like u later on , or something like that... Sorry just curious to know if its possible...swap thread would be nice


 in short. yes. and no it's not that complicated at all.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> in short. yes. and no it's not that complicated at all.


 Would u be able to post a list of parts i should start getting? Smart to go with united motorsport meanwhile i pile up the parts?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

skateman190 said:


> I love my setup. (probably doesnt help you though)


Ya that really didn't help much. But nice build. Looks clean.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

skateman190 said:


> I have a few extra 1.8t ECU' laying around too. My AWP has GIAC though... :thumbdown:


Would u have an extra one you are willing to sell?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Rolands76xx said:


> Would u be able to post a list of parts i should start getting? Smart to go with united motorsport meanwhile i pile up the parts?


ecu, right side engine harness. Map sensor, n75 valve. thats it.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ecu, right side engine harness. Map sensor, n75 valve. thats it.


You mentioned somewhere wiring in a o2 sensor? I think, n not sure what the n75 valve is but ill research... Thats for the info... 

Btw beautiful numbers, inspiring!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> Would u have an extra one you are willing to sell?


I have an AEB stock ECU and an AWP GIAC ECU. PM me if interested.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

i think i may just save my pennies and take the unitronic route.. :thumbup:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys, Im gonna drop a head spacer in while I have the head off. 

What head bolts will work with the added head spacer? ARP? what are you guys using?

thanks


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Has anyone with an older DBC car looked into the 1.8T ECU / harness swap yet?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

SMG8vT said:


> Has anyone with an older DBC car looked into the 1.8T ECU / harness swap yet?


Barely. I have an AEB DBC harness and ECU if you wanted to try it out. :thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

SMG8vT said:


> Has anyone with an older DBC car looked into the 1.8T ECU / harness swap yet?


I have an AEB ECU and baro sensor waiting to do just that. Just haven't gotten around to it.
There are a few wires that need swapping around (front and rear O2 sensors pins are reversed) and the baro needs to be added. Also 2 addition coil trigger wires are needed. AEB = sequential fire vs AEG wasted spark.


----------



## Vanna_Curses (Jun 23, 2008)

*a little bit of help*

hey guys, i have a situation and figured i'd poist here then start a new thread, also i've searched and havent found anythign too helpful

my boss has a stock wrx turbo and downpipe, he said if i can make it work with my car i can have it for free. I have a little knowledge of turbos, like how they work and such. 
but i have a few questions. 

first will the 2.0 be able to hndle this turbo?

i realize i'll have to do some work to the down pipe to get it to work but is there a place the sells piping pre bent for a 2.0 or will i have to have a shp mkae all my piping?

would moving the MAF to the intake side of the turbo work? or do most of you run it without an MAF?

The wrx turbo's have a coolant line as well as an oil line running through it, so how would i go about tapping into the coolant line in my car already and running it to the turbo?

and lastly my car has 144000 on it. i've never beat on it but would you recommend a rebuild or no?

any other suggestions, parts i'll need are completely welcome and helpful.

thanks guys


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Quinten ran one of those for a while.

You'll need to have a custom manifold made (or make it yourself, or run an adapter). You'll have to have a shop make or adapt (or do it yourself) your downpipe.

Most systems run the maf before the turbo inlet, Q ran it after with some slight software tweaks that I don't remember.

You can pull coolant lines from your factory throttle body. Just move 'em over.

A compression test should tell if you need to consider a rebuild or not


----------



## Vanna_Curses (Jun 23, 2008)

alright thanks man,

also one question about the exhaust, do you think the stocxk exhaust is fine for now, or should i go a little bit bigger right off the bat.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think the stock exhaust is any bigger than 50mm... that's less than 2". def go bigger


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

pretty stoked.. i will hopefully be firing up my 2.0T for the first time soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

fyi my car is for sale folks....

$3500.

Cheap and gets the job done...

only thing it NEEDS are new tires and windshield.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> fyi my car is for sale folks....
> 
> $3500.
> 
> ...



what?? why?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

chasem407 said:


> what?? why?


??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

joining the army...gotta pay off some debts first. 

$3.5k for 375whp....not bad


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> joining the army...gotta pay off some debts first.
> 
> $3.5k for 375whp....not bad


wow not bad at all...


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

**Ok so dont flame me, I just wanted to see who has before.**

Has anyone run an ebay turbo or know someone who has? Maybe as a temporary turbo? Or just to see how they would do?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> joining the army...gotta pay off some debts first.
> 
> $3.5k for 375whp....not bad


Why are you joining if you dont mind me asking? Not exactly the best time to join.


----------



## knuckk (May 12, 2010)

currently planning on boosting my 2.slow but im pieicing mine together ill keep you guys updated the build will start after christmas and im also learning from this thread so dont mind me!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

knuckk said:


> currently planning on boosting my 2.slow but im pieicing mine together ill keep you guys updated the build will start after christmas and im also learning from this thread so dont mind me!


 is it a mk4? bc your vehicle says mk3...? if it is for your mk3, then there is a turbo build thread for your generation.


----------



## knuckk (May 12, 2010)

oops sorry people i thought i clicked in the mk3 thanks !


----------



## t-steezy152 (Dec 5, 2010)

does anyone have pic's of their oil return lines and how they tapped the oil pan ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

t-steezy152 said:


> does anyone have pic's of their oil return lines and how they tapped the oil pan ?


just buy the BFI pre-tapped oil pan (1/2NPT) and do a -10AN return line from turbo. done and done.


----------



## t-steezy152 (Dec 5, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I hear those pans leak like crazy. I ended up getting an oil return kit from Kinetic. Drill your aluminum pan, assemble and tighten it down. 2 years and no leaks.

It's the thing sitting just over the big U-shaped rubber hose.


----------



## t-steezy152 (Dec 5, 2010)

does the kit still require welding ?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Nope. Drill and hand tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

SMG8vT said:


> I hear those pans leak like crazy. I ended up getting an oil return kit from Kinetic. Drill your aluminum pan, assemble and tighten it down. 2 years and no leaks.
> 
> It's the thing sitting just over the big U-shaped rubber hose.


with the copper/rubber gasket they provide with it. i never had any issues in the 2yrs i had it. Just make sure you tighten down evenly and it was fine.


----------



## t-steezy152 (Dec 5, 2010)

alright ill probely order one of those kits right now and where is the best place to buy charge pipeing ?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

t-steezy152 said:


> alright ill probely order one of those kits right now and where is the best place to buy charge pipeing ?


Or use a 1.8t pan like I did.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

what a day...I've been tearing into my motor this week. I put in new piston rings, rod bearings, etc?

I got the head back from my friend, he works at a cylinder heads shop. I got a new valvetrain with AT 270 cam. I also bought a c2 headspacer.

Just finished putting the piston rings and sealing up the oil pan. I should finish by tomorrow. Cant wait, hope everything goes well when i crank her up


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Question: I just put my engine back together with a c2 headspacer and I used a new oem timing belt. It was a very tight fit, and I was wondering if this will shorten the life of the timing belt? Any worries of it snapping?

also, the tensionor was useless since the belt was so tight, I didnt even bother trying to get the marks on the tensionor to line up


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

did you rotate the crank with the belt on before tightening the tensioner? It can and sometimes will loosen up after a rotation.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> did you rotate the crank with the belt on before tightening the tensioner? It can and sometimes will loosen up after a rotation.


yeah i rotated the cam sprocket a few times in order to get the belt on and to check the timing marks...that belt is super tight. Ill check it in a few miles to see if i can keep tightening it


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Does having a C2 head spacer make the engine non-interference? Oddly enough, the cam sprocket bent, sending the timing to slide off halfway and I'm assuming skipping some teeth. The car shut off while driving and wouldnt start back up. I'm tearing into tomorrow to check for damage....story of my life, but I stay positive. No idea how this cam sprocket bent...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

did you reuse the same belt? Something doesn't sound right here at all. A headspacer will change timing slightly, but it won't change the tension of the belt thatttt much.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

i just boosted to 3 psi on stock ecu and injectors on my AEG 8vT ....woooooooh! it feels like sexx!! cant wait to get injecters and software from jeff


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> did you reuse the same belt? Something doesn't sound right here at all. A headspacer will change timing slightly, but it won't change the tension of the belt thatttt much.


New belt was used...I'm just wondering if the head spacer is large enough to make it a non-interference engine now?

I'm hoping all i need to get is a new timing belt and adjustable cam gear. still sucks though


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

I figured it out! my autotech 270 cam snapped in half! Literally...so thats why my cam gear was bent downward. I called autotech and told them my story and they are sending me all new damaged parts.

I would still like to know if that head spacer would allow enough clearance for my valves to not be able to hit the pistons?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Rolands76xx said:


> i just boosted to 3 psi on stock ecu and injectors on my AEG 8vT ....woooooooh! it feels like sexx!! cant wait to get injecters and software from jeff


the addiction begins


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

chasem407 said:


> I figured it out! my autotech 270 cam snapped in half! Literally...so thats why my cam gear was bent downward. I called autotech and told them my story and they are sending me all new damaged parts.
> 
> I would still like to know if that head spacer would allow enough clearance for my valves to not be able to hit the pistons?


install procedure error.

been there....done that.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> install procedure error.
> 
> been there....done that.


please tell me more before I make the same mistake twice!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

chasem407 said:


> please tell me more before I make the same mistake twice!


with the 270 cam you gotta be sure to tighten it down from center out in small increments making sure the lifters in contact and cam are going down as even as possible....:beer:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> with the 270 cam you gotta be sure to tighten it down from center out in small increments making sure the lifters in contact and cam are going down as even as possible....:beer:


Hmm, alright thanks. I thought I did something along those lines. Hope I get it right this time, I can't imagine having to go through this again, I gotta hunt down another head. So this happened to you, eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

chasem407 said:


> Hmm, alright thanks. I thought I did something along those lines. Hope I get it right this time, I can't imagine having to go through this again, I gotta hunt down another head. So this happened to you, eh?


make sure it seats right on the journals (or as close as possible) before hand...it's a pain but doable


----------



## juvi1624 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I turbo'd my AEG Jetta a couple months ago. It dyno'd 107 WHP before the turbo and I'm shooting to get about 180-190 afterwards. I used the SPA kit which comes with the manifold, turbo, piping, an adjustable fuel pressure regulator(which I don't use because I have a 4 bar), and that's about it. You're on your own for tuning, intercooler, and anything else. So I added a meth injection kit(instead of an intercooler), TT 266/260 cam w/ dual valve springs, and an AEM FIC to tune. 

On to my question. I was trying to run about 5-7 PSI to see where that got me and maybe more if I wasn't satisfied. But I'm already starting to go lean even with a 10 GPH meth nozzle, so it looks like I'm going to need to get some bigger injectors if I want to hit My HP goal, but I keep getting conflicting information about what works. So I want to ask you guys since you all should know since you've been there, done that. What options do I have for injectors? I was told by a friend with a supercharged AEG that 1.8T injectors would work, but when I searched it, it would seem that only AEB injectors work, is that right? Are there any other injectors that will work, even from another make of car(like how turbo'd Honda's run Mitsu injectors)? I read one place that Ford racing injectors would work but haven't been able to confirm that anywhere else, is he correct? Thanks guys.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

juvi1624 said:


> Hey guys, I turbo'd my AEG Jetta a couple months ago. It dyno'd 107 WHP before the turbo and I'm shooting to get about 180-190 afterwards. I used the SPA kit which comes with the manifold, turbo, piping, an adjustable fuel pressure regulator(which I don't use because I have a 4 bar), and that's about it. You're on your own for tuning, intercooler, and anything else. So I added a meth injection kit(instead of an intercooler), TT 266/260 cam w/ dual valve springs, and an AEM FIC to tune.
> 
> On to my question. I was trying to run about 5-7 PSI to see where that got me and maybe more if I wasn't satisfied. But I'm already starting to go lean even with a 10 GPH meth nozzle, so it looks like I'm going to need to get some bigger injectors if I want to hit My HP goal, but I keep getting conflicting information about what works. So I want to ask you guys since you all should know since you've been there, done that. What options do I have for injectors? I was told by a friend with a supercharged AEG that 1.8T injectors would work, but when I searched it, it would seem that only AEB injectors work, is that right? Are there any other injectors that will work, even from another make of car(like how turbo'd Honda's run Mitsu injectors)? I read one place that Ford racing injectors would work but haven't been able to confirm that anywhere else, is he correct? Thanks guys.


1.8t injectors should work for what you need I would think. Not sure if you need AEB injectors specifically, but if so, I have a set I will let go for cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## juvi1624 (Feb 21, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> 1.8t injectors should work for what you need I would think. Not sure if you need AEB injectors specifically, but if so, I have a set I will let go for cheap. :thumbup:


Thanks man, I actually had a friend who I hardly ever see, just radomly mention the other day that he was parting an Audi A4 with an AEB engine code so he traded me the injector for some other stuff. I installed them tonight and they fit and seem to be working, but I'm still going lean up top. It's been suggested that maybe I'm running out of fuel pump, so I might try adding an inline pump. But I still think I need bigger injectors, so I'm probably going to end up with DSM or EVO injectors.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

What should my vacuum level be at idle?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

mine sits at about 12-14 but im at a mile high in altitude so you might see more


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

makes sense.. im at about 16-17, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

i need 3rd gear traction...anyone got some???


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

I just bumped up to 630cc injectors for e85 pure pleasure!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

snobum said:


> I just bumped up to 630cc injectors for e85 pure pleasure!!


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

snobum said:


> I just bumped up to 630cc injectors for e85 pure pleasure!!


 not big enough....


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> not big enough....


Agreed


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

its just fine `15-30% more fuel so im not to concerned im starting the tune at 630cc then going 880cc. i get free injectors so its not a concern. i have both sets. if i want to go fast ill jump in the vette, supra or z4 that is sitting in my driveway


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I want to have my car dynoed soon just to see what it can do at only 6psi. 

My exhaust is the only limiting factor right now, I have a 2.5" downpipe and the rest is stock including the cat. 

The good thing is that I have an external wastegate so all that the stock exhaust has to flow is the extra 6psi the engine is flowing, the rest is going out to the atmosphere(wasted power)

Any idea of whats the maximum power could be achieved on that setup? I'm hoping for something around 170hp to the wheels. What you guys think?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Myliljettatoy said:


> I want to have my car dynoed soon just to see what it can do at only 6psi.
> 
> My exhaust is the only limiting factor right now, I have a 2.5" downpipe and the rest is stock including the cat.
> 
> ...


I ran 300whp thru the stock cat-back @ 16psi (after cat, I just noticed you still have the cat. But the cat isn't that bad).


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

That sounds promising, what size was the pipe before the cat back?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

well you can add me to the list of up and running.. we just fired it up today  now what spark plugs do i need again.. the ngk bur6et?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

SLVR SLUG said:


> well you can add me to the list of up and running.. we just fired it up today  now what spark plugs do i need again.. the ngk bur6et?


They might work fine if the come in a step colder, most people stick with the 1.8T plugs... can't remember the p/n, it's the ones everyone recommends for chipped 1.8Ts.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Jay-Bee said:


> They might work fine if the come in a step colder, most people stick with the 1.8T plugs... can't remember the p/n, it's the ones everyone recommends for chipped 1.8Ts.


I have the box out in the garage, I can get them tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ngk bkr7e gap around .022-.024


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> ngk bkr7e gap around .022-.024


exactly what i was looking for.. thank you sir..

and does anyone have a BEV turbo'd yet? or is mine the first?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive been thinking about having a new exhaust made, my current one is leaking and quiet. It's only 2.25" piping with no cat and just a resonator and borla muffler.

Im only running 12psi, should straight 2.5" exhaust suffice or should I do 3".....I dont want overkill.


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok mines been up and running for like 2 months now... i have a small build that i gotta add more pics too


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

chasem407 said:


> Ive been thinking about having a new exhaust made, my current one is leaking and quiet. It's only 2.25" piping with no cat and just a resonator and borla muffler.
> 
> Im only running 12psi, should straight 2.5" exhaust suffice or should I do 3".....I dont want overkill.


I think 2.5" should be enough this is what I'm going to get on my car a 2.5" with a high flow muffler

I had straight 3" exhaust before on previous project and the noise level is disturbing. Its a good choice for all out power but it gets annoying to drive everyday like that, even quick sprints dont go unnoticeable


----------



## Jbluc4 (Jul 30, 2009)

Im looking into putting a turbo on my aeg 2.0, but im completely lost as to knowing what I need. Can anyone tell me exactly what I need to run like 6 lbs of boost? Not trying to make ridiculous power, just wanna keep it simple. Thanks


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jbluc4 said:


> Im looking into putting a turbo on my aeg 2.0, but im completely lost as to knowing what I need. Can anyone tell me exactly what I need to run like 6 lbs of boost? Not trying to make ridiculous power, just wanna keep it simple. Thanks


:facepalm:

if you wanna do it yourself, then you need to learn/research what you will need i.e- read through this thread 

if not, buy the kinetics kit and let someone else install it for you.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Question: 

When you guys first start up your car, does it idle completely fine and are the AFR right where they should be? 

When I first start up, it has a really crappy idle and the AFR cycles from 14.2 all the way up to 18.8 
But when its done "warming up" the car drives fine and everything is great with the idle and AFR. I always thought this was normal so I just put up with it. 

Anyone know what I'm talking about..


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

chasem407 said:


> Question:
> 
> When you guys first start up your car, does it idle completely fine and are the AFR right where they should be?
> 
> ...


 Mine fires just as it did before and idles smooth at 1k. I have had no issues so far with that.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

On warm-up it idles super rich until the idle drops. It's part of the warm-up loop I think. I haven't driven it for 5 months so I forget exactly. 

I think on first start up it goes from 10.5-11:1 and then goes back to a little over 14-15:1


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

speaking of crappy idles and not starting a car for a long time. i let mine sit for 2 moths this winter. after charging the battery. she runs but when i come to a stop rpms drop all the way down and if i dont feather it, the bitch dies. havnt torn into it other than running a tba, yet but today was nice, and i wanted to ball a little bit.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

SMG8vT said:


> On warm-up it idles super rich until the idle drops. It's part of the warm-up loop I think. I haven't driven it for 5 months so I forget exactly.
> 
> I think on first start up it goes from 10.5-11:1 and then goes back to a little over 14-15:1


 Yeah then I'll def have to do some digging because my warm-up is nothing like that....sounds like death till I start driving it, then its fine....weird. It feels like crazy misfires when it warms up.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Evil_Panda said:


> Mine fires just as it did before and idles smooth at 1k. I have had no issues so far with that.


 Did you turn your idle up? what year is your car again...?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

chasem407 said:


> Did you turn your idle up? what year is your car again...?


 No, just a TB alignment and go. 99.5 AEG


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Kinda curious what will happen if i double stack gaskets together with my 9:1 je pistons...swapping heads with os exhaust valves and finally a at270 instead of the 260.. Will i get somewhere close to 8.0:1cr ? Or should i just stay at 9:1? Hmmmm


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> Kinda curious what will happen if i double stack gaskets together with my 9:1 je pistons...swapping heads with os exhaust valves and finally a at270 instead of the 260.. Will i get somewhere close to 8.0:1cr ? Or should i just stay at 9:1? Hmmmm


whats wrong with 9:1? I think you're fine now


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Nuthing lol .. Just a thought


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

hey if have a quick fix problem. mabey.. i have a injector leak. or i think i do lean under load like it rises from where it should be at 11.8 to 12.8 in 1-4 gears and stays steady at 12 in 5th.


----------



## t-steezy152 (Dec 5, 2010)

where would is the best place to get a exausht manifold for a aeg engine that would work with a t3/t4 turbo ?


----------



## t-steezy152 (Dec 5, 2010)

that made no sense but you get the point i need a exhaust manifold for a aeg engine that would work with a t3/t4 turbo


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

t-steezy152 said:


> where would is the best place to get a exausht manifold for a aeg engine that would work with a t3/t4 turbo ?


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-2...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35b26319f8


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

quick update blew second stock engine. lol time for built internals. been puting it off for god only knows why. me idiot.... 

i had some detonation im guessing in between shifts i bogged out went lean and when i went to get back on it well boom afr went from 11.8 to 17 to 11.8 in load and boom. this time i did not window the block though. i will update with some carnage pics in the morning. :banghead:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

snobum said:


> quick update blew second stock engine. lol time for built internals. been puting it off for god only knows why. me idiot....
> 
> i had some detonation im guessing in between shifts i bogged out went lean and when i went to get back on it well boom afr went from 11.8 to 17 to 11.8 in load and boom. this time i did not window the block though. i will update with some carnage pics in the morning. :banghead:


 how much boost have you been running on it?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

chasem407 said:


> how much boost have you been running on it?


 
on race gas and meth 20psi. 

pump and meth 15 psi 
pump 10 psi. 

got engine out and head off and the bottom half of piston #3 is in tiny little pieces lol but the wrist pin is ok funny stuff. 

when it blew i was on pump 10psi that is the weird part.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

snobum said:


> on race gas and meth 20psi.
> 
> pump and meth 15 psi
> pump 10 psi.
> ...


 quick worker lol


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

pics of the blown engine?
What management are you running on your setup? please more details on why afr leaned out on load when it blew.
I'm running 12psi daily and havent had a problem so far (knock on wood)lol

editing for a quick idle video that I shooted the other day:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Myliljettatoy said:


> pics of the blown engine?
> What management are you running on your setup? please more details on why afr leaned out on load when it blew.
> I'm running 12psi daily and havent had a problem so far (knock on wood)lol
> 
> editing for a quick idle video that I shooted the other day:


:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

So I am at my wits end with these recent codes I am getting. My car recently started idling for crap and does not have the vacuum it should have as well as running very rich. It has no clear leaks in the system including intake manifold(recently swapped). I cant seem to figure this one out. Any outside ideas?

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S

Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 018 BH
Component and/or Version: C2 Inc. 4230s HS V04
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
6 Faults Found:
01165 - Throttle Body Control Module (J338)
55-00 - Adaptation Not Successful
17973 - Throttle Actuator (J338): Lower Stop not Reached
P1565 - 35-00 - -
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 35-00 - -
16685 - Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected
P0301 - 35-00 - -
16687 - Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected
P0303 - 35-00 - -
16688 - Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
P0304 - 35-00 - -

:beer:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Found a couple pics from when I had the turbo out last time, I took it out to flip the turbo/manifold around so the exhaust now is on the driver side and I have space for a TIP plus this way my wastegate sits on top making it easier to work on it when needed

since it was out I went ahead and ported the restrictive cast manifolld


ported atp manifold 015 by yo mama, on Flickr

Before


ported atp manifold 016 by yo mama, on Flickr

After some shaving


ported atp manifold 020 by yo mama, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> So I am at my wits end with these recent codes I am getting. My car recently started idling for crap and does not have the vacuum it should have as well as running very rich. It has no clear leaks in the system including intake manifold(recently swapped). I cant seem to figure this one out. Any outside ideas?
> 
> VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S
> 
> ...


u do a TBA yet?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> u do a TBA yet?


Lol yes. That post was from months ago. I decided to part the setup and sell the car though. Sick of it not running right anymore.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

So ive had my car up and running for some time now.. i just wanna know. what kind of power should i be making if im keeping up with an EvoX that has bolt ons?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

SLVR SLUG said:


> So ive had my car up and running for some time now.. i just wanna know. what kind of power should i be making if im keeping up with an EvoX that has bolt ons?


hard to say, just dyno it lol

on a different note, i just finished putting in my new (bigger) turbo and finished my 3" DP and i cant wait to get on it! just took it for a light drive yesterday but it was late.

I'll make a video i promise


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

chasem407 said:


> hard to say, just dyno it lol
> 
> on a different note, i just finished putting in my new (bigger) turbo and finished my 3" DP and i cant wait to get on it! just took it for a light drive yesterday but it was late.
> 
> I'll make a video i promise


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

SLVR SLUG said:


> So ive had my car up and running for some time now.. i just wanna know. what kind of power should i be making if im keeping up with an EvoX that has bolt ons?


 bolt-ons tell me nothing.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> bolt-ons tell me nothing.


Intake hard pipes for the inter cooler and an exhaust. pretty sure he's still on factory tune.

04 8V BEV. AT270 cam dual valve spring conversion. BBM head spacer t3/t4 50 trim turbo. 15psi 93 octane custom C2 tune. 440CC injectors. full 2.5in straight exhaust (no cat) into a milltek cat back. burns tires in 3rd gear. :what:


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

posted this in FI forum in regards to my lean afrs. see if yall can help.

2000 aeg 2.0 with t3/t4 runing c2 42# and vr6 maf housing.

i recalibrated my wide band and im still hitting high 13 in to 14s afr when i get into boost.
i replaced my inline fuel pump with a new walbro, put in a 4bar fpr, reset and even rtv'd my injectors as they seemed to have a slight leak. 

i was thinking try an adjustable fpr, but im at a loss as to why im still running lean. i havent gotten into the pedal in months cause of this. 

any suggestions? thanks.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

what does vag-com logs look like for block 99.

also there's a block for EGT. What's it look like?


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I would look at o2 sensor and maf and go from there


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

cleaned the maf and hit 10.4ish afrs. put the 3 bar back in, dead at 12.5 full boost. could have sworn i cleaned it a few months ago when i started diaganosing it when my other car stopped working. :banghead: guess not.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

so i'm new to all this especially what i'd like to accomplish with my motor. I've got an aeg in my 99.5 golf and i am interested in doing the 20v head swap with boost can anyone point me in the right direction as to where i can find some info on successful builds with the 20v head boosted. it seems the logical way to go since there is a lot of aftermarket parts for 1.8t especially in the manifold area, a lot cheaper than the exhaust manifold from kinetic. Basically i need to know where to start. I assume i've got a good candidate for a build; aeg drive by cable, an awp 1.8t motor just sitting in the garage waiting to be torn apart and forged pistons and rods in every wishlist i have online lol. Help me with a starting off point. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Moshua said:


> so i'm new to all this especially what i'd like to accomplish with my motor. I've got an aeg in my 99.5 golf and i am interested in doing the 20v head swap with boost can anyone point me in the right direction as to where i can find some info on successful builds with the 20v head boosted. it seems the logical way to go since there is a lot of aftermarket parts for 1.8t especially in the manifold area, a lot cheaper than the exhaust manifold from kinetic. Basically i need to know where to start. I assume i've got a good candidate for a build; aeg drive by cable, an awp 1.8t motor just sitting in the garage waiting to be torn apart and forged pistons and rods in every wishlist i have online lol. Help me with a starting off point. thanks


 power goals?


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> power goals?


I'm looking to begin around 225hp
Nothing outrageous


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

Thought this would be the best place to ask, 
I'm building an AEG turbo over the winter. I was given a Borg Warner GM8 turbo out of a 7.1l diesel for free and am not sure if I want to use it as its massive! There is a local guy selling a gt3076r at a good price that I'm considering. 

My question is, what can I expect from either of these turbos on the AEG? 
My goals are in the 300hp range with possibly the flexibility to expand further.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Internet says gm-x series turbos are in the 40-50lb flow. 3076 will do 500


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

Thanks for the info, I just might go for the 3076 as the GM8 requires quite a few modifications to work. Plus I still don't know if it will fit between the engine and firewall as I said before the housing is massive. To use the GM8 I need to machine the exhaust side down about .125 so I can bolt up a block off plate / DP flange to cover the odd internal WG hole. 

Maybe Q can chime in as I know he has used a turbo similar to a GM8, I think he was using a Holset or somthing off a large diesel at one point.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

There is plenty of room behind the head. Just might not be able to use generic cast manifolds.


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

Thats what I was thinking about the manifold. I was planning on a custom tubular "snake" mani. But it's hard to mock things up when all I have is the engine. I'm planning on dropping it into a MK2 which I have not purchased yet and hopefully won't have to untill the engine is finished being built. 

I'm going to have to make a trip to the scrapper or find a local that I can take some measurements from.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Moshua said:


> I'm looking to begin around 225hp
> Nothing outrageous


regular t3 (not t3/t4) 60trim with a .48 a/r housing and maybe 12psi and you'll be there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

jiv20995 said:


> Thats what I was thinking about the manifold. I was planning on a custom tubular "snake" mani. But it's hard to mock things up when all I have is the engine. I'm planning on dropping it into a MK2 which I have not purchased yet and hopefully won't have to untill the engine is finished being built.
> 
> I'm going to have to make a trip to the scrapper or find a local that I can take some measurements from.


that's all you need. i did mine with just a spare head to build off of. just make sure the turbo flange surface is about 1/2 to 3/4 above the top of the runners else the compressor housing will hit them.


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

Thanks Q, I'll pass that info on to my fab guy at work. Things are going to slow to grinding halt soon because im expecting a baby, moving and starting a new job all in the next 2 months. :facepalm:

I'm in no rush, think I'll concentrate on just building up the head and completing the intake and exhaust mani over winter.

Q, you will probably be getting fair sized order for parts from me soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

jiv20995 said:


> Thanks Q, I'll pass that info on to my fab guy at work. Things are going to slow to grinding halt soon because im expecting a baby, moving and starting a new job all in the next 2 months. :facepalm:
> 
> I'm in no rush, think I'll concentrate on just building up the head and completing the intake and exhaust mani over winter.
> 
> Q, you will probably be getting fair sized order for parts from me soon.


Roger, shoot me an email when ready.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Evil_Panda said:


> So I am at my wits end with these recent codes I am getting. My car recently started idling for crap and does not have the vacuum it should have as well as running very rich. It has no clear leaks in the system including intake manifold(recently swapped). I cant seem to figure this one out. Any outside ideas?
> 
> VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S
> 
> ...


So kind of back from the dead. I have fixed all CEL's but now the car refuses to start. It will crank and stumble like its about to start but no luck. Any ideas on what to try next?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Check for fuel. Check for spark. If you have both, check the timing.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Check for fuel. Check for spark. If you have both, check the timing.


Timing has never changed since it was running fine.

I will check both after work. I find it strange that it started before cleaning and re adapting the TB, but not after.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I was having the same problem with my b5, just changed the fuel pump relay and its rolling again


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

So after rewiring a few things and swapping the plug wires it is running again. It still is running rich though. 

Time to mess with it a little more.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

I almost decided to stop throwing money into this motor, buttttttt I just got my tax return so I might do the 20v swap that I've always wanted to do, the hunt is on! 

Also gonna take the tranny out again and get it rebuilt with longer gears/ring/pinion 

I cant stand 2.0 transmissions and the short gears for daily driving


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

chasem407 said:


> I almost decided to stop throwing money into this motor, buttttttt I just got my tax return so I might do the 20v swap that I've always wanted to do, the hunt is on!
> 
> Also gonna take the tranny out again and get it rebuilt with longer gears/ring/pinion
> 
> I cant stand 2.0 transmissions and the short gears for daily driving


 x2, I hate mine so bad....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> x2, I hate mine so bad....


 So if u can't get an 8v to run properly what makes u think swapping a cylinder head will help?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So if u can't get an 8v to run properly what makes u think swapping a cylinder head will help?


 Im not swapping a head. :what:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> So if u can't get an 8v to run properly what makes u think swapping a cylinder head will help?


 Don't listen to Q. He's got a 'short on valves' complex. :laugh:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

elRey said:


> Don't listen to Q. He's got a 'short on valves' complex. :laugh:


 :laugh: 

I am fine with my 8v for now haha.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Evil_Panda said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I am fine with my 8v for now haha.


 Here's my suggestion for you.... Source: 
- awp engine side wiring harness (smal ECU connector) 
- a 2002+ car side (large ECU connector) from 2.0, vr6, or 1.8t 
- 1999 new beetle aph 1.8t ECU 
- dbw throttle body and pedal w/ wiring connector 
- azg 2.0 ign coil 
- wideband o2 sensor 
- misc connectors like scrapes from cut harnesses on the cheap I.e. Azg coil connector, 14pin connector behind battery on 2002+ cars, plenum connectors, etc 


Convert your engine management to wideband aph 1.8t


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

elRey said:


> Here's my suggestion for you.... Source:
> - awp engine side wiring harness (smal ECU connector)
> - a 2002+ car side (large ECU connector) from 2.0, vr6, or 1.8t
> - 1999 new beetle aph 1.8t ECU
> ...


 Lol good info. I have an extra AZG on a stand by the side of my house with lots of parts if anyone is needing anything.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Has anyone else put a 1.8t 02j tranny in thier 2.0 or had it rebuilt with longer gears? I know vdubbuggman or something like that had his rebuild with VR gears


----------



## mylesb31 (Jan 25, 2009)

I put a 02m tranny on mine, I love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

elRey said:


> Here's my suggestion for you.... Source:
> - awp engine side wiring harness (smal ECU connector)
> - a 2002+ car side (large ECU connector) from 2.0, vr6, or 1.8t
> - 1999 new beetle aph 1.8t ECU
> ...


bingo.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

So the issue when my car runs rich is only on a cold start from what I have noticed. After warming up, the misfires stop and it runs perfectly.

There isnt much info out there that I have seen on this so I am curious if any of you have ever had a similar issue and what you did to resolve it?

:beer:


----------



## nigelrmccoy (Jun 11, 2010)

What are you guys seeing in the way of fuel consumption compared to completley stock?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was seeing 20mpg on average

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

nigelrmccoy said:


> What are you guys seeing in the way of fuel consumption compared to completley stock?


I'm in the process of calculating mine now, still got a half a tank to go and ill let you know lol

I think im around 22 mpg....kinda sucks, but could be worse


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

My old 2000 2.0t gets 35mpg all day long. Running megasquirt piggy backing the stock ecu, TDI 5spd, gt28r and 12lbs of boost.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

25 city and 30+ hwy, I'm on megasquirt too


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

whats the limits on stock internals? looking at making my own stage 3 kinetic kit from used stuff....whats the most boost i can run on stock azg internals? someone told me 10 pounds on stock rods with a 50 trim t3/t4 my rods will break...how true is this?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

dubvinci said:


> whats the limits on stock internals? looking at making my own stage 3 kinetic kit from used stuff....whats the most boost i can run on stock azg internals? someone told me 10 pounds on stock rods with a 50 trim t3/t4 my rods will break...how true is this?


you'll be fine, but you never know how long they'll last.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> you'll be fine, but you never know how long they'll last.


 The mk4 2.0 rods are the same as the 1.8t rods of the same year. You'll be fine to 300wtq then u start to worry. 10psi ain't anywhere near that.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The mk4 2.0 rods are the same as the 1.8t rods of the same year. You'll be fine to 300wtq then u start to worry. 10psi ain't anywhere near that.


I still have your old JE pistons from your original setup, Can you still get the hookup on rods from RAI?


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for the info guys...i bought a c2 chipped ecu last night...my car currently has elreys old drivetrain in it with the k03...im looking to upgrade so if anyone wants this manifold for k03 on an 8v hit me up...i have it for sale....needs to be rewelded as it cracked at one of the seams...also selling the turbo and stock mk4 downpipe with a good cat...also looking for some 42# injectors if anyone has some for sale....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

02vwgolf said:


> I still have your old JE pistons from your original setup, Can you still get the hookup on rods from RAI?


 i can from USRT hence my screen name.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i can from USRT hence my screen name.


:laugh:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

I really want to get rid of the stock pistons and rods.... But I don't have 1,000 to dish out right now


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

1000 is just rods and pistons...you do that and your in to a full motor rebuild. Then u need arp hardware, bearings, gaskets and seals, some machine work, and im sure I forgot a few more odds and ends

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> 1000 is just rods and pistons...you do that and your in to a full motor rebuild. Then u need arp hardware, bearings, gaskets and seals, some machine work, and im sure I forgot a few more odds and ends
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I already have arp headstuds and just put in new rod bearings and piston rings when i had the whole thing apart, I just wish i had forged internals at the time.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i can from USRT hence my screen name.


I'll pm you then, and I didnt even read your full screen name...i'll just saw quintin and posted haha:laugh:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

So today i installed a walbro inline fuel pump along with a new wideband sensor (the first one crapped out after 2 years)

So now im up to 15psi since i can keep an eye on my AFR

Im running a t3/t4 .63ar turbine

I have my 270 cam retarded -1.5 degrees and it feels so cool when i hit 5800rpm and its like vtec kicks in lol

I guess now I have to worry about the stock rods giving out?

im dynoing it next weekend to see where i stand.

pic of the car


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> So today i installed a walbro inline fuel pump along with a new wideband sensor (the first one crapped out after 2 years)
> 
> So now im up to 15psi since i can keep an eye on my AFR
> 
> ...


Car looks really good dude, and nice to know it has some speed to it too:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

x2 car looks $

Glad you got that running the way it should :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

chasem407 said:


> So today i installed a walbro inline fuel pump along with a new wideband sensor (the first one crapped out after 2 years)
> 
> So now im up to 15psi since i can keep an eye on my AFR
> 
> ...


Now you just need to lower it.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

how many people running stacked head gaskets? curious how long it last on how much boost....


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Run a head spacer and you won't rave to worry about it

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## VW MAFIA (Dec 3, 2011)

Good 4 u, standing up 4 the 2.slows


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

VW MAFIA said:


> Good 4 u, standing up 4 the 2.slows


What/who are you talking about?


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

3 years daily so far on stacked gaskets on 15 psi. walbro pump is going in tomorrow.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

what gaskets did you use and any special procedures? ive read of people using a copper spray in between the 2...


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

dubvinci said:


> what gaskets did you use and any special procedures? ive read of people using a copper spray in between the 2...


 i'd imagine oem gasket... and yes spray them with the copper spray


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

another question...whats my spool rpm gonna be with a t3/t4 on my azg a/r 60 on compressor and 63 on exhaust side?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

dubvinci said:


> another question...whats my spool rpm gonna be with a t3/t4 on my azg a/r 60 on compressor and 63 on exhaust side?


crap... it'll be a highway monster, but wont spool up fast


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

chasem407 said:


> crap... it'll be a highway monster, but wont spool up fast


:banghead::banghead: oh well ill get a different one when this one blows up...lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

dubvinci said:


> another question...whats my spool rpm gonna be with a t3/t4 on my azg a/r 60 on compressor and 63 on exhaust side?


 which t3/t4 is the question?

46trim? 50trim? 60 Trim?

the compressor a/r is irrelevant and doesnt tell me anything.

Also what size/stage turbine wheel?


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> which t3/t4 is the question?
> 
> 46trim? 50trim? 60 Trim?
> 
> ...


I'm not affliated with the previous poster who asked this question but...
How would a 57 trim stage 3 turbine spool at 15 psi? 
About 3500 for full boost?


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> which t3/t4 is the question?
> 
> 46trim? 50trim? 60 Trim?
> 
> ...


turbine: exducer 2.2"
inducer 2.58"

compressor: exducer 3"
inducer 2"

does that help at all? lol...im new to turbo lingo so im soaking all this in...


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

dubvinci said:


> turbine: exducer 2.2"
> inducer 2.58"
> 
> compressor: exducer 3"
> ...


is it ebay?


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

lol...yep...internal gated with v-band adapter....172 bux shipped...lol..gotta be better than my k03....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

dubvinci said:


> turbine: exducer 2.2"
> inducer 2.58"
> 
> compressor: exducer 3"
> ...


that's a 46trim...so full boost 20psi should be around the 3200mark.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

sweet thats not too bad...if you dont have a little lag, you dont have anything to look forward to..anyone know the part number of the je pistons i would need to get me down to 9 to 1 on a stock bore azg? anyone have any for sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

dubvinci said:


> sweet thats not too bad...if you dont have a little lag, you dont have anything to look forward to..anyone know the part number of the je pistons i would need to get me down to 9 to 1 on a stock bore azg? anyone have any for sale?


custom cut for that motor. I'll have to get you a quote...


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> custom cut for that motor. I'll have to get you a quote...


i was thinking of goin scat rods also, cant i also just go to 20mm pins and get pistons for an aeg or would they not clear the squirters? i get stuff at cost at summit racing so part numbers is really what i need unless they dont exist then send me a quote...thanks man you have more than helpful!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

dubvinci said:


> i was thinking of goin scat rods also, cant i also just go to 20mm pins and get pistons for an aeg or would they not clear the squirters? i get stuff at cost at summit racing so part numbers is really what i need unless they dont exist then send me a quote...thanks man you have more than helpful!!


Yea the AEG ones won't clear the squirters. Also def would not recomend drop-in pistons. Speaking from experienceif u gonna take the time to yank the pistons/rods then let a machinist clearance the motor accordingly.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

what do you mean by drop in? as in same bore? should i go ahead and have it bored and get oversize pistons? i have a spare longblock that all this can be done to. im not looking to make any crazy power numbers but i also dont like being at the limit of what i have...id rather build a motor for 500hp and just run it at 300-350 and know that i have some cushion..lol..what would i bore it to and how much $ for the pistons i need?


ps. im not a noob by anymeans to building an engine but just a noob to these motors. ive built several all motor 400hp+ small blocks and 650hp+ bigblocks and know my way around measuring and properly building an american so im just learing all the metric stuff. do you go by half mm or whole mm or what? whats the max these blocks can be bored?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

drop in means not ordered to spec. non-custom


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

goin back with aircooleds...everything i have bought so far is for sale... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5616170-8v-turbo-parts....


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

a lot of WIN in this thread, once my 2.0 is of daily duty this is most likely the direction i will go.:thumbup:


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Add my car to the list. I cant take credit for the build, but i will be improving upon it soon enough,

I will post pics and build thread later, i was wondering what spark plugs do you guys use and what gap?? I found the info somewhere few weeks back, but for life of me cant find the thread again. I think they6 where NGK and .028, but cant remember 100%


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

TM87 said:


> Add my car to the list. I cant take credit for the build, but i will be improving upon it soon enough,
> 
> I will post pics and build thread later, i was wondering what spark plugs do you guys use and what gap?? I found the info somewhere few weeks back, but for life of me cant find the thread again. I think they6 where NGK and .028, but cant remember 100%


NGK BKR6E try them @ 0.032 and if you're blowing out spark, go a little smaller.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Shouldnt the gap be smaller?? I see ppl running .024-.025. Isnt .032 gap for stock cars??
I dont have time to readjust plugs frequently. No garage and its my DD.


----------



## mk4jettarob (Feb 7, 2013)

hey so just a quick noob question i got a free turbo kit off my buddies 1.8t audi a4 same year as my car...question is what all will i need to turbo my mk4 jetta 2.0 using his turbo and stuff


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You need a custom manifold. Not worth the cost to put a k03 on a 2.0. Sell it and put the money towards a Bolton setup


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

i havnt posted anything in quite awhile( or even been on this site). thought i would share my new turbo going on tomorrow. got the smokey rotomater off today but had to work on a customers car. PTE 5531 going on tomorrow.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

sgolf2000 said:


> i havnt posted anything in quite awhile( or even been on this site). thought i would share my new turbo going on tomorrow. got the smokey rotomater off today but had to work on a customers car. PTE 5531 going on tomorrow.


Damn dude, hadn't seen anything from you in a while, was wondering were all the MK4 guys went... i've obviously moved on, But would love to find a clean MK3 on the west coast to play with.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

i feels like its time for some new gears. i was thinking about grabbing a junkyard transmission from a 20v car, anyone already done this swap? do ya get much more out of 1 and 2 without the high revs in 5th?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

sgolf2000 said:


> i feels like its time for some new gears. i was thinking about grabbing a junkyard transmission from a 20v car, anyone already done this swap? do ya get much more out of 1 and 2 without the high revs in 5th?


anyone on the trans swap out there? 80k miles turboed and just feeling sick of the gearing


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

Not sure if any of you guys are still out there, since the last post was by me, a while ago. Basically I got smashed into by a pickup while pumping gas, actually while I was checking oil/ pumping gas. a foot to the left and I probably wouldn't be able to type right now. I'm looking for a good body, to put my car in. engine was rebuilt a few years ago, have a fresh 4cyl bellhousing with vr6 gears and a peloquin in it. The DBC cars are getting hard to find and I remember seeing some stuff about DBW guys doing some engine harness modifying and running off 1.8t tunes. I do automotive wiring for a living, custom audio, remote starts/alarms, umung other things so not at all scared of wiring. if anyone has any links or remember who might have posted about the dbw options id love to see them again. thanks to you all that may or may not be around anymore. I know I'm not unless I'm having issues or I'm looking for a used part.


----------

